# Canyon Modellneuheiten 2017



## Rothaarsteiger (25. Mai 2016)

So, das Sender ist bereits vorgestellt worden, was erwartet uns wohl noch an Neuheiten aus dem Hause Canyon für das Modelljahr 2017? (Ich denke doch, dass das Sender schon Modelljahr 2017 und kein Mideseason-Modell ist, oder?  )

Wie in den Vorjahren eröffne ich dazu zeitig einen neuen Thread. Vielleicht hat schon jemand Gerüchte über Neuigkeiten aus Koblenz gehört. 

Kommt vielleicht ein überarbeitetes Spectral, das schon drei Jahre, davon zwei mit überarbeitetem Rahmen, auf dem Markt ist?

Wird das 29er Spectral ganz aufgegeben und stattdessen das 29er Nerve (Carbon?) mit 120 mm vorn und hinten angeboten? Oder gibt es gar ein 29er Spectral mit mehr Federweg analog zum YT Jeffsy?

Sicherlich wird Canyon etwas im Bereich 650B+ aufbieten. Was auch immer: Ich bin gespannt.

Am Wochenende bin ich in Willingen. Vielleicht ist da was zu erfahren.

Grüße 
Rothaarsteiger


----------



## Thomas W. (26. Mai 2016)

Neues LUX ????????????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (29. Mai 2016)

Ich war heute beim Bike Festival. Die Canyon-Mitarbeiter beantworteten meine Frage nach Neuheiten (natürlich) nur mit einem Grinsen, dass sie nichts wüssten.

Nur so viel: Das Spectral 29" wird eingestellt, die Zeit für Longtravel-29er seit vorbei. (Okay, das YT Jeffsy scheint ganz erfolgreich zu starten, ist vermutlich aber nicht mehr als ein - geiles  - Nischenprodukt.) Aber für die Nachricht muss man kein Hellseher sein.

Das Spectral wird wohl unverändert weiter laufen. (Warum die eierlegende Wollmilchsau auch jetzt schon ändern?) 

Warten wir es also ab...


----------



## S-H-A (29. Mai 2016)

Die Zeit der Longtravel sei vorbei? Ein 29er mit 130mm ist kein Longtravel. Yt, Yeti, Nukeproof haben ihr 29er für 2017 schon vorgestellt. Canyon macht komische Sachen


----------



## Karoshi (4. Juni 2016)

Meint ihr es macht Sinn jetzt noch ein Spectral zu ordern? Die Lieferzeit von dem Rad welches mich interessiert liegt bei 2 Monaten - Ende Juli Anfang August. Da könnte man schon fast die Saison mit dem alten bike abschließen und schauen was die Spectrals 2017 an änderungen bringen.


----------



## gabsi55 (4. Juni 2016)

Karoshi schrieb:


> Meint ihr es macht Sinn jetzt noch ein Spectral zu ordern? Die Lieferzeit von dem Rad welches mich interessiert liegt bei 2 Monaten - Ende Juli Anfang August. Da könnte man schon fast die Saison mit dem alten bike abschließen und schauen was die Spectrals 2017 an änderungen bringen.



Falls es dir hilft bei mir wurden auch 2 Monate angegeben. Gekommen ist es Mitte letzter Woche, anstatt 3. Juli..
Ich hatte jedoch kein MTB also war die Frage des abwartens keine relevante ...


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (4. Juni 2016)

Karoshi schrieb:


> Meint ihr es macht Sinn jetzt noch ein Spectral zu ordern? Die Lieferzeit von dem Rad welches mich interessiert liegt bei 2 Monaten - Ende Juli Anfang August. Da könnte man schon fast die Saison mit dem alten bike abschließen und schauen was die Spectrals 2017 an änderungen bringen.



Selbst wenn auf der Eurobike oder schon zuvor Neuigkeiten gezeigt werden sollten, bekommst du das Bike trotzdem erst im Frühjahr 2017. im Herbst kann es auch schöne Tage geben.


----------



## Karoshi (4. Juni 2016)

Ihr habt recht, danke für eure Atworten.


----------



## denis0082 (5. Juni 2016)

Ich hoffe auf ein 27,5+/29 Spectral a la Santa Cruz Hightower. So mit um die 130mm hinten. Wenn sowas kommt wirds nochmal interessant, sonst denke ich heißt mein nächstes Bike Jeffsy.


----------



## denis0082 (12. Juni 2016)

Thomas W. schrieb:


> Neues LUX ????????????????


Das müsste inzwischen das älteste Rad im MTB-Lineup sein, oder? Ich denke das wird auf jeden Fall neu kommen.


----------



## BrooKy (18. Juni 2016)

Ich war Anfang Mai bei Canyon, da sagte mir ein MA, dass das 29er Spectral definitiv ausläuft. Wundert mich aber, ich bin grad auf Bikesuche und könnte mich sehr gut mit einem 29er Trailbike anfreunden. Und da das diesjährige Modell schon seit ein paar Wochen (bis auf den S-Rahmen) ausverkauft ist, scheine ich da nicht der einzige zu sein. Könnte allerdings auch sein, dass die Stückzahl dieses Jahr schon recht klein war... 

Hoffe dann aber auf einen adequaten Ersatz im Trail bzw "Light Enduro" Segment. Aber vielleicht setzt man dort dann einfach konsequent auf 27.5+ als Alternative. Gibt ja auch immer mehr Bikes, die mit Boost und 27.5+/29-Kompatibilität beworben werden. Das wär doch was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartos0815 (19. Juni 2016)

Beim blick in die kristallkugel fällt auf, es wird ein 27,5+ fully kommen, dazu ein neues lux und ein überarbeitetes nerve! Alles andere bleibt


----------



## Guru (19. Juni 2016)

Nett fände ich ein Enduro-Hardtail. Aber zu kleine Zielgruppe.


----------



## zzyzxx (20. Juni 2016)

Ich hoffe beim 27,5er Spectral und Strive auf ein ansprechendes 2-teiliges Farbmuster wie beim Sender .


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (10. Juli 2016)

Noch mal zu meiner Überlegung vom Anfang: Könnte es sein, dass Canyon ein neues Spectral bringt?

Das Bike ist jetzt 3 Jahre auf dem Markt, 2 davon mit dem neuen, längeren Rahmenlayout.

Die Spectral CF sind schon jetzt ziemlich ausverkauft, was auf weniger produzierte Bikes schließen lassen könnte, um im Herbst die alten Modelle möglichst raus zu haben.

Zudem sind mehrere Spectrals (sowohl CF als auch AL) gerade gut reduziert zu bekommen (Lagerräumung?)

Und inzwischen haben einige Hersteller mit den Geos ihrer Trailbikes nachgezogen und Canyon teils sogar überholt (was man an den seltener gewordenen Testsiegen in den Bike-Magazinen sieht).

Canyon macht es jedenfalls mit den Modellneuheiten für 2017 sehr spannend. Andere Hersteller haben auf den Eurobike Demo Days schon mehr rausgelassen...


----------



## denis0082 (11. Juli 2016)

Könnte aber auch daran liegen, dass die Spectral AL dieses Jahr alle (wechselkursbedingt) teurer (bzw. schlechter ausgestattet) waren als 2015 und das von den Kunden nicht so angenommen wurde. Nach dem Motto: Da warte ich lieber noch ein Jahr.


----------



## Orian (11. Juli 2016)

Wenn ich richtig verstehe für die neuen Metric-Dämpfer muss der Hinterbau angepasst werden, deswegen bin ich gespannt ob Spectral und Strive kleine Geometrie Änderungen machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubie (11. Juli 2016)

Persönlich glaube ich, dass Canyon gerade den Preis für das Chaos während der SAP Umstellung bezahlt.
Wenn man bedenkt, dass in der Hochzeit ca. 1.500 Räder pro Tag produziert werden,
dann kann man sich vorstellen was da für eine Überhang vorhanden ist, wenn man mehr oder weniger 4-6 Wochen fast komplett lahmgelegt ist.
Des Weiteren kämpft wohl auch Canyon mit einer gewissen Marktsättigung und der Preiserhöhung von 2015 auf 2016.

Jetzt mal zum Thema zurück, auch wenn es hier am Ende nur zur eingeschränkter Begeisterung führt...
Canyon wird jetzt Bikes mit E-Antrieb vorstellen müssen, da dort noch echtes Wachstum generiert wird.
- Hardteil ......halte ich für sehr wahrscheinlich
- Fully...........mal kucken
- Stadtfahrrad / Touring....wohl eher weniger am Anfang

Auch wenn ich wirklich kein E-Bike Fan bin, kann man durchaus gespannt auf die Umsetzung sein.


----------



## Mibra (11. Juli 2016)

Canyon muss auf jeden Fall etwas am Strive machen.
Das Strive ist ein Top Bike keine Frage und ich bin jetzt das erste Mal damit in Saalbach gefahren, aber von der Geometrie her ist es einfach nicht mehr up to date. Bin die X-Line zuerst mit dem Strive, dann mit dem Capra und anschließend mit meinem 29er Enduro gefahren und danach muss ich sagen das für meinen persönlichen Geschmack das Strive auf Platz 3 landet. Es fehlt ihm einfach die Laufruhe!
Evtl wäre es mit einem Race Modell besser aber da Specialized wohl ein neues Enduro bringt und das Capra preislich in der gleichen Liga spielt sollte Canyon auch was machen. Es muss ja kein neues Modell sein aber mehr als ein Komponenten Update wäre schon fällig.

Bin wirklich gespannt was kommt.

Viele Grüße aus Saalbach


----------



## Onegear (12. Juli 2016)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> Beim blick in die kristallkugel fällt auf, es wird ein 27,5+ fully kommen, dazu ein neues lux und ein überarbeitetes nerve! Alles andere bleibt



Das wäre schade. Ich warte auf ein Grand Canyon in 27,5 oder ein "Plus" Hardtail... Die 29er GCs sind mir nix und Rahmengröße XS nehmen damit man ein 27,5 hat, ist ja auch nix 
Wäre von Canyon nicht besonders weitsichtig, da fast jeder andere Hersteller seine Hardtail Modellpalette mit 29ern und 27,5 anbietet.
Als das GC mit 26" auslief, haben sie (neben mir selbst) eine Zielgruppe verloren.

Warten wir es mal ab :-D


----------



## All_mtn (12. Juli 2016)

Am wahrscheinlichsten sehe ich Upgrades beim Nerve und beim Spectral. Andererseits kann es sein dass beide Modelle weiterhin wie gehabt weiterlaufen und nur ein 27,5 Plus Bike hinzu kommt. Letzteres ist zwar unnötig aber das ist jetzt mal persönlicher Geschmack.
Ein Nerve Carbon wäre ggf auch was, mit leicht angepasster Geometrie etc.
Am Spectral müsste meiner Meinung nach von der Geo her nichts geändert werden, mir passt es so wunderbar!


----------



## PaddyKN (12. Juli 2016)

All_mtn schrieb:


> Am wahrscheinlichsten sehe ich Upgrades beim Nerve und beim Spectral. Andererseits kann es sein dass beide Modelle weiterhin wie gehabt weiterlaufen und nur ein 27,5 Plus Bike hinzu kommt. Letzteres ist zwar unnötig aber das ist jetzt mal persönlicher Geschmack.
> Ein Nerve Carbon wäre ggf auch was, mit leicht angepasster Geometrie etc.
> Am Spectral müsste meiner Meinung nach von der Geo her nichts geändert werden, mir passt es so wunderbar!


 
Beim Nerve gabes doch erst letztes Jahr Aenderungen bei der Geo


----------



## chico0123 (12. Juli 2016)

PaddyKN schrieb:


> Beim Nerve gabes doch erst letztes Jahr Aenderungen bei der Geo




Jetzt heißt es ja auch nicht mehr Nerve sondern Neuron 

http://www.bike-magazin.de/mtb_news...on-exceed-cf-sl-neuron-+-spectral/a32970.html


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (12. Juli 2016)

chico0123 schrieb:


> Jetzt heißt es ja auch nicht mehr Nerve sondern Neuron
> 
> http://www.bike-magazin.de/mtb_news...on-exceed-cf-sl-neuron-+-spectral/a32970.html



Danke für den Link! Das klingt jetzt nicht so, als ob die Spectral-Geo geändert würde.


----------



## denis0082 (12. Juli 2016)

Ich denke man kann sich sicher sein, dass bei allen jetzt schon vorgestellten Bikes nix an der Geo geändert wurde. Das würde großspuriger angekündigt. Das Spectral CF ist ja auch erst knapp 2 Jahre alt und verkauft sich. Neue Molds sind nicht günstig.

Ich glaube, dass ein "Neuron" ("Nerve" klang viel besser) und/oder Spectral mit Plus-Reifen kommen wird. Mit Boost-Standard.


----------



## Pixelsign (12. Juli 2016)

Ich finde es echt schade, dass es dieses Jahr wohl kein 29er Spectral geben wird. Ist schon komisch wenn man sich die anderen Hersteller und deren 29er Angebot anschaut (YT, Santa Cruz, Evil, Specialized...).


----------



## user2987 (12. Juli 2016)

http://enduro-mtb.com/en/canyon-introduces-first-new-2017-bikes/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (12. Juli 2016)

*First Look:  Canyon Modelljahr 2017*
http://enduro-mtb.com/canyon-stellt-die-ersten-bike-fuer-2017-vor/





*Neuron AL 9.9 SL



 

Spectral CF 9.0 EX





 
Spectal WMN CF 9.0 EX




 
Exceed CF 7.9 SL Pro Race
*


----------



## kommaklar (12. Juli 2016)

user2987 schrieb:


> http://enduro-mtb.com/en/canyon-introduces-first-new-2017-bikes/


Schön...
Das Exeed wird es nun als Einstieg mit einen "CF SL Rahmen" (180g schwerer gegenüber CF SLX) geben.
Also fällt das Grand Canyon CF weg!
Und bei allen Modellen die Option *SRAM X01 Eagle 12s *. Top!
Nerve in Neuron geändert


----------



## denis0082 (12. Juli 2016)

Hat vielleicht mit dem Einstieg in den US Markt zu tun. Evtl. ist "Nerve" da schon markenrechtlich vergeben.


----------



## vori2003 (12. Juli 2016)

Tolles Bike dieses exceed 
Doch ich würde mir es so gerne mit 27.5 plus wünschen.
Denkt ihr das ich eine Chance für 2017 hab.
bitttttte


----------



## filiale (13. Juli 2016)

das exceed ist ein racer. 27+ hat nix mit race zu tun weil der rollwiderstand so groß ist, das steht im widerspruch zu race und dem rahmen (meine meinung).
wer 27+ wegen des komforts möchte, sollte sich kein hardtail kaufen sondern lieber gleich nen fully.


----------



## Farrer (14. Juli 2016)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Selbst wenn auf der Eurobike oder schon zuvor Neuigkeiten gezeigt werden sollten, bekommst du das Bike trotzdem erst im Frühjahr 2017. im Herbst kann es auch schöne Tage geben.



Hallo - überlege auch gerade ein Canyon Rad zu kaufen  - allerdings kein MTB sondern ein urban. Da es in der gewünschten Farbe ausverkauft ist, überlege ich , ob ich noch warten soll.
Wenn jetzt also ein neues auf der Bike-Messe vorgestellt werden sollte: mit welcher Lieferzeit müßte ich dann rechnen - ist es tatsächlich so, daß ich erst im Frühjahr damit rechnen könnte? Hat jemand damit Erfahrungen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## PaddyKN (15. Juli 2016)

Farrer schrieb:


> Hallo - überlege auch gerade ein Canyon Rad zu kaufen  - allerdings kein MTB sondern ein urban. Da es in der gewünschten Farbe ausverkauft ist, überlege ich , ob ich noch warten soll.
> Wenn jetzt also ein neues auf der Bike-Messe vorgestellt werden sollte: mit welcher Lieferzeit müßte ich dann rechnen - ist es tatsächlich so, daß ich erst im Frühjahr damit rechnen könnte? Hat jemand damit Erfahrungen?
> 
> Vielen Dank


 
das kommt immer sehr auf das Modell an. Sofern nichts am Rahemn verändert wird kann das Modell auch schon einige Wochen nach Vorstellung geliefert werden. Gerade jedoch wenn neue Rahmen ins Spiel kommen wird es jedoch aller Erfahrung nach länger dauern


----------



## Farrer (15. Juli 2016)

PaddyKN schrieb:


> das kommt immer sehr auf das Modell an. Sofern nichts am Rahemn verändert wird kann das Modell auch schon einige Wochen nach Vorstellung geliefert werden. Gerade jedoch wenn neue Rahmen ins Spiel kommen wird es jedoch aller Erfahrung nach länger dauern



Ok Danke für die Antwort. Wenn ich mal spekuliere: Urban ist in grau ausverkauft u alle Canyon Räder werden gerade im Sale verkauft: also gehe ich davon aus, dass viele  Modelle 2017 auf der Bike vorgestellt werden. Wie kurz nach der Vorstellung kann man denn normalerweise bestellen?
Vorausgesetzt es gibt keine neuen Rahmen: wieviel Wochen Lieferzeit ist denn dann normal? Ich weiß das ist nur Spekulation, aber dann kann ich ungefähr einschätzen, wann ich ein Rad hätte...


----------



## mssc (15. Juli 2016)

In den letzten Jahren sind die neuen Modelle meistens im Oktober online gekommen, manche Nachzügler erst später (voriges Jahr u.a. auch div. Urban-Modelle). Die die online waren, waren auch (fast) alle bestellbar, teilweise mit nur wenigen Wochen Lieferzeit, d.h. im November/Dezember konnte man das neue Bike haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Farrer (15. Juli 2016)

mssc schrieb:


> In den letzten Jahren sind die neuen Modelle meistens im Oktober online gekommen, manche Nachzügler erst später (voriges Jahr u.a. auch div. Urban-Modelle). Die die online waren, waren auch (fast) alle bestellbar, teilweise mit nur wenigen Wochen Lieferzeit, d.h. im November/Dezember konnte man das neue Bike haben.


Vielen Dank für die Info!


----------



## denis0082 (15. Juli 2016)

Farrer schrieb:


> Ok Danke für die Antwort. Wenn ich mal spekuliere: Urban ist in grau ausverkauft u alle Canyon Räder werden gerade im Sale verkauft: also gehe ich davon aus, dass viele  Modelle 2017 auf der Bike vorgestellt werden. Wie kurz nach der Vorstellung kann man denn normalerweise bestellen?
> Vorausgesetzt es gibt keine neuen Rahmen: wieviel Wochen Lieferzeit ist denn dann normal? Ich weiß das ist nur Spekulation, aber dann kann ich ungefähr einschätzen, wann ich ein Rad hätte...


Welche Urban Version meinst du denn? Canyon hat inzwischen vier verschieden Urban / Commuter Rahmen. Mich würde nicht wundern, wenn da der eine oder andere demnächst wegfällt.


----------



## Farrer (15. Juli 2016)

Urban 6.0 SL (Rahmen Canyon U12 Urban AL)


----------



## Farrer (15. Juli 2016)

Außerdem nervt dass nur das unterste u oberste Modell mit Kettenschaltung zu haben ist. Hätte mir sonst das Commuter gekauft, weil da alles schon dran ist (Wingee), aber mich stört die Nabenschaltung. Im eigentlich interessanten Commuter 4.0 ist außerdem nicht mal eine Nexus premium verbaut ( obwohl die quasi genausoviel kostet wie die Standard)


----------



## Farrer (15. Juli 2016)

Nachtrag: ich meine natürlich das unterste u oberste Commuter Modell!


----------



## Orontes (15. Juli 2016)

Dass das Exceed auch schon bei den "unteren" Modellen mit der Eagle ausgestattet wird, macht das Bike natürlich noch reizvoller. Bei Speci, Cannondale etc. scheint man ins teuerste Modell investieren zu müssen, um an die Eagle heranzukommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juuro (15. Juli 2016)

Orontes schrieb:


> Dass das Exceed auch schon bei den "unteren" Modellen mit der Eagle ausgestattet wird, macht das Bike natürlich noch reizvoller. Bei Speci, Cannondale etc. scheint man ins teuerste Modell investieren zu müssen, um an die Eagle heranzukommen.


Das macht auch Hoffnung, dass das bei einem hoffentlich aktualisierten Lux auch so sein wird. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Orontes (16. Juli 2016)

Lux und Exceed waren doch eigentlich immer sehr identisch ausgestattet, da würde ich mir eigentlich keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## dj_holgie (17. Juli 2016)

Bei den Absatzzahlen am Markt wären sie dumm kein E-Bike anzubieten für nächstes Jahr.


----------



## filiale (17. Juli 2016)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Bei den Absatzzahlen am Markt wären sie dumm kein E-Bike anzubieten für nächstes Jahr.



Nicht unbedingt, Gewinnmaximierung muß nicht das Hauptziel von jedem Unternehmensein, warum auch...es gibt ja auch noch soziale Aspekte und Verantwortung.

Desweiteren bedeutet dies zusätzliches Personal das sich mit Elektrik usw. auskennt. Dann kommen Entwicklungskosten etc. hinzu. Weil Canyon von null anfängt ist schon alleine die Erstinvestition höher als der Gewinn im ersten Jahr. Geld verdienen kann man damit nur auf lange Sicht.


----------



## denis0082 (17. Juli 2016)

In einer aktuellen Zeitschrift sind E-Bike Konzepte von Lutz Scheffer zu sehen (allerdings mit BMW Logo). Ich denke, da kommt was. Nicht unbedingt nächstes Jahr.


----------



## nordstadt (17. Juli 2016)

Ich denke Canyon wird auch nicht ganz von null auf das Thema rangehen, gibt bestimmt genug leute in der Branche die nach einer neuen Herausforderung suchen.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (3. August 2016)

Ich habe mir gestern mal die Neuheiten-Beilage in der neuen BIKE angesehen. Abgesehen vom günstigeren Exceed CF SL ist von Canyon im MTB-Bereich nichts zu lesen. Die machen es wirklich spannend dieses Jahr.

Überhaupt finde ich, dass es schon mal mehr MTB-Neuheiten unter allen Herstellern zu dieser Jahreszeit gab. Ist vielleicht der Tatsache geschuldet, dass es mit den E-Bikes eine weitere Sparte gibt, die mit Entwicklungen bedacht werden will.


----------



## All_mtn (3. August 2016)

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich gibt es dieses Jahr super viel neues.
Allein die ganzen Plus Modelle, dazu einiges neues im 29er Bereich und auch 27,5er gibt's einige schöne neue.
Ist zwar kein Canyon aber das Focus Jam ist schon sehr fein.
Ich vermute dass sich bei Canyon nicht viel tut. Das Nerve und Spectral kommen soweit ich weiß unverändert (Nerve wird zu Neutron).
GGf kommt ja ein Plus Bike von Canyon. Persönlich glaube ich aber nicht an die Plus Bereifung.
Die 2.4er Contis auf meinen 30mm Felgen sind mir schon fast zu fett.


----------



## Pixelsign (3. August 2016)

Ich frage mich ja, was aus dem 29er Spectral wird. Bei den ganzen Neuentwicklungen im Bereich der Short-Travel-29er-Trailbikes kann ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass Canyon ausgerechnet jetzt diese Serie einstampft.


----------



## denis0082 (3. August 2016)

Die Nachfrage war halt nicht da. Auch etwas verschuldet durch die Presse. Kann mich noch erinnern, dass die Bike (oder das Mountainbike-Magazin) erst vor kurzem erklärt hatten, dass 29" im All Mountain- und Enduro-Bereich quasi tot ist. Zudem war das Spectral vielleicht etwas zu "tourig".

Ich tippe aber darauf, dass es als B+ / 29er Kombi à la Hightower zurück kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pixelsign (3. August 2016)

Ja, hoffentlich


----------



## BlackOut1 (16. August 2016)

Jetzt fehlt in der Modellpalette nur noch ein leichtes Kohlefaser-Nerve CF ( ach ja Neuron ) im Sporttrimm.


----------



## Pixelsign (16. August 2016)

Sowie ein Spectral 29 CF und ein neues Lux


----------



## Mibra (16. August 2016)

Am Strive könnten Sie auch ein paar Kleinigkeiten ändern. Ansonsten aber ein geiles Bike


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (17. August 2016)

Mibra schrieb:


> Am Strive könnten Sie auch ein paar Kleinigkeiten ändern. Ansonsten aber ein geiles Bike



Was zum Beispiel?


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. August 2016)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Was zum Beispiel?


Auf jeden Fall die Auszugslänge der Variostütze.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (17. August 2016)

Ich find den Knick im Oberrohr vom Spectral/Neuron/Strive hässlich...irgendwie fährt das Auge doch auch immer mit, oder? ;-)

Das Exceed wär schon eher mein Ding.


----------



## gabsi55 (17. August 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Ich find den Knick im Oberrohr vom Spectral/Neuron/Strive hässlich...irgendwie fährt das Auge doch auch immer mit, oder? ;-)
> 
> Das Exceed wär schon eher mein Ding.



Da bin ich genau anderer Meinung 
Jedem sein Geschmack..


----------



## Sven_Kiel (17. August 2016)

Da hast Du recht und das ist auch gut so. Wäre ja fade, wenn man nur Canyons auf dem trail sehen würde ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (17. August 2016)

Pixelsign schrieb:


> Sowie ein Spectral 29 CF und ein neues Lux


Kommt denn ein neues Lux?


----------



## Fabigelb (17. August 2016)

Schon was geleakt, im Bezug auf die 2017 Strive CF Modelle?
Andere Farben oder sowas?!
Finde die alle recht langweilig, außer das Blau und das wiederrum finde ich passt nicht so geil in den Wald...
Ich persönlich würde ja so ein Spectral Rot feiern!


----------



## Pixelsign (17. August 2016)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Kommt denn ein neues Lux?



Das weiß ich leider auch nicht. Bisher gab es davon ja noch nichts zu hören obwohl es langsam mal Zeit für ein neues Lux wäre. Besonders wenn man den technischen Fortschritt des Exceed in Betracht zieht.


----------



## filiale (17. August 2016)

Das wäre dann ein Exceed Fully...oder zumindest ein Lux mit Exceed Gen.


----------



## NaturalHigh (17. August 2016)

Das Inflite 2017 ist schon online.
https://www.canyon.com/road/inflite/


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (17. August 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Das wäre dann ein Exceed Fully...oder zumindest ein Lux mit Exceed Gen.



Das kommt nach meiner Einschätzung frühestens nächstes Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mibra (17. August 2016)

Am Strive sollten sie meiner persönlichen Meinung folgende Sachen ändern: 

Hinten den Travel zur Gabel auf 170mm Anpassen
Die Oberrohrlänge mal ordentlich messen und korrekte Angaben machen, denn die auf der Homepage stimmen nicht oder eben ein Race XL für große Leute.
Boost Standart
Wahlweise Plus Bereifung
Den Shape Shifter leichtgänger machen oder zumindest so das er nach ein paar Monaten noch gleich gut wie am Anfang läuft.
Endlich mal keine Sram Bremsen mehr  aber dafür die neue Eagle, aber diese Upgrades wird es eh geben.
Mehr Farbauswahl und wenn wir schon dabei sind eine etwas kantigere Optik die das Bike etwas vom Einheitsbrei abhebt. 

Das sind alles nur persönliche Wunschgedanken.


----------



## Fabigelb (18. August 2016)

Dem kann ich mir nur anschießen, bei den Änderungen am Strive. Außer bei der Sache mit den SRAM Bremsen. Wenn man weiß wie, macht man aus den Dingern einen richtigen Anker.


----------



## denis0082 (18. August 2016)

Ich finde die Avid / SRAM auch sehr gut. Und Shimano ist mit der bescheidenen Performance der XT momentan keine gute Alternative. Magura ginge noch. Das Strive scheint ja in einigen Punkten nicht so ganz mit der Geo auf der Homepage übereinzustimmen. Sowohl CF als auch AL (vor allem letzteres) scheinen regelmäßig zu steile Steuerwinkel zu haben und machen damit den Shapeshifter quasi überflüssig. Das gehört auf jeden Fall angegangen.


----------



## andiarbeit (20. August 2016)

Fabigelb schrieb:


> Dem kann ich mir nur anschießen, bei den Änderungen am Strive. Außer bei der Sache mit den SRAM Bremsen. Wenn man weiß wie, macht man aus den Dingern einen richtigen Anker.


Genau - SRAM entfernen Saint drauf und schon hast den Anker


----------



## Mibra (20. August 2016)

Du meinst glaub ne MT 7  ne zurück zum Thema. Da mit den falschen Angaben gerade beim Strive AL muss sich definitiv ändern.
Finde es fast schon eine Frechheit von Canyon hier teilweise komplett verschiedene Geometrien auszuliefern. Für mich ist das ein Indiz das die Qualitätsüberprüfungen bei Canyon nicht gegeben sind. Denn die nehmen eine´fach den Rahmen der da so aus Fernost kommt und schrauben ihn zusammen.

Klar ist ein Strive billiger als ein Yekill, Enduro, Genius LT usw. aber das darf nicht sein wenn man zwischen 2500 u 5000€ oder mehr für ein Bike hinblättert!!!!


----------



## denis0082 (21. August 2016)

Mibra schrieb:


> Du meinst glaub ne MT 7  ne zurück zum Thema. Da mit den falschen Angaben gerade beim Strive AL muss sich definitiv ändern.
> Finde es fast schon eine Frechheit von Canyon hier teilweise komplett verschiedene Geometrien auszuliefern. Für mich ist das ein Indiz das die Qualitätsüberprüfungen bei Canyon nicht gegeben sind. Denn die nehmen eine´fach den Rahmen der da so aus Fernost kommt und schrauben ihn zusammen.
> 
> Klar ist ein Strive billiger als ein Yekill, Enduro, Genius LT usw. aber das darf nicht sein wenn man zwischen 2500 u 5000€ oder mehr für ein Bike hinblättert!!!!


Ja, ich vermute auch, dass die QA da versagt hat. Sofern mein nächstes Bike ein Canyon wird, werde ich auf jeden Fall selbst nachmessen.


----------



## zzyzxx (22. August 2016)

Wie war das eigentlich die vergangenen Jahre? Wurden da alle "Neuen" spätenstens auf der Eurobike vorgestellt? Die wäre ja in 2 Wochen .
Ich habe genau für diese Zeit bei Canyon auf meiner Durchreise nach Frankfurt einen Besuch eingeplant. Vielleicht sieht man ja die Neuheiten. Habe ich da potentiell eine Chance?


----------



## Fabigelb (22. August 2016)

Nicht alle Bikes werden immer bei der Eurobike vorgestellt, das Sender hat Canyon ja erst im Januar vorgestellt.
Aber ich denke dieses mal werden die alle Modelle vorstellen.


----------



## Juuro (22. August 2016)

Letztes Jahr wurden die "weniger spannenden", also mit kleineren Änderungen, erst Ende September/Anfang Oktober auf der Website vorgestellt.


----------



## BlackOut1 (23. August 2016)

Bei Radon gibt es das Slide 140 Carbon 10.0 mit einem Gewicht von nur 10,5 kg.
Kann Canyon sowas auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firstmanonbike (23. August 2016)

BlackOut1 schrieb:


> Bei Radon gibt es das Slide 140 Carbon 10.0 mit einem Gewicht von nur 10,5 kg.
> Kann Canyon sowas auch?



Nein, so schwere Räder können die nicht bauen.

(Sorry, den musste ich rein machen!)


----------



## Fabigelb (24. August 2016)

10,4 kg ist schon eine krasse Hausnummer. Ich meine, die Parts die verbaut werden sind ja die selben wie bei anderen Rädern, also muss diese erhebliche Gewichtsersparnis aus dem Rahmen kommen und das finde ich doch dabn schon sehr sehr leicht, für ein 140iger AM. Naja, ist ja wahrscheinlich nicht jeder so verstrahlt und bewegt sich damit im Bikepark.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (24. August 2016)

Fabigelb schrieb:


> 10,4 kg ist schon eine krasse Hausnummer. Ich meine, die Parts die verbaut werden sind ja die selben wie bei anderen Rädern, also muss diese erhebliche Gewichtsersparnis aus dem Rahmen kommen und das finde ich doch dabn schon sehr sehr leicht, für ein 140iger AM. Naja, ist ja wahrscheinlich nicht jeder so verstrahlt und bewegt sich damit im Bikepark.



Doch, Joost Wichman:


----------



## Chrisbuzzin (24. August 2016)

Hey,

wird es auch neue Exceed Räder geben?

Auf der Canyon Seite sind die Rabatte raus?!

mfg
Chris


----------



## Canyon23 (24. August 2016)

Das war ja nur der Olympia Sale. Wird sicher noch einen Season- End Sale geben, der ca. kurz nach der Eurobike starten sollte. Soweit es bisher bekannt ist würde ich darauf tippen, dass die Exceed Modelle so bestehen bleiben und um die etwas Preisgünstigeren Exceed Cf Sl Modelle (Früher Grand Canyon Cf Sl==> jetzt mit neuem Rahmen) ergänzt werden.

Siehe hier: 
http://www.bike-magazin.de/mtb_news...on-exceed-cf-sl-neuron-+-spectral/a32970.html

Zudem werden alle Varianten auch mit 1*12 angeboten


----------



## Colonel Hogan (24. August 2016)

Mibra schrieb:


> Am Strive sollten sie meiner persönlichen Meinung folgende Sachen ändern:
> 
> Hinten den Travel zur Gabel auf 170mm Anpassen
> Die Oberrohrlänge mal ordentlich messen und korrekte Angaben machen, denn die auf der Homepage stimmen nicht oder eben ein Race XL für große Leute.
> ...


Den Travel des Hinterbaus von 163mm auf 170mm anzuheben nur damit es von den reinen Zahlen her zu den 2? oder 3? Modellen mit der 36er Fox passt kann man denk ich vernachlässigen. 
Race XL...warum nit. 
Boost? Brauchen wir das tatsächlich?
Plus Bereifung braucht kein Mensch. 
Ich denk es kommt eher noch ein EX Nachfolger mit 27,5" und 170 bzw. 180mm Federweg. 
Was definitiv mehr Sinn macht wie ein klassisches 160mm Enduro wie das Strive zu nem Parkbike aufzublasen wie YT das derzeit mit dem ohnehin nur bedingt uphilltauglichen Capra versucht. 
Propain is da schon cleverer bzw. schneller.


----------



## Chrisbuzzin (24. August 2016)

Ich danke dir. Wann wist denn die Eurobike?

Ich hatte an das Exceed CF SLX 8.9 gedacht.

Am Wochenende ein paar Touren im Gebirge und im Wald. Ab und an auch mal ein Rennen mitfahren.

mfg
Chris



Canyon23 schrieb:


> Das war ja nur der Olympia Sale. Wird sicher noch einen Season- End Sale geben, der ca. kurz nach der Eurobike starten sollte. Soweit es bisher bekannt ist würde ich darauf tippen, dass die Exceed Modelle so bestehen bleiben und um die etwas Preisgünstigeren Exceed Cf Sl Modelle (Früher Grand Canyon Cf Sl==> jetzt mit neuem Rahmen) ergänzt werden.
> 
> Siehe hier:
> http://www.bike-magazin.de/mtb_news...on-exceed-cf-sl-neuron-+-spectral/a32970.html
> ...


----------



## Canyon23 (24. August 2016)

Chrisbuzzin schrieb:


> Ich danke dir. Wann wist denn die Eurobike?
> 
> Ich hatte an das Exceed CF SLX 8.9 gedacht.
> 
> ...



Die Eurobike ist vom 81.08-04.09 Nagel mich aber nicht drauf fest bin ja kein Mitarbeiter, aber letztes Jahr war es etwa um diese Zeit als ich mein Grand Canyon da gekauft habe im Sale. Da mit der Eurobike die neuen Modelle von 2017 released und nach und nach in den Shop aufgenommen werden, werden die 2016er im Sale dann bald darauf angeboten. Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall zu warten, da die Sales meistens 10-20% ausmachen (Im Olympia Sale hat das 8.9 26xx gekostet). Das von dir angesprochen Modell kann ich (subjektive Meinung) von den puren Parts nur empfehlen. Überlege selber mir dieses, oder das 9.9 zuzulegen(rs-1 vs Sid xx) Habe es auch schon vor Ort gesehen. Das gute ist bei dem 8.9 und 9.9 im Vergleich zu den anderen Exceed Modellen ist, dass diese Modelle zwar sehr leicht sind und im High end Bereich liegen, aber die Verschleißteile wie Kassette, Bremse usw. mit der XT Gruppe von Shimano sehr wartungsarm sind und mit kleinem Geld zu ersetzen. Das sieht bei XTR und Konsorten schon ganz anders aus. Also ein gutes Bike wenn man Geld über hat, aber nach dem Kauf der Unterhalt des Bikes nicht zu teuer werden soll. Nachteil ist die nicht wählbare Farbe. Je nachdem was du im Gebirge machen willst an Trails kann so ein Hardtail natürlich auch an seine Grenzen stoßen.
Also würde ich mit dem Kauf definitiv warten wenn du es nicht dringend brauchst. Entweder dann im kommenden Sale kaufen oder, wenn du an 1*12 interessiert bist auf nächstes Jahr warten. Da kostet allerdings so eine Kassette gerne mal das 3 fache.

Es besteht natürlich die Gefahr, dass wenn du wartest deine Größe dann nicht mehr vorhanden ist. Ka wie da die Bestände sind.


----------



## critdmg (26. August 2016)

Was hat es eigentlich auf sich, dass Canyon immer auf Kombi "Shimano + Fox" und "Sram + RockShox" setzt? Gibt es da einen festen technischen Grund oder ist es einfach deren Konzept? Wollte mir einen Spectral 2017 holen, aber mag eher Shimano und RockShox. Das macht die Wahl zur Qual...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seimon (26. August 2016)

critdmg schrieb:


> Was hat es eigentlich auf sich, dass Canyon immer auf Kombi "Shimano + Fox" und "Sram + RockShox" setzt? Gibt es da einen festen technischen Grund oder ist es einfach deren Konzept? Wollte mir einen Spectral 2017 holen, aber mag eher Shimano und RockShox. Das macht die Wahl zur Qual...



Rockshox gehört zu Sram, kann mir schon vorstellen, dass es in Kombination bessere Konditionen gibt.
https://www.sram.com


----------



## Canyon23 (26. August 2016)

critdmg schrieb:


> Was hat es eigentlich auf sich, dass Canyon immer auf Kombi "Shimano + Fox" und "Sram + RockShox" setzt? Gibt es da einen festen technischen Grund oder ist es einfach deren Konzept? Wollte mir einen Spectral 2017 holen, aber mag eher Shimano und RockShox. Das macht die Wahl zur Qual...



Ist aber auch nicht bei jedem Modell so, das Exceed 8.9 und 9.9 hat beispielsweise Rock Show federgabelnd und sonst die XT Gruppe, ansonsten denke ich das was Simon sagt


----------



## Strampelino (26. August 2016)

Wird es 2017 kein torque mehr geben?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (26. August 2016)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Wird es 2017 kein torque mehr geben?


Sieht nicht so aus. 
Denke es das DHX und EX nächstes Jahr nicht mehr geben wird. 
Beides 26" und von daher schon nicht mehr zeitgemäß. 
EX zudem noch mit ner uralt Geometrie und das DHX wurde ja schon vom Sender abgelöst.


----------



## Strampelino (26. August 2016)

Sehr schade, man könnte dem ex 180mm und 27,5 verpassen und dem dhx auch 27,5.....schade waren geile bikes. Das Sender ist ja das erste Canyon cf downhill bike.hoffentlich kommt wenigstens ein neues dhx


----------



## Colonel Hogan (26. August 2016)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Sehr schade, man könnte dem ex 180mm und 27,5 verpassen und dem dhx auch 27,5.....schade waren geile bikes. Das Sender ist ja das erste Canyon cf downhill bike.hoffentlich kommt wenigstens ein neues dhx


Warum ein DHX?
Eher wohl ein Sender AL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twenty9er (29. August 2016)

critdmg schrieb:


> Was hat es eigentlich auf sich, dass Canyon immer auf Kombi "Shimano + Fox" und "Sram + RockShox" setzt? Gibt es da einen festen technischen Grund oder ist es einfach deren Konzept? Wollte mir einen Spectral 2017 holen, aber mag eher Shimano und RockShox. Das macht die Wahl zur Qual...


Weil die Kombinationen gut zu einander passen, z.B. Rock-Shox-Lockout zusammen mit Avid-Bremse und Sram-Shifter können an einer Schelle befestigt werden.


----------



## Twenty9er (29. August 2016)

Seimon schrieb:


> Rockshox gehört zu Sram, kann mir schon vorstellen, dass es in Kombination bessere Konditionen gibt.
> https://www.sram.com


eher nicht, den Sram wird es egal sein, ob die Teile zusammen an ein Bike oder in einer anderen Kombination verbaut werden.
Entscheidend für die Konditionen ist alleine das Einkaufsvolumen...


----------



## denis0082 (29. August 2016)

Denke ich auch. Mein Nerve 29 hat übrigens SRAM Schaltung und Fox Fahrwerk. Das aktuell viel SRAM Schaltung verbaut wird liegt sicher auch an den immer noch besseren 1x Schaltungen von SRAM.


----------



## All_mtn (31. August 2016)

So, die Eurobike ist gestartet. Bin auf das 2017er Lineup gespannt, erwarte aber keine gravierenden Änderungen zumindest was Nerve Spectral und Strive angeht.
Also wenn jemand Bilder sowie News von der Eurobike hat dann her damit und rein in den Thread


----------



## PaddyKN (31. August 2016)

Bin erst am Sonntag dort...


----------



## Catweazle81 (31. August 2016)

*Bikes 2017*
https://www.canyon.com/specials/bikes2017/


----------



## Soulsurfer84 (31. August 2016)

Catweazle81 schrieb:


> *Bikes 2017*
> https://www.canyon.com/specials/bikes2017/



enttäuscht.. beim Exceed CF SLX habe ich auf eine Version mit XX1 Eagle UND Fox SC Factory (statt die doofe RS1) gehofft... das Beste vom Besten, markenunabhängig.. ;-)

Beim Exceed CF SL in der Pro Version mit X01 Eagle finde ich es schade, dass es dem PM nicht für die SID RLC mit dem neuen Charger Dämpfer gerreicht hat... (nur die RL verbaut, das neue Chassis, Kartusche aber die Alte)

Beim Lux schlussendlich habe ich darauf gehofft, dass endlich ein Nachfolger mit moderner Geometrie à la Exceed präsentiert wird.. nix da...

Die Erfüllung von einem diesem Hoffnungsschimmer hätte einen Kauf bei mir ausgelöst.. soo.... hmm....


----------



## All_mtn (31. August 2016)

Die Farbe Chrome Red beim Spectral entfällt, neu ist Rebel Red, bin gespannt wies aussieht.
Einstieg legt dann wohl bei einem AL 5.0 EX


----------



## Pixelsign (31. August 2016)

Die Neurons gibts auch schon auf der Hauptseite zu sehen. Verglichen mit den Ausstattungen zum Vorjahr, sind die Bikes leider teurer geworden. Gerade beim Neuron 7.9 ist die Preisentwicklung recht heftig. Für den gleichen Preis gab es das Nerve komplett mit Shimano M8000 (außer die SLX M675 Bremsen), 32er FIT4 Fox und M1700 LRS.

Das 29er Spectral ist natürlich weg und sonst scheint es keine besonderen Neuerungen zu geben. Also ziemlich mau in Canyons MTB Segment und ein klarer Indikator wohin die Preisentwicklung geht. Aber wer weiß was dieses oder nächstes Jahr noch so kommt.


----------



## PaddyKN (31. August 2016)

Bin auf die neuen Dude Farben gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mibra (31. August 2016)

Wirklich sehr schade. Beim Strive ist eigentlich nur die Eagle neu und das fast alle Bikes schwarz oder blau sind. Irgendwie habe ich etwas mehr erwartet. Schade mal schauen was die anderen Marken so bringen.


----------



## filiale (31. August 2016)

da stehen doch nur 3 Räder...pro Modell. SOmit ist die Liste nicht komplett. Jetzt entspannt Euch mal, da kommen noch mehr Modelle...


----------



## Mibra (31. August 2016)

Ne da stehen alle! Mit dem Pfeil nach rechts geht es weiter!


----------



## Velo-X (31. August 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> da stehen doch nur 3 Räder...pro Modell. SOmit ist die Liste nicht komplett. Jetzt entspannt Euch mal, da kommen noch mehr Modelle...


Dann bei den jeweiligen Modellen einfach mal auf den Pfeil, der nach rechts zeigt, klicken und es kommen weitere zum Vorschein.


----------



## Catweazle81 (31. August 2016)

Immer dieser Eurobike-Stress


----------



## le duy nhut (31. August 2016)

Teuer sind die Bikes geworden. War 2016 alles XT bei einem Modell, bekommt man beim 2017er sehr viel SLX dran geklatscht. ne ne ne


----------



## jackz (31. August 2016)

Schade, dass es (noch) kein Neuron CF gibt und die Top-Version AL 9.0 LTD mit den DT Swiss M 1501 Spline kommt. Würde gerne von meinem 2011er Nerve 9.0 upgraden, aber das hatte 11,2kg, nun hat das Top-Modell 12,6... Ein leichteres 120/130er Tourenbike wäre echt schön!


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (31. August 2016)

Das kann noch nicht alles gewesen sein. Wo sind die E-Bikes? Es gibt keinen echten Freerider. Und ich bin mir sicher, dass Canyon entgegen aller Aussagen den 29er Longtravel-Trend nicht an sich vorbeiziehen lässt. Mit anderen Worten: Spätestens Anfang 2017 wird was nachgeschoben. Just my 5 Cents.


----------



## critdmg (1. September 2016)

Habe es auf einen Spectral 7.0 EX mit 2016-er Ausstattung abgesehen. Nun bekommt dieser besseren Dämpfer, bessere Gabel und eine Stufe höhere Schaltung von Sram. Bin mal auf den Preis gespannt... Ich vermute irgendwie, dass es nicht bei 2.5k bleiben wird =/

Dafür bekommt jetzt das 6.0 EX die gleiche Ausstattung, was 7.0 EX hatte. Und es kommt ein 5.0 dazu. Scheint so, dass sie die Palette "breiter" machen, hmm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guru (1. September 2016)

Als Besitzer eines 2015er 7.0 EX Spectal finde ich es interessant, dass das Rad endlich mal einen sinnvollen Laufradsatz bekommt (Mavic XA Elite statt Roam30).

Eine X01 Eagle ist natürlich Knaller statt ner popligen GX wie 2016 bzw. X1 2015.

Preis dürfte aber vermutlich bei 2,9 landen statt 2,5, falls es das AL-Topmodell bleibt! Die ganzen 8er ALs sind ja noch nicht online oder sie gibt es nicht mehr.


----------



## Pixelsign (1. September 2016)

Was an GX oder X1 poplig sein soll, kann ich mir nicht so recht erklären aber der Preis für das 7.0 EX wird definitiv weit über 3000 € liegen (wahrscheinlich zwischen 3500 und 3800 €).


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. September 2016)

PaddyKN schrieb:


> Bin auf die neuen Dude Farben gespannt


Stealth doch da und außerdem Tundra green - Taiga orange...


----------



## Agent500 (1. September 2016)

Beim Strive 2017 hat Canyon vermutlich die Modellnummern um 1.0 gekürzt. 
Das AL6.0 2017 sieht, von den Daten die jetzt schon bekannt sind, recht ähnlich aus zum AL7.0 2016 (3099€). 
Zudem sind keine CF Modelle in Regular angekündigt. Bin gespannt ob es bei den Race Modellen bei Rahmengröße L bleibt oder ob die mal ein Race XL nachschieben?
Schön ist aber auf jeden Fall mal, dass sie auch die AL Modelle mit ElectricBlue als Farbe versehen, das 2016er LimeMagarita fand ich jetzt nicht so super.


----------



## critdmg (1. September 2016)

Pixelsign schrieb:


> Was an GX oder X1 poplig sein soll, kann ich mir nicht so recht erklären aber der Preis für das 7.0 EX wird definitiv weit über 3000 € liegen (wahrscheinlich zwischen 3500 und 3800 €).


Stimme ich zu. Es bekommt ähnliche Ausstattung wie der 2016-er 8.0 EX und dessen Preis war bei 3.5k €


----------



## Lateralus (1. September 2016)

Kein neues Lux


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon23 (1. September 2016)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Kein neues Lux


Finde auch das hätte mal dringend eine Überholung nötig


----------



## filiale (1. September 2016)

Das Spectral AL 6.0 aus 2016 für 2299 (Angebot 1999) mit 13,4kg und 30mm Felgen ist relativ identisch zum 2017 Neuron AL 7.9 ebenfalls mit SLX, 34Gabel dafür 21mm Felgen aber 13,4kg für 2199. Beide mit 2,4" Reifen. 

Was macht das für einen Sinn außer 27,5" und 29" ? Soll das Neuron ein Trail Fully sein und das Spectral ein AM, dafür aber beide mit fast identischen Werten ? Verstehe wer will...


----------



## All_mtn (1. September 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Das Spectral AL 6.0 aus 2016 für 2299 (Angebot 1999) mit 13,4kg und 30mm Felgen ist relativ identisch zum 2017 Neuron AL 7.9 ebenfalls mit SLX, 34Gabel dafür 21mm Felgen aber 13,4kg für 2199. Beide mit 2,4" Reifen.
> 
> Was macht das für einen Sinn außer 27,5" und 29" ? Soll das Neuron ein Trail Fully sein und das Spectral ein AM, dafür aber beide mit fast identischen Werten ? Verstehe wer will...


Das Neuron bzw. Nerve ist doch als Trailfully gedacht.
Eine 34er Gabel an einem 120mm 29er finde ich gut. Das Spectral hat halt 2cm mehr Federweg und die kompakteren Laufräder und spielt im AM Sektor. Ich finde da ist nichts verwerfliches dran.


----------



## heistob (1. September 2016)

Weis jemand ab wann Canyon mit dem Abverkauf der 2016 modelle beginnt?


----------



## Pixelsign (1. September 2016)

Guten Morgen, der Abverkauf ist schon durch


----------



## heistob (1. September 2016)

Pixelsign schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, der Abverkauf ist schon durch


hallo? Die aktuellen bikes 2016 sind noch regulär bepreist! Die Aktion vor paar Wochen war nur für die Olympischen Spiele!


----------



## All_mtn (1. September 2016)

heistob schrieb:


> hallo? Die aktuellen bikes 2016 sind noch regulär bepreist! Die Aktion vor paar Wochen war nur für die Olympischen Spiele!


Denke auch dass da nochmal was kommt.
Vermutlich Ende September bis Ende Oktober ? Genaues weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Canyon23 (1. September 2016)

Es kommt auf jeden Fall noch der Season End Sale hat auch ein Mitarbeiter auf der FB Seite geschrieben. Ich schätze beginn mitte - ende September ( So war es letztes Jahr)


----------



## Vincy (1. September 2016)

http://enduro-mtb.com/canyon-fahrwerksstudio-leichtes-hardtail-und-bekannte-gesichter/


----------



## BrooKy (1. September 2016)

Bei den Einsteiger-Hardtails passieren grad komische Dinge: Das Grand Canyon AL 6.9 ist schon als 17er Bike auf der Homepage für 999. Gegenüber dem Vorjahresmodell hat es ne Recon statt ner Reba und überall Deore, wo vorher SLX war, insgesamt ein Mehrgewicht von ca. 1,5 kg. Interessanterweise ist das 16er Modell aber immer noch gelistet, hat jetzt den Zusatz "SL" bekommen und der Preis ist um 100 Euro auf 1099 gestiegen. In Summe ziemlich strange bzw. bescheuert, eigentlich hieß es ja, dass 2016 schon ein teures Modellejahr war (Dollarkurs und so)... Oder hat da jemand ne andere plausible Erklärung für?

Vielleicht konzentriert sich Canyon auf die Markteinführung in den USA und meint deswegen, es nicht nötig zu haben, in Deutschland attraktive Angebote nachzuschieben?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (1. September 2016)

Vielleicht will Canyon mit einem Mehrpreis für EU-Kunden bzw. besserer Wertschöpfung hier auch einfach ein bissl den Markteinstieg in US subventionieren. 
Oder es wird der neue Industriestandard...jedes Jahr noch etwas unverschämtere Preise zu Saisonbeginn und höhere Rabatte zum Ende hin.


----------



## Pixelsign (1. September 2016)

heistob schrieb:


> hallo? Die aktuellen bikes 2016 sind noch regulär bepreist! Die Aktion vor paar Wochen war nur für die Olympischen Spiele!



Der Sale lief jetzt schon eine gefühlte Ewigkeit und die ersten 16er Modelle sind schon ausverkauft.


----------



## filiale (2. September 2016)

Es beginnt wie letztes Jahr, Preissteigerungen durch niederwertigere Komponenten...


----------



## Bashguard (2. September 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Oder es wird der neue Industriestandard...jedes Jahr noch etwas unverschämtere Preise zu Saisonbeginn und höhere Rabatte zum Ende hin.



wobei man bei Canyon ja nu nicht von unverschämten Preisen sprechen kann. Guck mal was die Bikes bei normalen (also nicht Versender) Herstellern kosten und was die teilweise dran schrauben. Wenn ich sehe was sie z.B. bei Specialized bei nem 2.000€ Rad so dran bauen kann einem schlecht werden (immer auf den Preis bezogen).  Klar werden die Räder teurer; die Rohstoffpreise steigen ja auch immer weiter und die Leute bei Canyon wollen auch jedes Jahr mehr Gehalt haben. So ist nun mal der Lauf der Marktwirtschaft. Günstiger wird es da eher selten


----------



## Medusatouch (2. September 2016)

Das Neutron AL 9.0 ist zwar etwas preiswerter, ist dafür aber auch schlechter ausgestattet. Da bin ich aber froh, dass ich mir doch noch im Sale das alte Nerve AL 9.0 für 500 € weniger gekauft habe. Es kam sogar knapp 2 Wochen vorher. Danke Canyon


----------



## DaBasti (2. September 2016)

Zur Diskussion E-Bikes:
http://mobil.rhein-zeitung.de/start...radmarkt-steht-unter-strom-_arid,1541006.html


----------



## Juuro (2. September 2016)

DaBasti schrieb:


> Zur Diskussion E-Bikes:
> http://mobil.rhein-zeitung.de/start...radmarkt-steht-unter-strom-_arid,1541006.html


Leider kann man das nur lesen wenn man Abonnent der Rhein Zeitung ist.


----------



## BrooKy (2. September 2016)

Bashguard schrieb:


> wobei man bei Canyon ja nu nicht von unverschämten Preisen sprechen kann. Guck mal was die Bikes bei normalen (also nicht Versender) Herstellern kosten und was die teilweise dran schrauben. Wenn ich sehe was sie z.B. bei Specialized bei nem 2.000€ Rad so dran bauen kann einem schlecht werden (immer auf den Preis bezogen).  Klar werden die Räder teurer; die Rohstoffpreise steigen ja auch immer weiter und die Leute bei Canyon wollen auch jedes Jahr mehr Gehalt haben. So ist nun mal der Lauf der Marktwirtschaft. Günstiger wird es da eher selten



Das stimmt IMHO nur bedingt. Egal ob Versender oder "Premiummarke", in der Vergangenheit bekam man mit einem Modellwechsel eigentlich auch stets mehr für sein Geld, allein weil sich die Technologie weiterentwickelt hat. So gab es dann entweder Innovationen (ob man die braucht oder nicht, steht auf nem anderen Blatt) oder etablierte Technologien wurden günstiger. Ich habe mir vor 10 Jahren ein absolutes Basis-Hardtail für 1300 Euro gekauft, für das Geld bekommt man heute ein einfaches Fully. Hier und da gab es sicher auch mal offensichtliche oder versteckte Preiserhöhungen, aber der Regelfall war das nicht. Insofern ist es schon sehr ungewöhnlich was Canyon da macht, zumal der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Rädern wirklich eklatant ist.


----------



## Bashguard (2. September 2016)

Das würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt so unterschreiben. Sicher halten die Technologien der teureren Gruppen nach und nach in den günstigeren Einzug und man bekommt dadurch quasi mehr für sein Geld. Aber dieser Schritt vollzieht sich nicht Jahr für Jahr. Teilweise dauert es schon etwas.
Als ich mein Strive geholt hatte hatte ich komplett X1 dran gehabt. Beim 2016er Modell gab es schon "nur" noch eine GX.
Vor ein paar Jahren war es bei Cube und Ghost das gleiche, zum neuen Jahr war für den gleichen Preis statt komplett XT nur noch das Schaltwerk und die Kurbel XT und bei der Gabel gab es statt der FIT Kartusche nur noch die günstigere Fox.
Es wird sich schon wieder einpendeln, denn wenn die Preise zu sehr steigen oder dafür schlechtere Komponenten verbaut werden, wird der Kunde auch nicht mehr so schnell kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo_ab (2. September 2016)

BrooKy schrieb:


> Bei den Einsteiger-Hardtails passieren grad komische Dinge: Das Grand Canyon AL 6.9 ist schon als 17er Bike auf der Homepage für 999. Gegenüber dem Vorjahresmodell hat es ne Recon statt ner Reba und überall Deore, wo vorher SLX war, insgesamt ein Mehrgewicht von ca. 1,5 kg. Interessanterweise ist das 16er Modell aber immer noch gelistet, hat jetzt den Zusatz "SL" bekommen und der Preis ist um 100 Euro auf 1099 gestiegen.


Für den Geburtstag meiner Freundin hatte ich das 6.9 WMN ins Auge gefasst, letzte Woche noch für 999Euro, jetzt die oben erwähnten 100 Euro teurer. Leuchtet mir irgendwie nicht ein, warum ich für das gleiche Bike (d.h. altes 2016 Modell) jetzt mehr bezahlen soll.


----------



## denis0082 (2. September 2016)

Die rahmen zwischen grand canyon und grand canyon sl sind unterschiedlich. Das sl hat bspw ein tapered Steuerrohr, das 'normale'  nicht. Vermutlich gibt es weitere Unterschiede (Gewicht). Der grand canyon rahmen ohne sl entspricht im übrigen dem alten yellowstone.


----------



## denis0082 (2. September 2016)

Bashguard schrieb:


> wobei man bei Canyon ja nu nicht von unverschämten Preisen sprechen kann. Guck mal was die Bikes bei normalen (also nicht Versender) Herstellern kosten und was die teilweise dran schrauben. Wenn ich sehe was sie z.B. bei Specialized bei nem 2.000€ Rad so dran bauen kann einem schlecht werden (immer auf den Preis bezogen).  Klar werden die Räder teurer; die Rohstoffpreise steigen ja auch immer weiter und die Leute bei Canyon wollen auch jedes Jahr mehr Gehalt haben. So ist nun mal der Lauf der Marktwirtschaft. Günstiger wird es da eher selten


Der Preis für Aluminium z. B. ist soweit ich weiss die letzten Jahre eher kräftig gesunken. Das bei Canyon (wieder) alles teurer wird hängt meiner Meinung nach eher damit zusammen, dass die Marke in den letzten Jahren stark an Wert zugelegt hat. Gerade unter Neulingen liegt sie inzwischen locker gleich auf mit vielen der alteingesessenen oder hat diese sogar teilweise überholt. Mir persönlich werden sie aber langsam echt zu teuer. Gefühlt scheint mir bspw. YT momentan bei gleicher Ausstattung einiges günstiger.


----------



## DaBasti (2. September 2016)

Juuro schrieb:


> Leider kann man das nur lesen wenn man Abonnent der Rhein Zeitung ist.



Sorry, bei mir öffnet sich die Seite da ich angemeldet bin.

CANYON wird in dem Artikel gefragt, ob das Unternehmen den Trend E-BIKES verschlafen habe. Die Erklärung geht dahin, dass CANYON nur ausgereifte und durchdachte Räder auf dem Markt bringt und dies mit den momentan verfügbaren Komponenten (Schaltsysteme, Ritzel und Ketten) in diesem Segment noch nicht möglich wäre, da die Komponenten nicht  optimal für E-Bikes wären und bei Dauerbelastung die Haltbarkeit eingeschränkt wäre.  Dieses Jahr gäbe es laut CANYON erstmals Schaltkomponenten für E-BIKES auf der EUROBIKE. E-BIKES wären bei CANYON aber ein Thema.

Hört sich so an als würde da in (naher) Zukunft was kommen.

Grüße, Basti


----------



## jojo_ab (2. September 2016)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Die rahmen zwischen grand canyon und grand canyon sl sind unterschiedlich. Das sl hat bspw ein tapered Steuerrohr, das 'normale'  nicht. Vermutlich gibt es weitere Unterschiede (Gewicht). Der grand canyon rahmen ohne sl entspricht im übrigen dem alten yellowstone.


Ja, sehe ich auch so. Die nehmen einfach das Bike vom letzten Jahr und hängen an den Namen ein "SL". Die zwei Buchstaben kosten dann 100 Euro


----------



## BrooKy (2. September 2016)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Die rahmen zwischen grand canyon und grand canyon sl sind unterschiedlich. Das sl hat bspw ein tapered Steuerrohr, das 'normale'  nicht. Vermutlich gibt es weitere Unterschiede (Gewicht). Der grand canyon rahmen ohne sl entspricht im übrigen dem alten yellowstone.



Stimmt, das fällt mir erst jetzt auf. Macht das Ganze noch blöder...



Bashguard schrieb:


> (...)



Klar, ein gewisses Auf und Ab ist das immer. Hab auch an vielen Stellen gehört bzw. gelesen, dass 2016 ein recht teures Modelljahr war, da z.B. flächendeckend 1x11 kam, was mit einem gewissen Preisanstieg verbunden war und außerdem aufgrund des schwachen Euros die Komponenten aus Asien bzw. USA hierzulande sehr teuer waren. 

Ich selbst schau z.B. grad nach nem Specialized Stumpjumper Comp und bei dem ist das 17er Modell wie ich finde deutlich besser in Punkto Preis-Leistung. Preis um 200 € gefallen und Ausstattung gleichwertig oder sogar besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## denis0082 (2. September 2016)

Ja Specialized hat sich stark verbessert, daran haben die Versender und deren Einstieg in den US Markt bestimmt ihren Anteil.

Ich hab mir gerade die Nerve / Neuron Modelle Modelle angesehen. Also für 2999 Euro gab es früher noch die Deluxe Variante mit Kashima Coating und allem pipapo. Heute nicht mal mehr FIT4 Dämpfung? Also das finde ich schon echt schwach.

EDIT: Ich nehms teilweise zurück. Die Performance Elite hat ja doch FIT4. Trotzdem ein ganzes Stück weniger als das was man früher bekommen hat. Mal schauen wie sich die Preise der Konkurrenz entwickeln.


----------



## xe4500 (3. September 2016)

http://unhyped.de/rundgang-eurobike-2016/


----------



## denis0082 (3. September 2016)

Das dürfte das petrol Urban sein. Sehr schick!


----------



## B4BENE (4. September 2016)

Servus Leute,

liebäugle momentan auch mein nächstes Canyon zu Ordern, werden soll es das Spectral CF 9.0EX. Jetzt bin ich aber über diesen Thread hier gestoßen und bin wieder dabei alles zu verwerfen. Das neue Spectral CF 9.0EX sieht ja mal Mega aus, und würde mich von der Ausstattung her, eher ansprechen. Was meint ihr wo es sich Preislich ansiedeln wird und wann man dieses bestellen kann? Falls noch eine Rabatt Aktion kommen sollte, würde es mir allerdings auch schwer fallen das aktuelle, sprich das 2016er Modell zu nehemen, bei nem guten Kurs versteht sich.
Ich komme aus Augsburg und Koblenz ist nicht gerade um die Ecke, dennoch wollte ich nächstes Wochenende mal bei Canyon vorbei schauen und einige Modelle mal Probefahren und mich ordentlich beraten lassen was die Größe etc. betrifft. Vielleicht bekomme ich dort mehr Informationen was die neuen Modelle betrifft.


----------



## filiale (4. September 2016)

Die 2017er Modelle wirst Du bei Canyon in den nächsten Wochen zur Probefahrt Vorort nicht vorfinden. Das war schon immer so, daß dauert bei denen einige Monate bis sie die neuen Modelle Vorort haben.
Bei den 2016er Modellen sind nicht immer alle Größen zur Probefahrt Vorort, man kann also auch mal umsonst dahin gefahren sein. Und alle Modelle vom Spectral (5.0 - 9.0) kannste dort eh nicht sehen fahren, die haben immer nur 1 Modell vom Spectral und wenn man Glück hat auch die Größen S - XL. Da gerade Ausverkauf war könnte es sein daß es rar ist. Wegen der Eurobike ist aktuell eh alles auf Notlauf Vorort.


----------



## B4BENE (4. September 2016)

Das die neuen Modelle dort noch nicht da sein werden ist zwar Schade, aber darum gings mir auch gar nicht. Mir gings eher darum wann man die neuen Modelle bestellen kann, da ich schon vor habe in nächster Zeit zu Ordern. Vom Rahmen her scheint sich ja bei den neuen Modellen nichts geändert zu haben, da ist es ja egal welche Ausstattung bei den Testbikes verschraubt ist um das Bike kurz zu testen und um zu entscheiden in welche Richtung es geht. Kann ja auch sein das mir das Strive viel mehr zusagt und aus diesem Grund würde ich gerne vor Ort einfach mal Probefahren und mir auch die verschiedenen Farben der Rahmen mal Live anzuschauen. 
Laut Canyon Homepage ist das Spectral sowie das Strive in meiner Größe als Testbike verfügbar, passt also. 

Wenn ich mir das neue Spectral CF 9.0 EX ansehe, überlege ich schon mehr und mehr vielleicht doch noch zu warten. 
Habe gerade gesehen das bei der Neuron Serie, teilweise schon 2017er Modelle bestellbar sind, kann also nicht mehr lange dauern bis Spectral etc. auch verfügbar werden.


----------



## Fabigelb (4. September 2016)

hmm, ich weiß nicht, ob man auf dem parkplatz wirklich einschätzen kann ob es ein strive oder spectral werden soll.
ich würde das schon ehr davon abhängig machen wie oft du damit in den bikepark willst. weniger als 2 mal im Jahr, dann das spectral. ansosnten ehr das strive. 
Meiner Meinung nach ... (fahre selbst das spectral) und damit kannst du jeden trail fahren und ein bisschen im park spielen.
aber um sich überhaupt mal einen überblick zu verschaffen ist das mit dem probefahren auf jeden fall eine gute idee!


----------



## B4BENE (4. September 2016)

Bikepark ist bei mir eher zweitrangig aber nicht ausgeschlossen. Wie zufrieden bist du denn mit dem Spectral im Bike Park?

Insgeheim habe ich mich ja schon fürs Spectral entschieden. Dennoch würde ich gerne beide vorher Probefahren. Vor allem will ich aber auch die Optimale Größe für mich finden und da komme ich um eine Probefahrt nicht drum rum.


----------



## SALO (4. September 2016)

Das Grand Canyon CF wird es anscheinend auch nicht mehr geben



Fabigelb schrieb:


> hmm, ich weiß nicht, ob man auf dem parkplatz wirklich einschätzen kann ob es ein strive oder spectral werden soll.
> ich würde das schon ehr davon abhängig machen wie oft du damit in den bikepark willst. weniger als 2 mal im Jahr, dann das spectral. ansosnten ehr das strive.
> Meiner Meinung nach ... (fahre selbst das spectral) und damit kannst du jeden trail fahren und ein bisschen im park spielen.
> aber um sich überhaupt mal einen überblick zu verschaffen ist das mit dem probefahren auf jeden fall eine gute idee!



Selbst fahre ich das Spectral. Nach 2 Jahren und diversen Touren in Saalbach-Hinterglemm, Zell am See/Kaprun, Latsch sowie regelmäßigen Besuchen auf dem Flowtrail in Stromberg würde ich mich heute für das Strive entscheiden. Die Probleme mit dem Shapeshifter sollte Canyon nun im Griff haben. Man hat mit dem Strive einfach mehr Reserven in der Abfahrt und im uphill den Shapeshifter-Vorteil.


----------



## Fabigelb (4. September 2016)

Ja, größe ist bei mir auch so ein Thema. Also ich bin mit dem Spectral sehr sehr zufrieden.
Mir persönlich (1,73m) fehlt aber, bei der größe M, ein wenig die verspieltheit im Bikepark.
Da bin ich aber ehr alleine. 
Also ausprobieren und überleg dir dann im nachhinein noch mal, wie sich das bike angefühlt hat und ob das zu dir passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SALO (4. September 2016)

B4BENE schrieb:


> Bikepark ist bei mir eher zweitrangig aber nicht ausgeschlossen. Wie zufrieden bist du denn mit dem Spectral im Bike Park?
> 
> Insgeheim habe ich mich ja schon fürs Spectral entschieden. Dennoch würde ich gerne beide vorher Probefahren. Vor allem will ich aber auch die Optimale Größe für mich finden und da komme ich um eine Probefahrt nicht drum rum.



Und Du kannst Dich vor Ort vermessen lassen. Wenn Du Dich nicht für ein Sale-Bike entscheidest weißt Du zumindest welche Rahmengröße Du bei den 17er Brügeln brauchst.


----------



## filiale (4. September 2016)

SALO schrieb:


> Und Du kannst Dich vor Ort vermessen lassen.



Kann man sich sparen. Entscheidend ist bei Canyon die Schrittlänge, alles andere ist Fake. Du kannst ja gerne mal mit dem online tool spielen und unrealistische Werte eingeben. Du wirst feststellen, solange sich die Schrittlänge nicht ändert, bleibt alles wie es ist. Vorort nutzen die das gleiche tool. Gutes Marketing, sonst nichts. Das wurde hier aber schon sehr oft besprochen.


----------



## filiale (4. September 2016)

SALO schrieb:


> Das Grand Canyon CF wird es anscheinend auch nicht mehr geben



Das wird durch das Exceed CF SL ersetzt, korrekt.




SALO schrieb:


> Selbst fahre ich das Spectral. Nach 2 Jahren und diversen Touren in Saalbach-Hinterglemm, Zell am See/Kaprun, Latsch sowie regelmäßigen Besuchen auf dem Flowtrail in Stromberg würde ich mich heute für das Strive entscheiden. Die Probleme mit dem Shapeshifter sollte Canyon nun im Griff haben. Man hat mit dem Strive einfach mehr Reserven in der Abfahrt und im uphill den Shapeshifter-Vorteil.



Vermutlich bist Du in der Fahrtechnik besser geworden, dann ist der Anspruch natürlich höher und Dein Schritt Richtung Strive ist nachvollziehbar. Wer aber selten/nie in einen Bikepark fährt und keine Sprünge über 1Meter Höhe macht, der liegt mit dem Spectral, wie ich finde, schon recht gut im Mittelfeld.


----------



## Fabigelb (4. September 2016)

> Vermutlich bist Du in der Fahrtechnik besser geworden, dann ist der Anspruch natürlich höher und Dein Schritt Richtung Strive ist nachvollziehbar. Wer aber selten/nie in einen Bikepark fährt und keine Sprünge über 1Meter Höhe macht, der liegt mit dem Spectral, wie ich finde, schon recht gut im Mittelfeld.


 


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Und sich blind auf größenberatungen verlassen ist der größte fehler den manche machen können.
Ich z.b. bin bei Canyon das Torque probe gefahren und brauche laut vermessung definitv M, auch der Canyon angestellte meine, ja du brauchst mit sicherheit ein M, Swird dir auf jeden fall zu klein sein.
Also er mit das M gerbacht und ich bin 2 runden über den parkplatz gerollt und hatte eigentlich das gefühl: hey das fühlt sich ja echt spitze an, optimal!
und dann habe ich aber daruf bestanden noch eine runde mit dem in S zu drehen und was soll ich sagen: das ding war einfach noch mal um welten besser, gleich einen 180° stopie gemacht (habe ich vorher noch nie geschafft) und auch der canyon typ meine auf einmal: doch definitiv S.

Meine Erfahrung halt...


----------



## SALO (4. September 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Kann man sich sparen. Entscheidend ist bei Canyon die Schrittlänge, alles andere ist Fake. Du kannst ja gerne mal mit dem online tool spielen und unrealistische Werte eingeben. Du wirst feststellen, solange sich die Schrittlänge nicht ändert, bleibt alles wie es ist. Vorort nutzen die das gleiche tool. Gutes Marketing, sonst nichts. Das wurde hier aber schon sehr oft besprochen.



Ich weiß nicht genau ob ich Dir da ganz zustimmen kann. Anfang des Jahres (3/16) war ich mit meiner Freundin vor Ort. Da war gerade ein neues System eingeführt (anders als 06/14). Nach dem vermessen und der Rahmenwahl wurde auch der Vorbau aufgrund der gemessenen Werten von 70 auf 50mm verkürzt. Damals war das bei mir noch 'Gefühlssache' lt. Canyon. Natürlich ist es das heute auch noch, aber die Basis seitens Canyon ist m.E. jetzt konkreter.
Da ich in 30min in KO bei Canyon bin, bemühe ich mich nicht an dem Onlinetool.


----------



## B4BENE (4. September 2016)

Finde auch dass es nie verkehrt sein kann einfach mal hinzufahren und selbst verschiedene Größen auszuprobieren, unabhängig davon was der Größenrechner sagt. Allein deswegen würde ich schon nach Koblenz fahren. Ist ja schon eine Größere Investition die getätigt wird und da sollte meiner Meinung nach alles 100%tig passen. Egal welches Bike es bei mir am Ende wird, Ich weiß zumindest welche Größe ich brauche und kann dann Online bestellen. 

Was meint Ihr wo sich die neuen Spectral Modelle Preislich einordnen werden? Also eher teurer, gleich oder sogar Günstiger?


----------



## SALO (4. September 2016)

Fabigelb schrieb:


> Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Und sich blind auf größenberatungen verlassen ist der größte fehler den manche machen können.
> Ich z.b. bin bei Canyon das Torque probe gefahren und brauche laut vermessung definitv M, auch der Canyon angestellte meine, ja du brauchst mit sicherheit ein M, Swird dir auf jeden fall zu klein sein.
> Also er mit das M gerbacht und ich bin 2 runden über den parkplatz gerollt und hatte eigentlich das gefühl: hey das fühlt sich ja echt spitze an, optimal!
> und dann habe ich aber daruf bestanden noch eine runde mit dem in S zu drehen und was soll ich sagen: das ding war einfach noch mal um welten besser, gleich einen 180° stopie gemacht (habe ich vorher noch nie geschafft) und auch der canyon typ meine auf einmal: doch definitiv S.
> ...



Ja, grds. sehe ich es auch als Empfehlung. Beim Grand Canyon AL hab ich anstatt M dann L genommen. Beim Trailbike mag ich es auch lieber verspielter. Liege aber auch genau zw. den zwei Größen.


----------



## SALO (4. September 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Vermutlich bist Du in der Fahrtechnik besser geworden, dann ist der Anspruch natürlich höher und Dein Schritt Richtung Strive ist nachvollziehbar. Wer aber selten/nie in einen Bikepark fährt und keine Sprünge über 1Meter Höhe macht, der liegt mit dem Spectral, wie ich finde, schon recht gut im Mittelfeld.



Ja, definitiv. Ich sehe den Unterschied zwischen Spectral und Strive auch nicht mehr so extrem als noch vor zwei Jahren. Der Shapeshifter ist halt bei Touren der große Vorteil. Zweifelsohne sind beide Räder TOP! Die 2016er Modelle scheinen finanziell die bessere Wahl zu sein. Außer man besteht auf eine Eagle 1x12.


----------



## B4BENE (4. September 2016)

Sind sicherlich beides gute Bikes. Aber wie Fabigelb schon treffend formuliert hat, kommt es wohl auf das Einsatzgebiet an. 
Falls du dich Heute für das Strive entscheiden würdest, welches wäre dein Favorit? Das normale oder doch die Race Variante?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabigelb (4. September 2016)

Mach im Grunde keinen unterschied, die normale in S, ist quasi das XS von der Race variante.
anosnten spielen für mich die komponenten eine relativ große rolle (ich bevorzuge sram/avid) ansonten wäre auch noch der preis entscheident, da 4000€ für mich das äußerste ist, was ich für ein bike ausgeben würde.


----------



## SALO (4. September 2016)

B4BENE schrieb:


> Sind sicherlich beides gute Bikes. Aber wie Fabigelb schon treffend formuliert hat, kommt es wohl auf das Einsatzgebiet an.
> Falls du dich Heute für das Strive entscheiden würdest, welches wäre dein Favorit? Das normale oder doch die Race Variante?



Das Strive 6.0 Race ... bin ein absoluter RockShoxFan und die DT Swiss E1700 mit 27er Maulbreite sind auch top (hatte ich mir fürs Spectral nachgekauft). Auch die restlichen Komponenten sind da passend. Ist halt nur 1x11. Preis Leistung m.E. top!


----------



## B4BENE (4. September 2016)

Fabigelb schrieb:


> Mach im Grunde keinen unterschied, die normale in S, ist quasi das XS von der Race variante.
> anosnten spielen für mich die komponenten eine relativ große rolle (ich bevorzuge sram/avid) ansonten wäre auch noch der preis entscheident, da 4000€ für mich das äußerste ist, was ich für ein bike ausgeben würde.



Das mit der Größe wusste ich jetzt nicht, wieder was gelernt.  Ist auf jedenfall ein Bike das ich gerne Probefahren möchte. Wobei von den Spezifikationen das Spectral oder sogar das Nerve/Neuron eher zu meinem Profil passt. Von den Komponenten her mag ich auch eher Sram, vor allem Rock Shox eher wie Fox. 
Beim Budget habe ich mir EIGENTLICH auch ein Limit von 3500€ gesetzt  jetzt bin ich schon bei 4200€,was aber wirklich das Maximum sein sollte. 



SALO schrieb:


> Das Strive 6.0 Race ... bin ein absoluter RockShoxFan und die DT Swiss E1700 mit 27er Maulbreite sind auch top (hatte ich mir fürs Spectral nachgekauft). Auch die restlichen Komponenten sind da passend. Ist halt nur 1x11. Preis Leistung m.E. top!



Aber die Rahmengeo ist auch ne andere. Hast du schonmal beide ausprobiert bzw. direkt miteinander verglichen? 
Ja Felgen ist so ne Sache, die Mavic Crossmax am canyon spectral cf 9.0 gefallen mir Optisch jetzt nicht unbedingt. Weiss auch ehrlich nicht gesagt wie gut oder schlecht die sind, mein Händler des Vertrauens schwört auf Mavic. Rein Optisch gefallen mir die DT Swiss vom 2017er Modell besser.


----------



## metal_beppi (4. September 2016)

Hier mal ein Bild vom neuen "rebel red" vom Spectral AL. Ist ein matter Farbton.


----------



## A-n-d-y (4. September 2016)

Oha, zum Glück sind Geschmäcker ja verschieden, aber auf dem Bild schaut's für mich bissel aus, wie so ne 0815-Baumarkt-Sprühdosenfarbe!


----------



## Guru (4. September 2016)

Viel besser als das alte Rot!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SALO (4. September 2016)

B4BENE schrieb:


> Das mit der Größe wusste ich jetzt nicht, wieder was gelernt.  Ist auf jedenfall ein Bike das ich gerne Probefahren möchte. Wobei von den Spezifikationen das Spectral oder sogar das Nerve/Neuron eher zu meinem Profil passt. Von den Komponenten her mag ich auch eher Sram, vor allem Rock Shox eher wie Fox.
> Beim Budget habe ich mir EIGENTLICH auch ein Limit von 3500€ gesetzt  jetzt bin ich schon bei 4200€,was aber wirklich das Maximum sein sollte.
> 
> 
> ...



Klar...Welches Modell musst du schon selbst wissen ;-) . Mir hat beim Spectral CF das blau richtig richtig gut gefallen.

Wenns bei den Felgen um die Optik geht kannst du ja die Decals auch abmachen...schwarz passt sich ja allem an. Bei dem Geld das Du ausgeben willst ist eigentlich keines der Modelle ein Fehlgriff.


----------



## critdmg (4. September 2016)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Preisen für die 2017-er Modelle - werden zuerst die 2016-er abverkauft und dann die neuen freigeschaltet oder gleichzeitig bzw. schon davor?

Ich möchte mir das 7.0 EX holen. Würde einerseits gern die Preise für die neuen sehen wollen, sodass es sich vllt lohnt das alte im Sale (falls noch ein Sale kommt) zu bestellen. Andererseits glaub ich eh nicht an wundersame Geschehnisse, dass die neuen Modelle mit besseren Komponenten auf einmal genau so viel kosten werden. Sieht man ja bereits bei einigen, wo die Preise bekannt sind.


----------



## SALO (5. September 2016)

Der Sale ist heute gestartet...habe zufällig nochmal nachgeschaut heute morgen ;-)


----------



## All_mtn (5. September 2016)

critdmg schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Preisen für die 2017-er Modelle - werden zuerst die 2016-er abverkauft und dann die neuen freigeschaltet oder gleichzeitig bzw. schon davor?
> 
> Ich möchte mir das 7.0 EX holen. Würde einerseits gern die Preise für die neuen sehen wollen, sodass es sich vllt lohnt das alte im Sale (falls noch ein Sale kommt) zu bestellen. Andererseits glaub ich eh nicht an wundersame Geschehnisse, dass die neuen Modelle mit besseren Komponenten auf einmal genau so viel kosten werden. Sieht man ja bereits bei einigen, wo die Preise bekannt sind.


Das 7.0 EX gibt's jetzt für 2099 €. Ich würde da jetzt zuschlagen!


----------



## denis0082 (5. September 2016)

Ich glaube wer ein Urban oder Commuter haben will, der sollte sich genau überlegen was für eins und dann evtl. noch im sale zuschlagen.

So wie ich das sehe, gibt es nächstes Jahr kein mit dem Urban 4.0 - 6.0 SL vergleichbares Modell mehr. Also keins mit 1x10 Kettenschaltung und Carbongabel.


----------



## Canyon23 (5. September 2016)

Chrisbuzzin schrieb:


> Ich danke dir. Wann wist denn die Eurobike?
> 
> Ich hatte an das Exceed CF SLX 8.9 gedacht.
> 
> ...



Das 8.9 ist jetzt wieder im Sale für 2,6k


----------



## heistob (5. September 2016)

Canyon verarscht doch auch alle endkunden oder? Heute Frph nach der Eurobike bis 14 Uhr war das Spectral AL 7.0 für 2199 zu haben aktuell kostet es wieder 2399. Die ganze Spectral reihe geht vom preis mal hoch mal runter, wo wie die wollen oder?


----------



## critdmg (5. September 2016)

All_mtn schrieb:


> Das 7.0 EX gibt's jetzt für 2099 €. Ich würde da jetzt zuschlagen!


Das habe ich noch gestern kurz nach Mitternacht gesehen und sofort zugeschlagen!  war allerdings etwas überrascht, dass es so früh kommt. Hab eher mit Ende September gerechnet. Wenn das neue 7.0 EX dann trotz besseren Komponenten gleich viel kostet wie das alte (2500€), dann schlage ich die Wand mit dem Kopf ein...



heistob schrieb:


> Canyon verarscht doch auch alle endkunden oder? Heute Frph nach der Eurobike bis 14 Uhr war das Spectral AL 7.0 für 2199 zu haben aktuell kostet es wieder 2399. Die ganze Spectral reihe geht vom preis mal hoch mal runter, wo wie die wollen oder?


Stimmt, die Rabatte sind runtergegangen. Hab das 7.0 EX mit einem Rabatt von 400€ gekauft, jetzt beträgt er "nur" 250€.


----------



## All_mtn (5. September 2016)

critdmg schrieb:


> Das habe ich noch gestern kurz nach Mitternacht gesehen und sofort zugeschlagen!  war allerdings etwas überrascht, dass es so früh kommt. Hab eher mit Ende September gerechnet. Wenn das neue 7.0 EX dann trotz besseren Komponenten gleich viel kostet wie das alte (2500€), dann schlage ich die Wand mit dem Kopf ein...
> 
> 
> Stimmt, die Rabatte sind runtergegangen. Hab das 7.0 EX mit einem Rabatt von 400€ gekauft, jetzt beträgt er "nur" 250€.


Also wenn du das EX 7 für die 2099€ bekommen hast, dann hast du jetzt ein super Schnäppchen gemacht.
Und aus meiner Sicht kann die Austattung für 2017 nicht wirklich besser sein, der Prei wird auf jeden Fall mind. bei 2500 liegen.

Aus meiner Sicht hast du alles richtig gemacht, selbst für die jetzigen 2249€ absolut geniales Bike zu einem Top Preis.

Welche Farbe hast du genommen chrome red oder stealth ?


----------



## critdmg (5. September 2016)

All_mtn schrieb:


> Also wenn du das EX 7 für die 2099€ bekommen hast, dann hast du jetzt ein super Schnäppchen gemacht.
> Und aus meiner Sicht kann die Austattung für 2017 nicht wirklich besser sein, der Prei wird auf jeden Fall mind. bei 2500 liegen.
> 
> Aus meiner Sicht hast du alles richtig gemacht, selbst für die jetzigen 2249€ absolut geniales Bike zu einem Top Preis.
> ...


Enttäuscht bin ich auf keinen Fall, da ich mir ziemlich sicher bin, dass diese Ausstattung zu dem Angebotspreis wohl kaum sonst zu kriegen wäre. 
Hab das in Stealth genommen, die glänzenden Rahmen sind nicht so mein Ding, matt liegt mir deutlich besser und macht imo einen "edleren" Eindruck. Mein altes HT hat auch eine schwarz/weiße matte Lakierung und ich war die fünf Jahre durch damit absolut zufrieden. Werde es aber mit roten Pedalen, Sattelstützenklemme und evtl. Vorbau "aufhübschen", damit es nicht zu stealthy ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heistob (5. September 2016)

Hab grad mit dem Canyon Support geredet. Anscheinend Waren die Preise Flasch reduziert. Ganz schwache Ausrede von Canyon. Das Spectral 7.0 kostet jetzt wieder 200 mehr. Das ist doch reine Endkundenverar..... Ich steig auf Radon um!


----------



## All_mtn (5. September 2016)

critdmg schrieb:


> Enttäuscht bin ich auf keinen Fall, da ich mir ziemlich sicher bin, dass diese Ausstattung zu dem Angebotspreis wohl kaum sonst zu kriegen wäre.
> Hab das in Stealth genommen, die glänzenden Rahmen sind nicht so mein Ding, matt liegt mir deutlich besser und macht imo einen "edleren" Eindruck. Mein altes HT hat auch eine schwarz/weiße matte Lakierung und ich war die fünf Jahre durch damit absolut zufrieden. Werde es aber mit roten Pedalen, Sattelstützenklemme und evtl. Vorbau "aufhübschen", damit es nicht zu stealthy ist


Die Stealth Variante ist auf jeden Fall auch unempfindlicher was den lack angeht. Ich konnte dem Chrome Red leider nicht wiederstehen. Fand ich damals bei release schon cool.
Dann Viel Spaß mit dem Bike  Bin mit meinem bald in Sölden in der Bike Republic.


----------



## All_mtn (5. September 2016)

heistob schrieb:


> Hab grad mit dem Canyon Support geredet. Anscheinend Waren die Preise Flasch reduziert. Ganz schwache Ausrede von Canyon. Das Spectral 7.0 kostet jetzt wieder 200 mehr. Das ist doch reine Endkundenverar..... Ich steig auf Radon um!


passiert halt mal


----------



## Juuro (5. September 2016)

critdmg schrieb:


> Wenn das neue 7.0 EX dann trotz besseren Komponenten gleich viel kostet wie das alte (2500€), dann schlage ich die Wand mit dem Kopf ein...


Du hast ja 30 Tage Rückgaberecht... ;-)


----------



## mademan444 (5. September 2016)

Ich liebäugel schon den ganzen Sommer mit dem Canyon Strive AL 7.0 und warte auf den Ausverkauf der jetzt gestartet ist. Bei den 2017 Modellen scheinen ja teilweise andere Dämpfer und/oder Gabeln zum Einsatz zu kommen. Wie ist eure Einschätzung: sind das equivalente Komponenten bei den neuen (die die schon angegeben sind), oder eher ein Up- oder Downgrade?


----------



## B4BENE (5. September 2016)

Habe beim Spectral auch gerade zugeschlagen, 500€ Ersparnis waren einfach zu verführerisch um auf die neuen Modelle zu warten.


----------



## All_mtn (5. September 2016)

mademan444 schrieb:


> Ich liebäugel schon den ganzen Sommer mit dem Canyon Strive AL 7.0 und warte auf den Ausverkauf der jetzt gestartet ist. Bei den 2017 Modellen scheinen ja teilweise andere Dämpfer und/oder Gabeln zum Einsatz zu kommen. Wie ist eure Einschätzung: sind das equivalente Komponenten bei den neuen (die die schon angegeben sind), oder eher ein Up- oder Downgrade?


Ich sags mal so. Wenn du eh schon den ganzen Sommer damit liebäugelst und dir das Rad so zusagt wie es jetzt da steht, dann machst sicher nichts verkehrt indem du zuschlägst und 400€ sparst. Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nicht dass das 2017 Modell bei gleichem "regulären" Preis besser ausgestattet ist. Die grobe Konfig kann man ja online schon ablesen, leider noch nicht den Preis. Das neue Strive 6.0 wird dem jetzigen 7er wohl am nächsten kommen. Kostengünstiger kommst du somit aktuell weg, wenn dir das Geld egal ist kannst du natürlich warten.


----------



## mademan444 (5. September 2016)

Ja aktuell ist sicher erst mal günstiger. Ich habe aber auch kein Problem damit auf den ersten Sale 2017 zu warten... Mein Traum wäre das Strive AL 7.0 in blau, was es ja jetzt dann zu geben scheint. Wenn nächstes Jahr allerdings der Preis höher und die Komponenten schlechter sind ist es frustrierend... Wenn man das nur immer wüsste 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. September 2016)

mademan444 schrieb:


> Mein Traum wäre das Strive AL 7.0 in blau, was es ja jetzt dann zu geben scheint. Wenn nächstes Jahr allerdings der Preis höher und die Komponenten schlechter sind ist es frustrierend... Wenn man das nur immer wüsste


Positiv sehen: Die "schlechteren" Verschleißteile sukzessive gegen höherwertige tauschen, wenn sie fällig sind, damit wird es dann ja nach und nach besser ohne das man dann nachträglich "zuviel" ausgibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jhering310 (5. September 2016)

critdmg schrieb:


> Das habe ich noch gestern kurz nach Mitternacht gesehen und sofort zugeschlagen!  war allerdings etwas überrascht, dass es so früh kommt. Hab eher mit Ende September gerechnet. Wenn das neue 7.0 EX dann trotz besseren Komponenten gleich viel kostet wie das alte (2500€), dann schlage ich die Wand mit dem Kopf ein...
> 
> 
> Stimmt, die Rabatte sind runtergegangen. Hab das 7.0 EX mit einem Rabatt von 400€ gekauft, jetzt beträgt er "nur" 250€.



Schließe mich hier mal mit einer Frage an: lässt Canyon sich an dem niedrigeren Preis festhalten? Ich habe ein Ultimate bestellt, das heute Morgen um 500€ reduziert war, jetzt aber nur noch um 200€. Bei mir gab's wohl Probleme mit der Kreditkartenabbuchung (Konto ist gedeckt), der Eingang der Bestellung wurde aber bestätigt.
Wäre Dir echt für eine Auskunft dankbar, da der Canyon-Support um Geduld bittet.

Kleine Anmerkung meinerseits zum GC AL 6.9: das hatte schon vor der Eurobike den Beisatz "SL" wegen des anderen Rahmens. Bin es vor 2 Wochen in Koblenz als potentielles Winterbike gefahren.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (5. September 2016)

All_mtn schrieb:


> Also wenn du das EX 7 für die 2099€ bekommen hast, dann hast du jetzt ein super Schnäppchen gemacht.
> Und aus meiner Sicht kann die Austattung für 2017 nicht wirklich besser sein, der Preis wird auf jeden Fall mind. bei 2500 liegen.



Ich würde sogar auf mind. 3000 € tippen. Das neue 7.0 EX ist das derzeitige 8.0 EX. Und das kostet um die 3,5 k €.


----------



## critdmg (6. September 2016)

Jhering310 schrieb:


> Schließe mich hier mal mit einer Frage an: lässt Canyon sich an dem niedrigeren Preis festhalten? Ich habe ein Ultimate bestellt, das heute Morgen um 500€ reduziert war, jetzt aber nur noch um 200€. Bei mir gab's wohl Probleme mit der Kreditkartenabbuchung (Konto ist gedeckt), der Eingang der Bestellung wurde aber bestätigt.
> Wäre Dir echt für eine Auskunft dankbar, da der Canyon-Support um Geduld bittet.


Das kann ich Dir gar nicht beantworten, da ich Vorkasse gewählt hab und erst Ende der Woche bezahlen werde (Versand erst auf Anfang Oktober bei meinem Modell geplant, überweisen sollte man zwei Wochen vor angegebenem Lieferanten). Aber in der Bestellbestätigung steht die Summe bei der ich zugegriffen habe und in der Zahlungsaufforderung das gleiche, also werden die jetzt, denk ich, keinen Rückzieher machen. Bei deinem Anliegen mit der Karte würde ich aber versuchen die telefonisch zu erreichen, nicht dass die die Bestellung stornieren (wobei sie Dich davor bestimmt anrufen würden).

Andere Frage: ich habe irgendwie übersehen, wo man die pps-Daten bei der Bestellung eintragen kann, also stehen die Felder in der Bestellbestätigung auch leer. Habe aber das pps benutzt und mir die Größe errechnen lassen. Frage: soll ich meine Daten nochmal an Canyon weitergeben und macht es überhaupt Sinn (passen die das Bike - Vorbau, Gabel, Dämpfer - auf mich an oder machen die da eh nichts)?


----------



## B4BENE (6. September 2016)

Bei mir das gleiche mit den PPS Daten, habe sie aber Canyon direkt nach der Bestellung per mail zukommen lassen.


----------



## crossy-pietro (6. September 2016)

Sie sollten erstmal Korrektur lesen, bevor es online geht:
Gestern war der DUDE 9.0 Unlimited um *1000,- !!!* Euro reduziert - heute um 400,- ...


----------



## filiale (6. September 2016)

die pps daten sind canyon völlig egal.die müsst ihr nicht nachreichen.das ist reines marketing.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (6. September 2016)

critdmg schrieb:


> Andere Frage: ich habe irgendwie übersehen, wo man die pps-Daten bei der Bestellung eintragen kann, also stehen die Felder in der Bestellbestätigung auch leer. Habe aber das pps benutzt und mir die Größe errechnen lassen. Frage: soll ich meine Daten nochmal an Canyon weitergeben und macht es überhaupt Sinn (passen die das Bike - Vorbau, Gabel, Dämpfer - auf mich an oder machen die da eh nichts)?



Die PPS-Daten sind völlig irrelevant für die Bestellung. Es wird die Größe geliefert, die Du in den Warenkorb "gelegt" hast. Die Anpassung der Komponenten richtet sich nach den Größentabellen auf der jeweiligen Modellseite. (z. B. Größe "S" kürzerer Vorbau und ggf. schmalerer Lenker)


----------



## critdmg (6. September 2016)

Juuro schrieb:


> Du hast ja 30 Tage Rückgaberecht... ;-)


Auch wenn ich in keinem Fall davon ausgehe, dass ich das Rad zurückschicken werde... Rein zur Information: bietet Canyon 30 Tage Rückgaberecht ohne Angabe von Gründen? Und muss das Fahrrad hierfür ungefahren sein oder ist es egal?



mohlo schrieb:


> Die PPS-Daten sind völlig irrelevant für die Bestellung. Es wird die Größe geliefert, die Du in den Warenkorb "gelegt" hast. Die Anpassung der Komponenten richtet sich nach den Größentabellen auf der jeweiligen Modellseite. (z. B. Größe "S" kürzerer Vorbau und ggf. schmalerer Lenker)



D.h. mit meinem Gewicht von 85kg müsste ich Dämpfer und Gabel eh mit Spacern anpassen? Wie ich das mitbekommen habe, ist der Standard-Einstellung auf etwa 70-75kg ausgerichtet...


----------



## Juuro (6. September 2016)

> Innerhalb von 30 Tagen kannst Du Dein unbenutztes Bike zurückgeben oder umtauschen.


https://www.canyon.com/service/enquiries/exchange/

Sieht so aus, als ob es unbenutzt sein sollte. Gründe brauchst du dann vermutlich keine.


----------



## Vincy (6. September 2016)

Laut der MB 10/2016 soll 2017 ein Spectral CF 29 mit 130mm FW kommen.


Edit: 
Es wird leider keins kommen, war ein Irrtum seitens der MB.


----------



## crossy-pietro (6. September 2016)

Vincy schrieb:


> Laut der MB 10/2016 soll ein Spectral CF 29 mit 130mm FW kommen.



WHATT !!??


----------



## Pixelsign (6. September 2016)

Laut Canyon Mitarbeiter am Eurobike Stand, gibt es kein Spectral 29er mehr, weil es sich nicht gut verkauft hat. Nach seinen Informationen sollte sich das zeitnah auch nicht ändern. Aber verwunderlich finde ich das schon, jetzt wo die Short-Travel-Trail-29er so im kommen sind. Naja, hoffen wir mal das sich das mit dem CF 29 bestätigt. Kannst du mal ein Foto von dem Artikel machen?


----------



## critdmg (6. September 2016)

Pixelsign schrieb:


> Laut Canyon Mitarbeiter am Eurobike Stand, gibt es kein Spectral 29er mehr, weil es sich nicht gut verkauft hat.


Ich hab die ganze Spectral-Reihe im Canyon Onlineshop eine Weile beobachtet und eigentlich war der 8.9 als erster ausverkauft... Naja, oder es waren weniger Modelle von dem zum Verkauf


----------



## All_mtn (6. September 2016)

Wenn ein 29er Spectral mit Carbon Rahmen kommen sollte, dann könnte ich mir vorstellen dass dieses bereits die neue Generation des Spectrals einleutet, mit leicht angepasster Geo, Boost, andere Optik etc.
Vielleicht liege ich da aber auch falsch.
Das oben gezeigte Spectral scheint zumindest das 27,5er zu sein.


----------



## Vincy (6. September 2016)

Vielleicht ist es noch nicht ganz fertig, dass es nicht bei der Eurobike präsentiert wurde.
Boost sollte es dann schon haben, sonst hat es als kpl neue Version wenig Sinn.
Das es evtl eine Verwechslung mit dem Spectral CF 27,5 ist, glaube ich kaum, weil es in dem MB-Artikel speziell nur um neue 2017er Twentyniner-Fullys geht. Außer der Abbildung wurde da leider nichts Näheres erwähnt.


----------



## All_mtn (6. September 2016)

Vincy schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es noch nicht ganz fertig, dass es nicht bei der Eurobike präsentiert wurde.
> Boost sollte es dann schon haben, sonst hat es als kpl neue Version wenig Sinn.
> Das es evtl eine Verwechslung mit dem Spectral CF 27,5 ist, glaube ich kaum, weil es in dem MB-Artikel speziell nur um neue 2017er Twentyniner-Fullys geht. Außer der Abbildung wurde da leider nichts Näheres erwähnt.


Zumindest die gezeigte Abbildung zeigt ein Spectral CF 27,5 / 650B. Der Text ist ja schon auf 29er formuliert.

Ein 29er Trailbike könnte auch ganz gut mit dem Markteintritt in den USA harmonieren, die gehen doch ab auf die 29er oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (6. September 2016)

Pixelsign schrieb:


> Laut Canyon Mitarbeiter am Eurobike Stand, gibt es kein Spectral 29er mehr, weil es sich nicht gut verkauft hat. Nach seinen Informationen sollte sich das zeitnah auch nicht ändern. Aber verwunderlich finde ich das schon, jetzt wo die Short-Travel-Trail-29er so im kommen sind. Naja, hoffen wir mal das sich das mit dem CF 29 bestätigt. Kannst du mal ein Foto von dem Artikel machen?



Das haben die mir in Willingen auch gesagt. Eventuell ja auch nur Nebelkerzen. Canyon lässt normalerweise keinen Trend aus den Augen.


----------



## Pixelsign (6. September 2016)

Das Sender kam ja auch nicht mit der Eurobike raus. Daher denke ich auch das dieses Jahr oder Anfang nächstes Jahr noch etwas kommt. Das Lux ist ja auch schon überfällig. Vllt kommt ja auch eine neue Rahmenplattform fürs Nerve, Neuron, Spectral und Strive  .


----------



## Juuro (6. September 2016)

Pixelsign schrieb:


> Das Sender kam ja auch nicht mit der Eurobike raus. Daher denke ich auch das dieses Jahr oder Anfang nächstes Jahr noch etwas kommt. Das Lux ist ja auch schon überfällig.


Ich hoffe mit dir. Ansonsten wird's vielleicht doch ein Centurion Numinis Carbon oder das Scott Spark.


----------



## Pixelsign (6. September 2016)

Bin das Spark 900 Ultimate mit 120 mm auf der Eurobike ausgiebig testgefahren und war schwer begeistert was das Bike mit 120 mm Federweg alles wegschlucken kann. Wenns doch nur nicht so teuer wäre  . Umso schwerer fiel der Abschied.


----------



## Frank_COE (7. September 2016)

@critdmg und Jhering310:
Da ich auch wie ihr am Montag morgen zu den stark reduzierten Preisen bestellt habe, mal die Frage an euch, ob ihr schon ne Bestellbestätigung erhalten habt?


----------



## SALO (7. September 2016)

Frank_COE schrieb:


> @critdmg und Jhering310:
> Da ich auch wie ihr am Montag morgen zu den stark reduzierten Preisen bestellt habe, mal die Frage an euch, ob ihr schon ne Bestellbestätigung erhalten habt?



Auftragsbestätigung und Zahlungsaufforderung kamen am Momtag morgen sehr schnell bei mir.


----------



## critdmg (7. September 2016)

Frank_COE schrieb:


> @critdmg und Jhering310:
> Da ich auch wie ihr am Montag morgen zu den stark reduzierten Preisen bestellt habe, mal die Frage an euch, ob ihr schon ne Bestellbestätigung erhalten habt?


Ja, die kam bei mir sofort (paar Minuten) nach dem Kauf, also automatisch. Info-Mail, danach gleichzeitig die Auftragsbestätigung und Zahlungsanforderung (wegen Vorkasse).


----------



## Frank_COE (7. September 2016)

Danke euch beiden für die Rückmeldung.
Bei mir bisher nur die automatische Bestätigung das mein Auftrag eingegangen ist. Hab allerdings auch Zahlung per Nachnahme.


----------



## critdmg (7. September 2016)

Frank_COE schrieb:


> Danke euch beiden für die Rückmeldung.
> Bei mir bisher nur die automatische Bestätigung das mein Auftrag eingegangen ist. Hab allerdings auch Zahlung per Nachnahme.


meinst du die Mail mit dem Betreff "Online-Bestellung bei www.canyon.com" oder die mit dem Betreff "Deiner Auftragsbestätigung"? Wenn nur die erste, ruf da mal an. Wenn die zweite, dann ist alles gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank_COE (7. September 2016)

Bisher nur die erste Mail mit dem Betreff "Online Bestellung bei...."


----------



## Fabigelb (8. September 2016)

Sagt mal, kann man immernoch das bike bei canyon abholen?! Damals hatte man beim Bestellen, einen Kalender, wo man einen Abholtermin auswählen konnte. Irgendwie ist das nicht mehr und ich würde mir schon gerne das Porto und den Bikeguard sparen.
Ach ja, weiß auch jemand zufällig ob es für die Factory Outlet Bikes das 30-Tägige Rückgaberecht gibt?


----------



## SALO (8. September 2016)

Fabigelb schrieb:


> Sagt mal, kann man immernoch das bike bei canyon abholen?! Damals hatte man beim Bestellen, einen Kalender, wo man einen Abholtermin auswählen konnte. Irgendwie ist das nicht mehr und ich würde mir schon gerne das Porto und den Bikeguard sparen.
> Ach ja, weiß auch jemand zufällig ob es für die Factory Outlet Bikes das 30-Tägige Rückgaberecht gibt?



Ich hab noch vor der Bestellung den Chat bemüht, hätte auch gerne das Bike abgeholt. Mir wurde gesagt das das nicht mehr möglich ist, nur noch bei ExpressBikes (stehen im CanyonHome). Lagernde und noch zu produzierende Räder werden von der neuen CanyonFactory außerhalb von Koblenz nur noch versendet. Die Logistik ist/wäre angeblich zu aufwendig. Sehr sehr schade :-(


----------



## filiale (8. September 2016)

was canyon damit umgeht ist klar.früher haben käufer ein bestelltes rad nicht abgeholt weil es während der abholung dem besteller z.b. nicht gefällt.oder die grösse nicht stimmt.oder was auch immer sich die kunden haben einfallen lassen um das rad dann doch nicht zu bezahlen.jedenfalls hat canyon im vorfeld aufwand betrieben um nachher doch nichts zu verkaufen. das rad war aufgebaut und canyon musste es wieder verpacken oder hoffen dass es ein anderer das gleiche vorort kauft.viel zu viel aufwand.

mit dem versand und den kosten bzgl bikeguard überlegt sich der kunde zweimal ob er das rad wirklich will.denn die kosten sind fix.

ich kann canyon an dieser stelle verstehen.


----------



## reinickefux (8. September 2016)

Vincy schrieb:


> Laut der MB 10/2016 soll 2017 ein Spectral CF 29 mit 130mm FW kommen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 526378



Hallo zusammen,

an alle, die wie ich an diesem Bike interessiert wären: hier handelt es sich leider um einen Fehler des MTB-Magazins. Nachdem man bei Canyon die Meldung dementiert hat, habe ich das MTB-Magazin kontaktiert und folgende Antwort erhalten:

"an der Stelle habe wir tatsächlich einen Fehler gemacht. Ich habe leider die Zahlenkombis durcheinander gebracht, mit denen Canyon die Laufradgrößen umschreibt. 29er-Modelle er Marke werden meistens mit einer 9 hinter dem Punkt bezeichnet. Ich dachte, die Zahl vor dem Punkt sei die Marke für die Laufradgröße und hab von Spectral 9.0 CF auf 29 Zoll geschlossen. Mit 29-Zoll-Rädern gibt es nur das Neutron. Ich muss Sie also leider enttäuschen. Solche Fehler dürfen nicht passieren."


----------



## Juuro (8. September 2016)

MTB-Magazin schrieb:


> Mit 29-Zoll-Rädern gibt es nur das Neutron.


Was "Neu*t*ron"? Gibt es doch noch ein geheimes neues Rad, oder war das Neuron gemeint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All_mtn (8. September 2016)

reinickefux schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> an alle, die wie ich an diesem Bike interessiert wären: hier handelt es sich leider um einen Fehler des MTB-Magazins. Nachdem man bei Canyon die Meldung dementiert hat, habe ich das MTB-Magazin kontaktiert und folgende Antwort erhalten:
> 
> "an der Stelle habe wir tatsächlich einen Fehler gemacht. Ich habe leider die Zahlenkombis durcheinander gebracht, mit denen Canyon die Laufradgrößen umschreibt. 29er-Modelle er Marke werden meistens mit einer 9 hinter dem Punkt bezeichnet. Ich dachte, die Zahl vor dem Punkt sei die Marke für die Laufradgröße und hab von Spectral 9.0 CF auf 29 Zoll geschlossen. Mit 29-Zoll-Rädern gibt es nur das Neutron. Ich muss Sie also leider enttäuschen. Solche Fehler dürfen nicht passieren."


Naja kann auch dem MB Magazin passieren, ist doch sympathisch


----------



## reinickefux (8. September 2016)

All_mtn schrieb:


> Naja kann auch dem MB Magazin passieren, ist doch sympathisch



Sollte ja auch kein Vorwurf ans MTB-Magazin sein. Ganz im Gegenteil, ich finde es vorbildlich, dass ich innerhalb kürzester Zeit (2 Stunden) eine so ausführliche Antwort sogar mit plausibler Erklärung bekommen habe.


----------



## All_mtn (8. September 2016)

reinickefux schrieb:


> Sollte ja auch kein Vorwurf ans MTB-Magazin sein. Ganz im Gegenteil, ich finde es vorbildlich, dass ich innerhalb kürzester Zeit (2 Stunden) eine so ausführliche Antwort sogar mit plausibler Erklärung bekommen habe.


War auch kein Vorwurf an dich 
Alles gut, außer dass dann ggf. doch kein 29er Trailbike kommt.


----------



## crossy-pietro (8. September 2016)

Der Jeffsy-Kauf kommt immer näher...


----------



## Freakrr (8. September 2016)

Das habe ich auch getan und mich von meinen Strive getrennt.  (War nicht schlecht, wolle nur ein 29er)

Eigentlich wollte ich ein Spectral als 29er.....Got sein Dank gab es das nicht mehr


----------



## denis0082 (8. September 2016)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> Der Jeffsy-Kauf kommt immer näher...


Aktuell um bis zu 500 € reduziert und damit echt mit extrem gutem Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis... da könnte ich auch fast schwach werden.


----------



## Oshiki (8. September 2016)

Ich auch wenn es meine Finanzen und Frau zulassen würde. 

Gesendet von meinem V80 PLUS mit Tapatalk


----------



## mademan444 (8. September 2016)

Will sich jemand zu einer Aussage hinreißen lassen, wann wir mit mehr Details zu den 2017er Strive Modellen rechnen können?


----------



## danie-dani (10. September 2016)

Wo denkt/schätzt ihr werden sich die neuen Exceed SL 29 Modelle preislich einpendeln und wieviel Zuschlag nimmt man für den neuen Rahmen gegenüber dem Grand Canyon CF. Nimmt man mal das Exceed WMN SL 29 6.9 Pro Race, das ja gleich ausgestattet ist wie das Grand Canyon CF SL 7.9 und was 1999 Euro gekostet hat, was denkt ihr wird Canyon für das Exceed WMN SL 29 6.9 verlangen?


----------



## Canyon23 (10. September 2016)

Denke nicht dass es ein Exceed Modell unter 1999 geben wird, aber alles Spekulation


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SALO (11. September 2016)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Wo denkt/schätzt ihr werden sich die neuen Exceed SL 29 Modelle preislich einpendeln und wieviel Zuschlag nimmt man für den neuen Rahmen gegenüber dem Grand Canyon CF. Nimmt man mal das Exceed WMN SL 29 6.9 Pro Race, das ja gleich ausgestattet ist wie das Grand Canyon CF SL 7.9 und was 1999 Euro gekostet hat, was denkt ihr wird Canyon für das Exceed WMN SL 29 6.9 verlangen?



Du hättest beim GC CF SL 8.9 für 2099€ zuschlagen müssen ;-)


----------



## Fabigelb (11. September 2016)

Ja, gut die Ausstattung zu den 2017nern Strives kann man ja schon sehen. Ich bin mal gespannt, ob sich die Rahmengeometrie noch mal ändert. Aber, angesichts der Tatsache, dass Canyon einen neuen Artikel bei Facebook gepostet hat, dass das Stive dieses Jahr auch wieder eins der top Enduros war, schätze ich mal eher nicht. Auch die Farben scheinen die selben zu bleiben.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cedric999 (11. September 2016)

mademan444 schrieb:


> Will sich jemand zu einer Aussage hinreißen lassen, wann wir mit mehr Details zu den 2017er Strive Modellen rechnen können?


Würde mich auch Interessieren, habe mit dem Canyon Support gesprochen, sie sagten "Es wird in Kürze mehr Infos zu den neuen Strive und Spectral Modellen geben." (sinngemäßes Zitat! Ich kenne den genauen Wortlaut nicht mehr)
"in Kürze" ist allerdings ein sehr Dehnbarer Begriff...


----------



## greg12 (11. September 2016)

Strive wird sich an der geo sicher nichts ändern, preise je nach modell sicher 200-500€'höher! So wie jedes jahr....


----------



## danie-dani (11. September 2016)

SALO schrieb:


> Du hättest beim GC CF SL 8.9 für 2099€ zuschlagen müssen ;-)



Mir geht es nicht um das zuschlagen beim GC CF sondern mich würde vielmehr eure Einschätzung bezüglich des Aufpreises zum Exceed CF SL interessieren. Was denkt ihr nimmt Canyon als "Aufschlag" gegenüber das GC? Das GC wird es ja 2017 nicht mehr geben, also wird ja das Exceed CF SL zum "Einsteiger-Carbon-Hardtail" werden...


----------



## filiale (11. September 2016)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Mir geht es nicht um das zuschlagen beim GC CF sondern mich würde vielmehr eure Einschätzung bezüglich des Aufpreises zum Exceed CF SL interessieren. Was denkt ihr nimmt Canyon als "Aufschlag" gegenüber das GC? Das GC wird es ja 2017 nicht mehr geben, also wird ja das Exceed CF SL zum "Einsteiger-Carbon-Hardtail" werden...



Aufgrund der Höherwertigkeit des Rahmens wird das Exceed SL sicherlich 300-500 Euro teurer werden als das CF.


----------



## danie-dani (11. September 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Höherwertigkeit des Rahmens wird das Exceed SL sicherlich 300-500 Euro teurer werden als das CF.



Die Größenordnung habe ich auch gedacht, wäre halt schön wenn Sie langsam die Daten veröffentlichen. Das Einsteiger Exceed SL ist ja schon arg "einfach" ausgestattet...

Naja, viell wird es ja auch das reduzierte WMN SLX, ist ja top ausgestattet und hat wenigstens keinen roten oder gelb/grünen Anstrich...


----------



## SALO (11. September 2016)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Mir geht es nicht um das zuschlagen beim GC CF sondern mich würde vielmehr eure Einschätzung bezüglich des Aufpreises zum Exceed CF SL interessieren. Was denkt ihr nimmt Canyon als "Aufschlag" gegenüber das GC? Das GC wird es ja 2017 nicht mehr geben, also wird ja das Exceed CF SL zum "Einsteiger-Carbon-Hardtail" werden...



Sorry, ich war etwas voreilig.

Das von Dir gewählte Modell wird m.E. bestimmt zw. 2.400-2600€ liegen.

Bin mal gespannt was das günstigste Modell des Exceed (SL 29 6.9) kosten wird. Vermute das bei 1.999,- € der Einstieg beginnt.


----------



## danie-dani (11. September 2016)

SALO schrieb:


> Sorry, ich war etwas voreilig.
> 
> Das von Dir gewählte Modell wird m.E. bestimmt zw. 2.400-2600€ liegen.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt was das günstigste Modell des Exceed kosten wird. Vermute das bei 1.999,- € der Einstieg beginnt.



Ist doch nicht schlimm, alles gut. 

Denke ja auch das das günstigste Modell bei 1999 euro losgehen wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex85_Rgb (12. September 2016)

Canyon lässt sich u. a. beim Exceed 2017 (SL und SLX) wohl noch etwas Zeit mit den Preisen um zu sehen, wo die Konkurrenz (ganz vorne dabei vermutlich das neue Radon Jealous) so liegt. Beobachte / suche schon eine ganze Weile Race Hardtails à la Canyon Exceed und denke, dass das neue Jealous in vielerlei Hinsicht unter der Top Race-Hardtails sehr ernst zu nehmen ist (insbesondere preislich). Der 2017er Rahmen beim Canyon Exceed SLX unterscheidet sich meines Wissens ja nicht vom 2016er und beim SL-Rahmen bin ich nicht sicher, ob dieser schon für den Boost-Standard ausgelegt ist (?). Radon will die Preis für die Jealous-Serie am 1.10.2016 bekannt geben - wir dürfen gespannt sein!
Radon hätte ich zu Beginn der Saison jedenfalls noch nicht mit Canyon verglichen, mit dem Jealous könnte sich das ändern!


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (13. September 2016)

In der aktuellen Ausgabe des Enduro Magazins ist ein Vergleichstest, in dem auch das Strive CF 9.0 Race antritt. Dort steht auch etwas zu den Änderungen im Modelljahr 2017 geschrieben: "Die größte Änderung an unserem Testbike stellt im Vergleich zum Vorjahr das Fahrwerk dar. Das Canyon Strive CF 9.0 Race kommt nun von FOX und verfügt über eine FOX 36 mit satten 170 mm Federweg in Front und über einen FOX FLOAT X-Dämpfer am Heck." 

Mit dem Resultat: "Die FOX 36 FLOAT-Federgabel verfügt über 170 mm Federweg und verleiht dem Rad im Vergleich zum Vorjahr ein noch souveräneres Handling bergab."


----------



## Fabigelb (13. September 2016)

Das kann man auch den Daten auf der Canyon Website entnehmen, schließlich wäre es ziemlich sinnlos eine 160iger pike durch eine 160iger Lyrik zu ersetzen, darum wird diese 100%ig in einer 170mm Ausführung sein.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Catweazle81 (13. September 2016)

Das Fahrwerk beim Strive 9.0 Race ist doch das Gleiche wie schon 2016 verbaut ist/war.

Edith sagt: In dem Test geht es um Modelljahr 2015 zu 2016. Das Fahrwerk 2016 und 2017 bleibt, zumindest beim 9.0 Race, unverändert.


----------



## Fabigelb (13. September 2016)

Also, das Stive CF 9.0 und 7.0 sollen beide eine Lyrik bekommen. Ich meine bei den 2016nern wars noch ne Pike, kann mich da aber auch Irren...


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (13. September 2016)

Nee, war schon Fox beim 2016er Strive CF 9.0 Race. Da hat @Catweazle81 recht. Ich habe mich davon verleiten lassen, dass es in dem Test des Enduro Magazins heißt, sie hätten bereits die neuesten Modelle getestet. War dann wohl doch ein 2016er Strive.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex85_Rgb (14. September 2016)

Hier die Ausstattung der 2017er Bikes: https://www.canyon.com/specials/bikes2017/


----------



## B4BENE (15. September 2016)

Hat schon jemand sein Bike bekommen, von denen die bei den Reduzierten Bikes zugeschlagen haben?


----------



## Catweazle81 (15. September 2016)

B4BENE schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand sein Bike bekommen, von denen die bei den Reduzierten Bikes zugeschlagen haben?


@rmfausi


----------



## rmfausi (15. September 2016)

@Catweazle81 -
1, 2 oder 3 - du musst dich entscheiden, drei Bikes sind frei. Plopp! Plopp - das heißt Stopp, nur noch einen Hopp, dann bleibt es dabei …" 

"Ob ihr Recht habt oder nicht, sagt euch jetzt das Licht!“ Und schon waren die glücklichen Gewinner um ein Bike reicher.


----------



## heistob (15. September 2016)

Ja letzte woche Bestellt. Montag Geld eingegangen und heute Angekommen. Alle super


----------



## B4BENE (15. September 2016)

Wann hast du deine Versandbestätigung bekommen gehabt? Habe meine am Montag erhalten und seit dem tut sich nichts mehr. Montag war das Paket noch in Neuwied in der Bearbeitung, am Dienstag dann hat sich der Status geändert in "Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt". Wie konnte das Paket dann am Montag schon in Neuwied sein wenn der Paketschein erst Dienstag gedruckt wurde?


----------



## heistob (15. September 2016)

Gestern vormittag Versandbestätigung bekommen und heute war es da. So schnell gings noch nie!!!


----------



## critdmg (15. September 2016)

Meins soll erst Anfang-Mitte Oktober kommen, stand aber auch da...


----------



## ElPato (16. September 2016)

Was meint ihr? Gibt es bei den Nerves noch mal was in einem späten Sale? Leider ist L überall ausverkauft.


----------



## mohlo (16. September 2016)

ElPato schrieb:


> Was meint ihr? Gibt es bei den Nerves noch mal was in einem späten Sale? Leider ist L überall ausverkauft.


Das glaube ich nicht, da ja bereits der offizielle Nachfolger, das NEURON, im Verkauf ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElPato (16. September 2016)

mohlo schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht, da ja bereits der offizielle Nachfolger, das NEURON, im Verkauf ist.



Ok schade. Teurer und schlechter ausgestattet, den Sale hab ich leider verpasst.


----------



## le duy nhut (16. September 2016)

Wer zu spät kommt, verpasst das Beste. Sorry der musste einfach sein.


----------



## ElPato (16. September 2016)

le duy nhut schrieb:


> Wer zu spät kommt, verpasst das Beste. Sorry der musste einfach sein.



Auch andere Mütter haben schöne Töchter. Das kann man auf Bikes und die Marken übertragen :-D


----------



## le duy nhut (16. September 2016)

Mein Nerve das ich mir bestellt hatte, gab es auch nur noch einmal in beiden Farben in M.
Bestellt hatte ich vor einem Monat im Sale. 

p.s. Hat schon jemand die neue "zusammenbau-Halle" gesehen. Richtig groß das Teil. Ist ja wie im Autobau am Band.


----------



## Alex85_Rgb (19. September 2016)

Die Preise und Ausstattungen für die 2017er Grand Canyon und Lux Modelle sind online!
Das GRAND CANYON AL SLX 9.9 EX ist das erste 2017er Hardtail von Canyon mit Eagle-Schaltung. Der Preis liegt bei 2.699 und das Gewicht des gesamten Bikes (allerdings mit Vario-Sattelstütze) bei 11,3 kg! Es scheint so, als würde Canyon in 2017 preislich deutlich nach oben gehen. Immerhin gibt's von Cube ein Carbon Hardtail mit SRAM Eagle und einem Gesamtgewicht von 10,5 kg zu einem identischen Listenpreis (Reaction GTC Eagle). Bei Cube gibt es dafür aber noch ordentlich Prozente (ca. 15% wären ca. EUR 400), Carbon und fast 1 kg weniger Gesamtgewicht. Der Canyon-Rahmen hat zudem kein Boost! So wird das nix Canyon!


----------



## fone (19. September 2016)

Canyon wird pleite gehen.


----------



## Alex85_Rgb (19. September 2016)

fone schrieb:


> Canyon wird pleite gehen.


Das denke ich nicht ... aber preislich werden sie in 2017 wohl nicht sonderlich attraktiv sein! Und gerade das - so dachte ich - wäre eines der Argumente für den Kauf im Direktvertrieb!

Zitat Canyon: "Das beste Bike zum besten Preis" ... sehe ich aktuell nicht! Und das obwohl die 2016er Rahmen verwendet werden (noch ohne Boost)!


----------



## rsracer (19. September 2016)

Da bin ich ja heil froh das ich noch ein Spectral cf9 sl zum reduzierten Preis ergattert habe. Denn die 2017 er Modelle währen Preis/Leistungsmässig nicht mein fall. Da hatten sie das Bike für nur wenige Stunden um 400 reduziert und später bis zum Ausverkauft nur noch um 300

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (19. September 2016)

So langsam werden alle Leute die Bikes nur noch im Sale kaufen weil inzwischen jeder gemerkt hat dass die Listpreise zu hoch sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex85_Rgb (19. September 2016)

rsracer schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja heil froh das ich noch ein Spectral cf9 sl zum reduzierten Preis ergattert habe. Denn die 2017 er Modelle währen Preis/Leistungsmässig nicht mein fall. Da hatten sie das Bike für nur wenige Stunden um 400 reduziert und später bis zum Ausverkauft nur noch um 300
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


sieht aus als hättest du einen sehr guten Deal gemacht - Unterschied Listenpreis 1.000 EUR (25% mehr!):
2017: https://www.canyon.com/mtb/spectral/2017/spectral-cf-9-0-sl.html
2016: https://www.canyon.com/mtb/spectral/spectral-cf-9-0-sl.html


----------



## reinickefux (19. September 2016)

Ich habe ja auch mit großer Spannung auf die neuen Modelle gewartet, aber wenn ich jetzt sehe, was Canyon beim Spectral bietet (vor allem die Preise), bin ich mir nun ziemlich sicher, dass YT nun einen Kunden mehr hat.


----------



## ElPato (19. September 2016)

Viele haben in der Vergangenheit hauptsächlich der Preise wegen bei Versendern gekauft. Wenn dieser Preisvorteil schmilzt, wird die Luft in puncto Verkaufsargumente für Versender dünn. Auch wenn ich mich öfters bei den Versendern umgeschaut habe und es vermutlich weiter tun werde, aber ein lokaler Händler mit Know-how, dem man vertraut, ist gar nicht hoch genug einzuschätzen.


----------



## Tricksy (19. September 2016)

Also die neuen Specis sind ja mal ne Nullrunde. Nix verändert und satt teurer. Was ist denn da los??!! Sogar die Farben haben sie 1:1 aus 2016 übernommen. 

Dann bringen sie ein Neuron als Nerveersatz. Komplett identisch, welch große Innovation . Auch hier sogar die die gleichen Farben aus 2016 vom Nerve übernommen.

Aber wie schon bemerkt wurde....andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter. Und das gute daran ist, dass wenn sie jetzt 2017 Einbußen haben, machen sie es 2018 vielleicht wieder richtig gut.


----------



## DerBergschreck (19. September 2016)

Ich finde es schade, dass es nur ein teures Rad mit SRAM 1x12 gibt, aber kein preiswerteres Rad mit 1x11. Umwerfer müssen sterben!


----------



## Bollock1 (19. September 2016)

Ich denke, das ist eine Änderung in der Verkaufs- und Preisstrategie.
Früher sehr attraktive Versenderpreise und kaum Rabattaktionen - und wenn, dann nur sehr eingeschränkt. 

Jetzt höhere Grundpreise, dafür fast die ganze Saison irgendwelche Rabattaktionen. War ja diesen Sommer bereits zu beobachten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElPato (19. September 2016)

Bollock1 schrieb:


> Ich denke, das ist eine Änderung in der Verkaufs- und Preisstrategie.
> Früher sehr attraktive Versenderpreise und kaum Rabattaktionen - und wenn, dann nur sehr eingeschränkt.
> 
> Jetzt höhere Grundpreise, dafür fast die ganze Saison irgendwelche Rabattaktionen. War ja diesen Sommer bereits zu beobachten...



20% auf alles außer Tiernahrung oder wie? Die meisten Firmen, die sich in Rabattschlachten begeben, tun langfristig nicht gut daran. Ob das der richtige Weg ist, sei also mal dahingestellt.


----------



## tackleberry (19. September 2016)

Ich habe ja eigentlich mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir im Herbst ein neues Rad zu bestellen. Habe nun auch gerade die neuen Modelle gesehen und bin maßlos enttäuscht. Zu den Preisen lohnen sich die Räder ja überhaupt nicht. 

Hat jemand eine Übersicht der vergangenen Rabattaktionen parat?


----------



## mssc (19. September 2016)

Tricksy schrieb:


> Also die neuen Specis sind ja mal ne Nullrunde. Nix verändert und satt teurer. Was ist denn da los??!! Sogar die Farben haben sie 1:1 aus 2016 übernommen.
> 
> Dann bringen sie ein Neuron als Nerveersatz. Komplett identisch, welch große Innovation . Auch hier sogar die die gleichen Farben aus 2016 vom Nerve übernommen.
> 
> Aber wie schon bemerkt wurde....andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter. Und das gute daran ist, dass wenn sie jetzt 2017 Einbußen haben, machen sie es 2018 vielleicht wieder richtig gut.



Von welchen Specis schreibst du? Die neuen Alumodelle sind ja noch nicht online... 

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass nächstes Jahr ein Spectral Nachfolger kommt, beim Womens Camp im Frühjahr wurde etwas angedeutet...


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. September 2016)

Ich habe zwar erst vor kurzem ein neues Bike gekauft und das beim Direktversandmitbewerber mit V und zwar mit fast 30% Rabatt, war aber trotzdem neugierig, was sich bei Canyon tut (hatte mal das 2013er Nerve und aktuell steht ein Dude im Keller).
Jetzt sehe ich, die Reverb-Variostützen haben immer noch nur 125mm Verstellweg, beim neun Jahrgang! Come on, Canyon, you can't be serious!
Not too fasse!


----------



## denis0082 (19. September 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar erst vor kurzem ein neues Bike gekauft und das beim Direktversandmitbewerber mit V und zwar mit fast 30% Rabatt, war aber trotzdem neugierig, was sich bei Canyon tut (hatte mal das 2013er Nerve und aktuell steht ein Dude im Keller).
> Jetzt sehe ich, die Reverb-Variostützen haben immer noch nur 125mm Verstellweg, beim neun Jahrgang! Come on, Canyon, you can't be serious!
> Not too fasse!


Mehr Absenkung ist bei der Reverb bei 30,9mm Sattelrohrdurchmesser nicht drin, soweit ich weiß. 

Die Preisstrategie ist echt sehr gewagt und bei mir verliert Canyon gerade ziemlich an Sympathie, wenn ich ehrlich bin (und ich habe in den letzten zwei Jahren drei ihrer Räder gekauft).


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. September 2016)

Natürlich wäre mehr drin. Für 2017 bis 170mm auch bei 30,9mm.


----------



## ElPato (19. September 2016)

Eigentlich macht diese Preissteigerung aus objektiven Gründen wenig Sinn. Material und Komponenten sind nicht wirklich teurer geworden und was die eigenen Kosten angeht, sollte man doch mit wachsender Produktionskapazität die Kosten sukzessive senken können (Stichwort Erfahrungskurveneffekte).


----------



## Alex85_Rgb (19. September 2016)

ElPato schrieb:


> Eigentlich macht diese Preissteigerung aus objektiven Gründen wenig Sinn. Material und Komponenten sind nicht wirklich teurer geworden und was die eigenen Kosten angeht, sollte man doch mit wachsender Produktionskapazität die Kosten sukzessive senken können (Stichwort Erfahrungskurveneffekte).


Sehe auch keine "objektiven" Gründe und vermute eher eine (zumindest in meinen Augen) sehr fragwürdige "Strategie" (für einen Direktversender). Der lokale Fahrrad-Handel wird's Ihnen danken  Jetzt bin ich noch auf das Exceed gespannt und welche Varianten Radon am 1.10. für das Jealous präsentiert (und deren Preise).


----------



## filiale (20. September 2016)

Ich denke die Preiserhöhung bei Canyon hängt mit der Systemumstellung vor einem Jahr zusammen. Die finanziellen Einbußen durch schlechten Service und damit verbunden den verloren gegangenen Kunden versucht man wieder zu kompensieren...nur wäre die Preiserhöhung der falsche Weg.


----------



## Vincy (20. September 2016)

jff-biking schrieb:


> sieht aus als hättest du einen sehr guten Deal gemacht - Unterschied Listenpreis 1.000 EUR (25% mehr!):
> 2017: https://www.canyon.com/mtb/spectral/2017/spectral-cf-9-0-sl.html
> 2016: https://www.canyon.com/mtb/spectral/spectral-cf-9-0-sl.html



Mußt auch richtig hinschauen und vergleichen!
Das *2016*er Modell hat die *XT* Gruppe, das* 2017*er dagegen die bessere *XTR* Gruppe und einen Carbon Lenker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsracer (20. September 2016)

Das rechtfertigt aber den Preis auch nicht. Denn die Kurbel is auch dieselbe. Was is eigentlich der Unterschied von den Lsufrädern weiß das jemand ?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## fone (20. September 2016)

Was kosten denn die vergleichbaren 2017er Modelle der anderen Direktversender? Ich hab dazu noch nix gefunden...


----------



## Vincy (20. September 2016)

Radon hat noch keine 2017er Preise bekanntgegeben, weil die neuerdings den Modellwechsel erst zum Kalenderjahreswechsel machen.
Ebenso sollte man die Listenpreise vergleichen und nicht mit den zeitbegrenzten Aktionspreise!


----------



## tackleberry (20. September 2016)

Wann ist der mit der nächsten Rabattrunde bei Canyon zu rechnen?


----------



## Alex85_Rgb (21. September 2016)

Vincy schrieb:


> Mußt auch richtig hinschauen und vergleichen!
> Das *2016*er Modell hat die *XT* Gruppe, das* 2017*er dagegen die bessere *XTR* Gruppe und einen Carbon Lenker.


Und das soll EUR 1.000 MEHRPREIS ausmachen??  Arbeitest du für Canyon oder partizipierst du sonst wie an Canyon? ;-)


----------



## Alex85_Rgb (21. September 2016)

Vincy schrieb:


> Ebenso sollte man die Listenpreise vergleichen und nicht mit den zeitbegrenzten Aktionspreise!


Hat doch niemand im Konkreten und mit Kritik verbunden getan!? Ist bei einem derart heftigen Anstieg der Listenpreise auch gar nicht mehr nötig! ;-)


----------



## Alex85_Rgb (21. September 2016)

fone schrieb:


> Was kosten denn die vergleichbaren 2017er Modelle der anderen Direktversender? Ich hab dazu noch nix gefunden...


Radon lässt - wie schon erwähnt - noch auf sich warten. Rose, Votec und was es da noch so gibt weiß ich nicht. Man kann mittlerweile aber durchaus auch mit klassischen Anbietern á la Cube (2017er Modelle online) oder Bulls vergleichen - der Listen-Preisunterschied ist teils marginal und zum NACHTEIL von Canyon!
Canyon möchte preislich wohl zu "Specialized der Direktversender" werden :-D In meinen Augen verliert die Marke damit ganz klar ihren Reiz!


----------



## Fabigelb (21. September 2016)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, habe mal bei Scott und Cube auf die Preise geschaut. Es gibt bei diesen Herstellern in der Regel drei Ausstattungsstufen und die günstigste ist im unteren bis mittleren Preissegment von Canyon wiederzufinden. Das finde ich auch ein wenig erschreckend.
Ich vermute mal, dass die Absatzzahlen bei Canyon, so hoch sind, dass die sich das ohne weiteres erlauben können.


----------



## crossy-pietro (21. September 2016)

Canyon geht demnächst in den Fachhandel... ...dann passen die Preise wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (21. September 2016)

Hm, ich muss zugeben, gerade mal das 2017er Neuron AL 6.0 angeguckt. So ne schwache Ausstattung gabs an Canyon Fullies noch nie. Da war zb bisher immer mindestens ne Reba verbaut.


----------



## oanagehtno (21. September 2016)

Beim Lux gibts den Einstieg wieder unter 3000€ und wie ich finde in einem relativ runden Paket und mit der geilen Team-Farbe... Für Grip Shift wäre ich offen, grade bei 1x11. Dann aber eins drüber für 3500€ noch nicht mal durchgehend XT... Hmm.. Auch wenn die SLX Bremse genauso gut tut wie die XT... und die Kassette, wo ich eigentlich immer auf die XT Gruppe achte... auch nur SLX. Das erste RS-1 Modell für 4700€.. irgendwie... hmmm... hab auf ein überarbeitetes und längst überfälliges neues LUX, angelehnt an den Exceed Rahmen, gehofft... Glaube, wird heuer nix mit Canyon und mir, auch wenn ich das Einstiegsmodell interessant finde


----------



## mssc (21. September 2016)

Also ganz sooo schlimm finde ich Preis/Leistung jetzt nicht... zumindest ist es nicht generell bei allen Bikes schlechter geworden...
zB: Neuron AL 7.9 2017 vs. Nerve AL 8.9 2014
2x11 XT/SLX Mix vs. 3x10 XT komplett (außer SLX Kassette)
Shimano BR-M506 vs. Avid X7 Bremse
Fox Rythm 34 vs. Performance 32 Gabel
Laufräder beide Crossride (2017 etwas breiter)
d.h. die nehmen sich da beide nicht viel, ebenso bei den sonstigen Anbauteilen, Reifen usw; das 2017er ist zwar 200,- teurer ABER hat jetzt serienmäßig eine Reverb verbaut, d.h. das Bike ist im Großen und Ganzen eigentlich gleich teuer geblieben... seit 3 Jahren....

Ähnlich verhält es sich auch beim 8.9er/9.9er, gegenüber 2014/2015 minimal schlechter bzw. anders ausgestattet, zu einem etwas höheren Preis. Wobei man bedenken sollte, dass eine aktuelle SLX wahrscheinlich vergleichbar zu einer damaligen XT ist (bei Funktion und Gewicht, den Sprung 10x/11x mal ausgenommen).


----------



## denis0082 (21. September 2016)

Nerve AL 6.0 (2014)
- Dämpfer: Fox CTD Evolution
- Gabel: Rockshox Reba RL
- Schaltwerk: XT
- Umwerfer: SLX
- Schalthebel: SLX
- Bremsen: BR-M395
- Reifen: Nobby Nic Evolution
- Laufräder: Mavic Crossone

Neuron AL 6.0 (2017):
- Dämpfer: RockShox Monarch RT
- Gabel: RockShox Recon Silver RL
- Schaltwerk: XT
- Umwerfer: Deore
- Schalthebel: Deore
- Bremsen: BR-M315
- Reifen: Nobby Nic Performance
- Laufräder: Shimano Acera / Alex MD19

Schon ein Abstieg. Wichtiger ist jedoch, dass jetzt andere Hersteller den Preis/Leistungs-Primus machen. Ob das aufgeht?


----------



## denis0082 (21. September 2016)

mssc schrieb:


> Also ganz sooo schlimm finde ich Preis/Leistung jetzt nicht... zumindest ist es nicht generell bei allen Bikes schlechter geworden...
> zB: Neuron AL 7.9 2017 vs. Nerve AL 7.9 2014
> 2x11 XT/SLX Mix vs. 3x10 XT komplett (außer SLX Kassette)
> Shimano BR-M506 vs. Avid X7 Bremse
> ...


Neuron AL 7.9 kostet? 2.199 €.
Nerve AL 7.9 (2014) kostete? 1.799 €.

Also 22% Preisanstieg bei etwa gleicher Ausstattung. Das nennt sich dann glaub ich "gesalzen".


----------



## fone (21. September 2016)

Allein 2014 auf 2015 ging aber auch einiges wegen Dollarkurs und Rohstoffpreisen?
Im Outdoorbereich gabs auf jeden Fall auch krasse Preissteigerungen. War alles blöd. +20% waren da locker drin.
Mein Packraft (Schlauchboot) 2014: 1100€ und dann beim Kauf 2015: 1500€. 

Was hat denn das AL 6.0 2016 noch gekostet?

(2016)

DÄMPFER ROCKSHOX MONARCH RL
GABEL ROCKSHOX REBA RL
SCHALTWERK SHIMANO DEORE XT SHADOW, 10S
UMWERFER SHIMANO SLX, 10S
SCHALTGRIFFE SHIMANO SLX, 10S
BREMSEN SHIMANO BR-M396
LAUFRÄDER MAVIC CROSSRIDE FTS-X


Neuron AL 6.0 (2017):
- Dämpfer: RockShox Monarch RT
- Gabel: RockShox Recon Silver RL
- Schaltwerk: XT
- Umwerfer: Deore
- Schalthebel: Deore
- Bremsen: BR-M315
- Reifen: Nobby Nic Performance
- Laufräder: Shimano Acera / Alex MD19


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mssc (21. September 2016)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Neuron AL 7.9 kostet? 2.199 €.
> Nerve AL 7.9 (2014) kostete? 1.799 €.
> 
> Also 22% Preisanstieg bei etwa gleicher Ausstattung. Das nennt sich dann glaub ich "gesalzen".



Sorry, hab mich vertan, meinte als Vergleich das Nerve 8.9 aus 2014 (fährt ein Freund aktuell noch), habs oben korrigiert.
Hab gerade auch bemerkt, dass es 2014 bei den 29er Nerves großteils garkeine Reverbs gab, nur bei ein/zwei Modellen...


----------



## denis0082 (21. September 2016)

fone schrieb:


> Allein 2014 auf 2015 ging aber auch einiges wegen Dollarkurs und Rohstoffpreisen?
> Im Outdoorbereich gabs auf jeden Fall auch krasse Preissteigerungen. War alles blöd. +20% waren da locker drin.
> Mein Packraft (Schlauchboot) 2014: 1100€ und dann beim Kauf 2015: 1500€.
> 
> ...



Soweit ich weiß, war der wie jetzt 1400 €.


----------



## schnitzel_de (21. September 2016)

Erschreckender als die Preisentwicklung sehe ich die aktuell angebotenen Modelle bei Canyon. Da ist die Liste derer die aktuell sind deutlich kleiner als die, die ein Update benötigen.

Bis auf das Sender ist da nichts dabei, was so richtig auf der Höhe der Zeit ist. Vergleichbare Modelle zu Endurace und Neuron hatte die Konkurenz schon in 2016.
Das Inflite und Lux sind völlig veraltet. Boost würde dem Exceed sehr gut zu Gesicht stehen. Ein Update bei Strive und Spectral wäre auch mal wieder ganz nett.
Die Renner sind zwar noch ganz aktuell, aber wo bleiben die Disc Varianten? Lediglich dem Dude merkt man sein Alter nicht so richtig an 

Was ist mit 27,5 Plus?

Wenn nicht noch deutlich nachgelegt wird, dann ist 2017 ein ganz großer Rückschritt...


----------



## denis0082 (21. September 2016)

Ich denke 2017 steht im Zeichen des Eintritts in den US Markt. Habe inzwischen das Gefühl, dass vielleicht gar nichts neues kommen wird, vielleicht ja noch ein Spectral Plus als Spectral 29-Nachfolger.

Die Neurons sind nicht die progressivsten Short Travel Trail Bikes, scheinen sich aber gut zu verkaufen (die Modellvielfalt, die beim 29er jetzt vergrößert wurde, ist da ein Indikator).
Das Lux ist alt, hätte mit was neuem gerechnet, braucht wohl noch Zeit. Das Inflite gibt's drei Jahre aber tut sich bei den Crossern so viel?


----------



## schnitzel_de (21. September 2016)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Das Inflite gibt's drei Jahre aber tut sich bei den Crossern so viel?


Das wäre für Canyon relativ einfach gewesen. Flat Mount, Steckachse und Carbon, dann noch eine Gravel Bike Variante und sie wären top aktuell.
Irgendwie hatte ich die Hoffnung, dass Canyon es schafft sich von den typischen Discountern etwas hervorzuheben und nicht nur Kopien der Großen mit ein bis zwei Jahren Verspätung anzubieten.


----------



## Alex85_Rgb (21. September 2016)

schnitzel_de schrieb:


> Erschreckender als die Preisentwicklung sehe ich die aktuell angebotenen Modelle bei Canyon. Da ist die Liste derer die aktuell sind deutlich kleiner als die, die ein Update benötigen.
> 
> Bis auf das Sender ist da nichts dabei, was so richtig auf der Höhe der Zeit ist. Vergleichbare Modelle zu Endurace und Neuron hatte die Konkurenz schon in 2016.
> Das Inflite und Lux sind völlig veraltet. Boost würde dem Exceed sehr gut zu Gesicht stehen. Ein Update bei Strive und Spectral wäre auch mal wieder ganz nett.
> ...


Ziemlich auf den Punkt! Nur dass ich die KOMBINATION aus dem Verkauf von "Altprodukten" und dem teils erheblichen Preisanstieg als erschreckend ansehe. Den Preisanstieg könnte man - zumindest teilweise - mit neuen Produkten (und hier meine ich explizit nicht den lediglichen Einsatz aktueller Anbauteile) rechtfertigen/erklären. Andersherum könnte man die "Altprodukte" (die zugegebenermaßen nicht automatisch schlecht sein müssen) zu besonders attraktiven/konkurrenzfähigen Preisen anbieten (mit aktuellen Anbauteilen, die 2017 ja nicht teuerer wurden).
Bei Canyon läuft der Preis und die gebotene Leistung für die 2017er-Modelle so weit auseinander, dass der Spruch/Slogan "Das beste Bike zum besten Preis" irgendwie schon fast ironisch klingt.
Es würde mich ehrlich interessieren, welches Bike (egal in welcher Preisklasse) bei Canyon für deren o. g. Slogan 2017 noch als Referenz taugt. Bin auf Vorschläge gespannt und werde bestimmt vergleichen!


----------



## Alex85_Rgb (21. September 2016)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Ich denke 2017 steht im Zeichen des Eintritts in den US Markt. Habe inzwischen das Gefühl, dass vielleicht gar nichts neues kommen wird, vielleicht ja noch ein Spectral Plus als Spectral 29-Nachfolger.
> 
> Die Neurons sind nicht die progressivsten Short Travel Trail Bikes, scheinen sich aber gut zu verkaufen (die Modellvielfalt, die beim 29er jetzt vergrößert wurde, ist da ein Indikator).
> Das Lux ist alt, hätte mit was neuem gerechnet, braucht wohl noch Zeit. Das Inflite gibt's drei Jahre aber tut sich bei den Crossern so viel?


Ja, das ist sicher ein nicht ganz unwichtiger "Meilenstein" für Canyon! Außerdem finde ich es positiv, dass - evtl. in diesem Zusammenhang - Canyon viel auch auf SRAM und Rock Shox setzt (mehr als andere wie beispielsweise Cube oder Bulls). Gefühlt liegt Canyon bei 35% SRAM/Rock Shox und 65% Shimano/FOX oder anderes. Leider führt weder das eine (Markteintritt/-erweiterung USA) noch das andere (größere Abnahmemenge SRAM) für den Kunden zum erhofften Preisvorteil! Auch hier ist wieder das Gegenteil der Fall! :-(


----------



## fone (22. September 2016)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Die Neurons sind nicht die progressivsten Short Travel Trail Bikes, scheinen sich aber gut zu verkaufen (die Modellvielfalt, die beim 29er jetzt vergrößert wurde, ist da ein Indikator).


Das Neuron/Nerve war noch nie ein aggressives Short Travel Trail Bike. 
Wie kommst du darauf? Das wollte schon immer ein ganz braves Tourenfully sein.



schnitzel_de schrieb:


> Irgendwie hatte ich die Hoffnung, dass Canyon es schafft sich von den typischen Discountern etwas hervorzuheben und nicht nur Kopien der Großen mit ein bis zwei Jahren Verspätung anzubieten.


Also Kopien hat Canyon noch nie rausgebracht und sich schon immer durch massig Eigenentwicklungen und Ideen von Discountern abgesetzt.
Dass andere Direktversender in den letzten Jahren auch angefangen haben eigene Sachen zu entwickeln und nicht nur Katalograhmen mit ihrem Namen versehen, ist ja nicht schlecht.

Dass Canyon nicht jeden künstlichen Hype sofort mitmacht kann ich gut verstehen, guck mal wie viele Fatbikes an der Resterampe stehen.


----------



## kkunath (22. September 2016)

Hallo,

ich wollte etwas bergab-potenteres als mein aktuelles Nerve 9.9. Allerdings bin ich für mich überzeugt von 29 Zoll. Gott sei Dank hat Canyon nichts zu bieten. So bin ich zu einem YT Jeffsy gekommen. Eine Wucht!

Die Karawane zieht weiter.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## fone (22. September 2016)

Hallo Klaus!

Aha.

Tschüss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartos0815 (22. September 2016)

ist doch wie jedes jahr, canyon legt die preise fest (wie immer höher als im vorjahr, oder gleichpreisig bei den einstiegsmodellen- dafür mit schlechterer ausstattung) wartet ab wie der markt sich positioniert, die kunden reagieren und senkt dann vereinzelte modellpreise.
in summe ist das p/l verhältnis deutlich schlechter geworden in den letzten jahren bei canyon´- leider.....


----------



## fone (22. September 2016)

Ist halt kein Wohlfahrtsverein.

Aber wenn ich mein ehemaliges Nerve XC4 von 2004 (1500€) mit dem Nerve 6.0 2016 (glaub auch 1500€) vergleiche, kriegt man heute einen deutlich aufwendigeren, sehr durchdachten Rahmen mit funktionierenden Komponenten. Gewicht ist heute niedriger.

Auch das Neuron 7.0 für 1600€ klingt ok.

Ok, bei Cube kriegt man für 100€ mehr auch schon was auf dem Niveau vom 6.0 2017.

Ach, egal...


----------



## bartos0815 (22. September 2016)

fone schrieb:


> Ist halt kein Wohlfahrtsverein.
> 
> Aber wenn ich mein ehemaliges Nerve XC4 von 2004 (1500€) mit dem Nerve 6.0 2016 (glaub auch 1500€) vergleiche, kriegt man heute einen deutlich aufwendigeren, sehr durchdachten Rahmen mit funktionierenden Komponenten. Gewicht ist heute niedriger.
> 
> ...


und ein paar prozent sind bei cube schon auch noch drinnen....


----------



## fone (22. September 2016)

Ja, dann kommt man tatsächlich ungefähr aufs gleiche raus. Vor 10 Jahren war da noch ein größerer Unterschied. Cube ist billiger geworden.


----------



## bartos0815 (22. September 2016)

und das andre c teurer!


----------



## fone (22. September 2016)

nein.  

Damals war das billigste Fully von Canyon 1500€, heute 1400€.
von Cube irgendwas um 1800€, heute 1500€ 

edit: Stimmt gar nicht, ich glaub das AMS Comp 2004 hat auch 1500€ gekostet.


----------



## biky_miky (22. September 2016)

fone schrieb:


> nein.
> 
> Damals war das billigste Fully von Canyon 1500€, heute 1400€.
> von Cube irgendwas um 1800€, heute 1500€
> ...


hmm, ich hab 2013 mein Cube ams 120 für 1175€ vom Händler bekommen.


----------



## critdmg (22. September 2016)

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie ihr auf die sinkenden Preise kommt... Aber bei Cube sind die nicht gesunken, haben sich sogar etwas erhöht. Allerdings sind die verbauten Komponenten z.T. besser geworden, aber nur zum kleinen Teil. Im Allgemeinen kann man also nicht sagen, dass die Fahrräder bei Cube billiger geworden sind... Wenn ein XT Schaltwerk die 250€ Aufpreis Wert ist, dann ist es vllt gerechtfertigt, seh ich aber nicht so.

Irgendwie schweifen wir vom Thema ab


----------



## Rage_Hard (26. September 2016)

weiß jemand, ob die Urban-Commuter für 2017 endlich 28"-Laufräder bekommen oder bleibt es
doch wieder bei sinnlosen 27,5"  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slotcher (1. Oktober 2016)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Canyon Bikes früher günstiger waren, ist das Neuron 7.9 mit der Ausstattung doch preislich noch in Ordnung oder wie seht ihr das?


----------



## brandmeiser (7. Oktober 2016)

Warum gibt es eigentlich kein Grand Canyon 7.9 mehr?


----------



## Cubie (7. Oktober 2016)

brandmeiser schrieb:


> Warum gibt es eigentlich kein Grand Canyon 7.9 mehr?


Gute Frage, schon mal bei Canyon nachgefragt?


----------



## filiale (7. Oktober 2016)

Grand Canyon wird sich vermutlich auf die Alu Version reduzieren und Exceed ist der Nachfolger aus Carbon.


----------



## stanleydobson (8. Oktober 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Grand Canyon wird sich vermutlich auf die Alu Version reduzieren und Exceed ist der Nachfolger aus Carbon.


Aha danke, dann ist das wohl die antwort auf meine frage die mir in den threads keiner beantworten kann

Mich würden nämlich die unterschiede zwischen grand canyon und exceed und deren einsatzgebiete interessieren, ds ich auf hardtail umsteigen möchte


----------



## Hinouf (8. Oktober 2016)

Wo soll da groß ein Unterschied sei. Beides race hardtails. Ein Normalbiker merkt da nicht viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (8. Oktober 2016)

Ja genau darum gehts mir ja. Dieses Jahr gabs ja scheinbar auch carbon GCs, wo war da der unterschied zu den Exceeds?


----------



## Hinouf (8. Oktober 2016)

Exceed --> Ein paar hundert Gramm leichter, reach etwas länger. Für mich kein Unterschied.


----------



## stanleydobson (8. Oktober 2016)

Hmm ok
Muss ich wohl mal nach koblenz wenns die neuen modelle gibt, brauch waszum gas geben bzw touren, habs absr lieber etwas kompakter


----------



## Frodijak (8. Oktober 2016)

…


----------



## Daniel_NRW (9. Oktober 2016)

Ich war / bin an einem Fitness Rad interessiert. Das 2016er Modell Roadlite 5.0 hatte im großen und ganzen die Ausstattung des 2017er Roadlite 6.0. Und dieses kostet 200€ mehr... schade!


----------



## Fabigelb (9. Oktober 2016)

Ist ja noch harmlos, auf manche Bikes gab es Preiserhöhungen von über 600 Euro und es gab nur eine minimale Änderung der Komponenten (kein Upgrade).

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (9. Oktober 2016)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Ja genau darum gehts mir ja. Dieses Jahr gabs ja scheinbar auch carbon GCs, wo war da der unterschied zu den Exceeds?



Exceed Rahmen ist leichter, der Reach 1-2cm länger, somit sportlicher und mehr Race als das GC.
Unterschied zwischen GC Alu und Exceed Carbon merkt man im Flex und somit im Komfort. Natürlich auch im Gewicht des Rades.


----------



## Fabigelb (10. Oktober 2016)

Weiß jemand wann die neuen Strive Modelle erscheinen sollen?!
Ich meine die meisten anderen sind ja jetzt vorgestellt, wenn ich mich nicht irre war das mit dem Sender doch das selbe.
Könnte es also sein, dass wir möglicher weise ein neues Strive bekommen? 
Halte ich zwar für unwahrscheinlich aber warum sonst diese Zurrückhaltung?


----------



## Catweazle81 (10. Oktober 2016)

Ende Oktober, Anfang November


----------



## denis0082 (10. Oktober 2016)

Soweit ich weiß, wurde das letzte Strive von 2011-2014 angeboten. Ich vermute diesen 4 Jahre Lebenszyklus (+/-1 Jahr) kannst du auch vom aktuellen Strive erwarten. Also vor 2018 würde ich nicht mit einem neuen Strive rechnen.

Moderate Geometrieanpassungen wie vom 2014 aufs 2015 Spectral sind bei Alu-Bikes zwar auch innerhalb des Lebenszyklus drin, aber bei Carbon muss immer die teure Mold gegossen werden. Daher unwahrscheinlich, vermute ich mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartos0815 (10. Oktober 2016)

strive kommt sicher nicht neu. die werden halt noch genug 16er auf lager haben und warten bis sich diese abverkauft haben bis sie die neuen raushauen...


----------



## Impact (11. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe mich heute angefangen zu informieren wie es mit der Lieferzeit für das ausverkaufte Sender CF 9.0 in Blau und XL ausschaut.
Hier wurde mir gesagt das ausverkauft nicht bedeutet dass das Lager irgendwann wieder nachgefüllt wird.
Nach meiner Frage für den Termin der Neuerscheinung gabs nur Achselzucken.
Als ich meinte zu hoffen das es nur an kleinen Details Optimierungen für 2017 gibt, da es ansonsten von den Komponenten nahezu ideal bestückt, und der Rahmen sehr gut ist - bekam ich folgenden link: https://www.canyon.com/specials/bikes2017/

Wenn man sich dort das Sender CF 9.0 anschaut und vergleicht scheint es Gott sei Dank so zu sein das sie die Bestückung übernehmen.
Auch wird es weiterhin das Abyss Blue geben. Gott sei Dank springen die nicht auf den Carbon LRS Zug auf.
Hoffe allerdings das sie nicht die KeFü entfernen, dem Bock allerdings bitte einen 800mm Lenker ohne immensen rise wie von Easton, idealerweise in Carbon und endlich mal ein anständiges Bremssystem verpassen. 
Denn die Guide RSC ist ja lächerlich. Ne Hope Tech V4, eine Magura MT7.... das wär mal was.

Bei dem link ist mir einzig aufgefallen das die Grafik der Farbe Stealth ein wenig von dem abweicht, was man derzeit beim selben Stealth in deren Produkt Portfolio angezeigt bekommt.

Wüsste jetzt nich was am Rahmen in Sinne der Evolution von Canyon noch besser gemacht werden sollte? Einzig sollte bitte mal überlegt werden
den äußerst flexiblen HR mud fender, anstatt mit den zwei kleinen Schrauben, irgendwie haltbar Bomben-fest an der Brücke zu befestigen.


----------



## dirk.68 (11. Oktober 2016)

Wird es 2017 ein Grand Canyon als Carbonversion geben? So wie es aussieht nur noch Exceed in Carbon und die GC nur noch Alu? Gibt es Unterschiede zwischen den 2016 er GC Carbon Rahmen und den aktuellen Exceed Modellen?


----------



## filiale (11. Oktober 2016)

dirk.68 schrieb:


> Wird es 2017 ein Grand Canyon als Carbonversion geben?



nein



dirk.68 schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht nur noch Exceed in Carbon und die GC nur noch Alu?



ja




dirk.68 schrieb:


> Gibt es Unterschiede zwischen den 2016 er GC Carbon Rahmen und den aktuellen Exceed Modellen?



ja, siehe Exceed thread, die letzten 2-3 Seiten


----------



## 3Fahrradfahrer (15. Oktober 2016)

Juten Tach allerseits,

ich bin ein alter neuer user (hab meinen alten Nutzernamen und PW vergessen). Ich würde euch um eure Meinung bitten.

Habe mir das Canyon Nerve AL 9.0 im Sale bestellt. 2299 Euro (500 Euro Rabatt) bei kompletter XT Ausstattung und 12.3kg für ein Fully waren schon unheimlich verlockend. Umso enttäuschter war ich, als die Bestellung wieder storniert wurde. Nun gut, aktzeptiert und einen Blick auf die aktuellen Neuron Modele geworfen (Neuron AL 9.0 oben, Nerve AL 9.0 mitte, Neuron AL 9.0 SL unten):

*Neuron AL 9.0 2017*
• Dämpfer Fox Performance Float DPS LV
• Gabel Fox Performance 34 Float
• Steuersatz Acros | Canyon
• Schaltwerk Shimano Deore XT Shadow Plus, 11s
• Schaltauge Schaltauge Nr. 27
• Umwerfer Shimano Deore XT, 11s
• Schaltgriffe Shimano SLX, 11s  
• Bremsen Shimano SLX  
• Zahnkranz Shimano SLX, 11s
• Laufräder DT Swiss M 1700 Spline
• Reifen Continental Mountain King II, 2,2"
• Kurbel Shimano Deore XT, 11s
• Kettenblätter 26 | 36
• Kette Shimano CN-HG700-11
• Innenlager Shimano Pressfit
• Vorbau Iridium \ 3 - 5 \
• Lenker Iridium \ 3 - 5 \ Riserbar
• Griffe Ergon GA30  •   Sattel Iridium \ 3 - 5 \
• Sattelstütze RockShox Reverb Stealth B1
• Gewicht 13,0 kg  
• Regulärer Preis: 2599 Euro

*Nerve AL 9.0 2016*
• Dämpfer Fox Performance Float DPS
• Gabel Fox Performance 34 Float 27,5 120 Fit 15QR 1,5T
• Steuersatz Acros | Canyon
• Schaltwerk Shimano Deore XT Shadow Plus, 11s
• Schaltauge Schaltauge Nr. 27
• Umwerfer Shimano Deore XT, 11s
• Schaltgriffe Shimano Deore XT, 11s  
• Bremsen Shimano Deore XT  
• Zahnkranz Shimano Deore XT, 11s  
• Laufräder DT Swiss XM 1501 Spline ONE
• Reifen Continental Mountain King II, 2,2"
• Kurbel Shimano Deore XT, 11s  •   Kettenblätter 22 | 30 | 40
• Kette Shimano CN-HG701
• Innenlager Shimano Pressfit
• Vorbau Canyon V14
• Lenker Canyon H14 Rise AL
• Griffe Ergon GA1 EVO
• Sattel Fizik Tundra 2 MG
• Sattelstütze RockShox Reverb Stealth
• Gewicht 12,3 kg  
• Regulärer Preis 2799 Euro (Rabattiert 2299 Euro)
*
Neuron AL 9.0 SL 2017*
• Dämpfer Fox FACTORY KASHIMA Float DPS LV
• Gabel Fox Factory 34 Float
• Steuersatz Acros | Canyon
• Schaltwerk Shimano Deore XT Shadow Plus, 11s
• Schaltauge Schaltauge Nr. 27
• Umwerfer Shimano Deore XT, 11s
• Schaltgriffe Shimano Deore XT, 11s  
• Bremsen Shimano Deore XT  
• Zahnkranz Shimano Deore XT, 11s 
• Laufräder DT Swiss XM 1501 Spline One
• Reifen Continental Mountain King II, 2,2"
• Kurbel Shimano Deore XT, 11s
• Kettenblätter 26 | 36
• Kette Shimano CN-HG900-11
• Innenlager Shimano Pressfit
• Vorbau Canyon V14
• Lenker Canyon H23 Rise CF
• Griffe Ergon GA30
• Sattel Iridium \ 3 - 5 \
• Sattelstütze RockShox Reverb Stealth B1
• Gewicht 12,3 kg  
• Regulärer Preis: 3299 Euro


Liege ich mit meiner Vermutung richtig, dass das Nerve AL 9.0 2016 das jetzige Neuron AL 9.0 SL 2017 ist?

Sprich ich muss - weil die Bestellung storniert wurde - 1000 Euro mehr in die Hand nehmen um die gleiche Leistung zu erhalten? Ich möchte nur verstehen wie der RIESIGE Preisunterschied zustande kommt. Vllt übersehe ich wesentliche Bauteile, die den Mehrpreis rechtfertigen. Wenn ich mir meiner Vermutung richtig liege, würde ich mich schwer tun mir ein Neuron zu kaufen. Andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter.

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## thxelf38 (15. Oktober 2016)

Gibts schon Neuigkeiten bezglich Dude?


----------



## Fabigelb (15. Oktober 2016)

3Fahrradfahrer schrieb:


> Juten Tach allerseits,
> 
> ich bin ein alter neuer user (hab meinen alten Nutzernamen und PW vergessen). Ich würde euch um eure Meinung bitten.
> 
> ...


 
In diesem Fall würde ich auf jeden Fall zu einem anderen Anbieter wechseln (Rose, Radon, ect).
Der einzige Punkt der für mich noch für Canyon spricht, ist der Shapeshifter am Strive, ansonsten finde ich die jäliche Preisseigerung nicht mehr gerechtfertigt.


----------



## TobiTheDuck (15. Oktober 2016)

Das 2017er Nerve AL 9.0 SL hat halt Factory Gabel und Dämpfer, statt "nur" Performance. Sonst seh ich auch keine Unterschiede. Wäre mir persönlich aber auch keine 1.000€ Aufpreis wert. Vielleicht wieder auf Rabatt-Aktionen warten...

Das normale 9.0 ist zwar günstiger geworden, erkauft sich das aber mit einfacheren Laufrädern (oder?) und ein paar SLX-Teilen statt XT, was ich jetzt nicht sooo schlimm finde. Aber 700gr. Mehrgewicht (!)...ich ab mir ein Spectral AL 6.0 gekauft und das wiegt (gewogene) 13,18kg, also nur 180gr. mehr als das ´17er Neuron 9.0.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (15. Oktober 2016)

3Fahrradfahrer schrieb:


> Juten Tach allerseits,
> 
> ich bin ein alter neuer user (hab meinen alten Nutzernamen und PW vergessen). Ich würde euch um eure Meinung bitten.
> 
> ...



Lass es. 1000 € Mehrpreis für einen neuen Namen und ein Kettenblatt weniger?  Ich dachte eigentlich, der Kurs Euro zu Dollar, der letztes Jahr für die saftigen Preisaufschläge herhalten musste, hätte sich eingepegelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## critdmg (15. Oktober 2016)

Würde ich auch nicht machen. Für den Preis gibt es wirklich gute andere Hersteller. Grad bei Radon reingeschaut, deren Top Touren Fully "Skeen 120 10.0" gibts grad in allen Größen für 2.5€ im Sale, der sieht dann doch attraktiver aus. Das Skeen 9.0 ist dann schon in deinem Rabatt-Budget. Aber ist die Entscheidung jenes - für einige ist auch der "Canyon"-Schriftzug an Rahmen 500€ Wert ^^


----------



## denis0082 (15. Oktober 2016)

Bei Radon gibt es momentan das Slide 160 8.0 für 2,6 k€. Ein Carbon All Mountain mit viel Federweg für das Geld ist schon super.


----------



## mettbert (21. Oktober 2016)

Musste gerade auf der Website feststellen, dass es kein Torque mehr gibt nächstes Jahr, wie hier bereits spekuliert wurde. Schade, ich geh mal in den Keller mein Torque streicheln


----------



## TraceS54 (26. Oktober 2016)

Da ich gerade erst ein Spectral AL8.0 (2016 - Abverkauf 2800€) und ein Neuron AL9.9 (2017 - UVP 3000€) gekauft habe, kurz zu meiner Sicht der Dinge.

Beim Spectral war klar, dass für 2017 nicht viel Neues zu erwarten ist.
Von der überarbeiteten RockShoxReverb und dem neuen E16 Tune der Fox Elemente mal abgesehen, ist nichts dabei was aus unserer Sicht mehrwertstiftend ist.
Beides allerdings Dinge die nice to have sind, für den zu erwartenden Aufpreis von gut 400€, kann ich die Federelemente beim nächstem Service allerdings auch locker auf E16 Tune umbauen lassen - wenn Bedarf besteht -, zumal das Bike für meine Freundin (65kg ff) ist und sie davon spürbar profitieren könnte.

Neuron AL9.9
Ich fand den Aufpreis zum hier als Vergleich heran gezogenen AL9.0 2016 UVP2800 als vertretbar bzw. das komplette Paket sehr fair.
- Fox Performance Elite ist bis auf die goldene Kashima Beachichtung gleich mit der Factory, spart aber rund 200-300€ (Mehrpreis der ca. für die FactoryTeile zumeist verlangt wird)
- RockShoxReverb B1
- DT Swiss XM1501 mit 25mm statt 22,5 und Boost = stabiler (wichtig für mich 95kg ff und 29")
- Euro <-> Dollar wirkt sich aus und setzt allen Anbietern zu

Ich vergleiche hier rein nur die Ausstattung bzw. das Gesamtpaket. Die Nr. auf dem Rahmen - ob da nun 8.0 oder 9.0 steht - ist vollkommen unerheblich. Parts per Euro zählt, bei solchen Gegenüberstellungen.
Ein 2016er Bike im CanyonAbverkauf ist her natürlich kaum zu schlagen.
Ich kapiere auch nicht ganz, warum man dann als Vergleich ein Bike mit anderer Geo bzw. deutlich mehr Federweg heran zieht und es als "besser" hinstellt. Wenn dann sollte man schon bei Gleichem bleiben. -> Canyon Nerve vs. Neuron z.B.

Btw. Lieferung des Spectral innerhalb von 2Wochen und das danach bestellte Neuron war in 4Tagen da.

Spectral in M - w173cm - SL 85cm
Neuron in L - m183cm -SL83,5cm

Btw. habe ich schon erwähnt, dass beide Bikes unsere Erwartungen deutlich übertroffen und uns beim ersten Test auf den Tiroler Haustrails (S1-S3) sehr viel Freude gemacht haben?


----------



## _Tim98 (2. November 2016)

https://www.canyon.com/mtb/strive/

Die neuen Strives sind da!


----------



## heistob (2. November 2016)

Die neuen Spectrals sind auch online. Die haben ja nen A.... offen. Find ich für die ausstattung unmöglich. man Verbaut am 6. eine Komplette xt 11-fach Schaltung und dann nur ne Deore-Bremse? und das alles für 2400, da bin ich ja froh noch das alte 6.0 im Sale bekommen zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 19Timco09 (2. November 2016)

_Tim98 schrieb:


> https://www.canyon.com/mtb/strive/
> 
> Die neuen Strives sind da!



Äh, ich bin gerade nicht wirklich unglücklich, dass ich vor 2 Wochen beim AL 7 zugeschlagen habe.


----------



## Fabigelb (2. November 2016)

Ja, die Strives sind zum Glück nicht wirklich teuer geworden... 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## aibeekey (2. November 2016)

Ist das ein Fehler auf der Homepage oder gibt es die Race Versionen jetzt tatsächlich in Größe XS und XL? (sonst doch nur S M L ?) Zumindest über letzteres werden sich aber wohl einige freuen, 487mm Reach, 500mm Sitzrohr. Nur den Stack find ich krass, aber ich bin ja auch nur 1,80m und kann das schwer einschätzen


----------



## filiale (2. November 2016)

die specis sind erwartungsgemäß teurer und schlechter ausgestattet.aber das hat jeder vorher gewußt daß dies so kommen würde.daher keine überraschung.


----------



## MoPe. (2. November 2016)

Es gibt, was die Geometrie angeht, keinen Unterschied mehr zwischen Race und eben dem "Nicht-Race". XS schaut aus wie Regular S und S wie Race S was die Zahlen betrifft. Macht auch insofern Sinn, als dass die Namensgebung dann an das LUX angepasst wäre: Race= 1fach Antrieb

Edit: Neue M und L entsprechen den alten Race M,L


----------



## Zaskar HH (2. November 2016)

Ich habe zwei Nerves gehabt, ein 26 und ein 29 Zoll, beide um die 2.000 Euro und war sehr zufrieden. Wollte auf ein Spectral wechseln, da sich da aber außer am Preis nichts wirklich geändert hat und der Preis für das Produkt übertrieben wirkt, werde ich die Marke wohl wechseln. Hatte auch mal mit einem Strive geliebäugelt aber auch da ist einfach nur der Preis durch (meine) finanzielle Decke gegangen. Ich such was neues. Schade Canyon. Bin gerade in Kalifornien, hier sieht man schon erste Canyon Rodbikes (noch nicht offiziell verkauft) und die sind richtig heiß auf Canyon. Direktverkauf kennen die hier nicht und im Vergkeich zu Speiseeis, Trek und den anderen großen und vor allem Santa Cruz und Yeti, wird Canyon hier ein Preisbrecher sein.


----------



## Cubie (2. November 2016)

Hmmm,
in der Beschreibung steht bei den Reifen auch nur noch 2,2 Mountainking,  obwohl auf den Bildern ganz klar 2,4 zu erkennen ist...

2016 gabs auf jeden Fall durchgängig 2,4 Reifen


----------



## zzyzxx (2. November 2016)

Schade. Die 2017er Räder vom Strive und Spectral gefallen mir nicht. Alleine von den Farben schon fast langweilig.

Was macht Canyon jetzt wohl mit dem Überhang an noch verbleibenden 2016er Rädern? Gefühlt waren doch einige Größen auf Lager.


----------



## critdmg (3. November 2016)

Cubie schrieb:


> Hmmm,
> in der Beschreibung steht bei den Reifen auch nur noch 2,2 Mountainking,  obwohl auf den Bildern ganz klar 2,4 zu erkennen ist...
> 
> 2016 gabs auf jeden Fall durchgängig 2,4 Reifen


wird wohl auch jetzt so sein. ist ja nicht das erste mal, dass in der artikelbeschreibung falsche informationen stehen. beim spectral ist es üblich, dass dort "center lock" statt tatsächlichen 6-bolt bei den bremsscheiben steht und ein RT3-dämpfer statt RT. waren noch paar sachen mehr... also nichts neues


----------



## heistob (3. November 2016)

critdmg schrieb:


> wird wohl auch jetzt so sein. ist ja nicht das erste mal, dass in der artikelbeschreibung falsche informationen stehen. beim spectral ist es üblich, dass dort "center lock" statt tatsächlichen 6-bolt bei den bremsscheiben steht und ein RT3-dämpfer statt RT. waren noch paar sachen mehr... bei dem neuen 7.0 EX ist ein RCT3 Plus dämpfer angegeben, auf dem bild sieht man aber einen RT3... also nichts neues



Ist doch bei Canyon so üblich. Also mein Spectral  aus 2016kam mit Center lock Scheiben und neuer Reverb aus 2017. Draüber war ich ganz froh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsracer (3. November 2016)

Woran erkennt man denn die neue Reverb. Hab mein Spectral Cf9 sl jetzt vor 1ner Woche bekommen. Mit Centerlock Scheiben welche aber hinten viel Spiel in der Verzahnung mit der Nabe haben wodurch sich das Biker bestimmt 1-2 cm bei fest gezogener Bremse hin und her bewegen lässt

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## crossy-pietro (3. November 2016)

rsracer schrieb:


> Woran erkennt man denn die neue Reverb. Hab mein Spectral Cf9 sl jetzt vor 1ner Woche bekommen. Mit Centerlock Scheiben welche aber hinten viel Spiel in der Verzahnung mit der Nabe haben wodurch sich das Biker bestimmt 1-2 cm bei fest gezogener Bremse hin und her bewegen lässt
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk



1. Goldener Schriftzug, oben auf'm "Standrohr".
2. Gar nich' gut... HR ausbauen und checken oder reklamieren.


----------



## filiale (3. November 2016)

Ein bißchen Spiel ist normal, auch daß man das Rad 1cm hin und her schieben kann. Die Beläge im Sattel haben auch noch etwas Spiel, das alles zusammen ergibt dann...


----------



## rsracer (3. November 2016)

Ich hab an weissen Schriftzug. Ist da original nicht ein Entlüftungsset auch dabei für die Sattekstütze? Hr hatte ich schon draußen und dabei gleich die Centerlock Verschraubung festgenommen war auch locker aber des Spiel mit der Verzahnung is wohl normal da gibt's halt Toleranzen. Mit einer anderen Bremsscheibe kanns vielleicht besser sein aber normal passiert da nix

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## critdmg (3. November 2016)

Der Entlüftungskit wurde bis einschl. 2015 beigelegt, seitdem nicht mehr. Ich habe auch die Stütze aus dem Jahr 2016, auch kein Entlüftungskit.


----------



## frischensbub (3. November 2016)

Hat wer Infos ob es wieder ein 29er Spectral oder sowas in die Richtung für 2017 geben wird?


----------



## Nordender (3. November 2016)

Das 29er Spectral wird es (leider) nicht mehr geben.


----------



## frischensbub (3. November 2016)

Sehr sehr Schade, da hat Canyon dann kein potenteres 29er mehr


----------



## filiale (3. November 2016)

frischensbub schrieb:


> Sehr sehr Schade, da hat Canyon dann kein potenteres 29er mehr



Falsch, die Neuron sind jetzt die neuen 29" Spectral, denn die Neuron gibt es mit 32 und 34er Gabel und entsprechend schmalen oder breiten Reifen / Felgen.

Der Abstand zwischen Nerve zu Spectral zu Strive war denen wohl ein jeweils zu geringer Sprung. Jetzt haben die schnellen bergabfahrer alle 27,5" (Spectral und Strive) und die schnellen bergauffahrer 29" (Neuron). Dennoch kann man beides für beides nutzen. So macht das durchaus Sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All_mtn (3. November 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Falsch, die Neuron sind jetzt die neuen 29" Spectral, denn die Neuron gibt es mit 32 und 34er Gabel und entsprechend schmalen oder breiten Reifen / Felgen.
> 
> Der Abstand zwischen Nerve zu Spectral zu Strive war denen wohl ein jeweils zu geringer Sprung. Jetzt haben die schnellen bergabfahrer alle 27,5" (Spectral und Strive) und die schnellen bergauffahrer 29" (Neuron). Dennoch kann man beides für beides nutzen. So macht das durchaus Sinn.


Wobei die Geometrie eher gemäßigt ist, als 29er Spectral Ersatz würde ich das so nicht setzen.
Der Lenkwinkel ist recht steil, eher ein Tourenfully.


----------



## frischensbub (3. November 2016)

Eben, ein gescheites 29er mit Abfahrtsgenen fehlt im Lineup


----------



## crossy-pietro (4. November 2016)

Ja. Hoffe, dass mein Specki 7.9 noch bisi hält - will mir eig. kein Jeffsy holen...
Aber auch richtig: die Übergänge 29er-Nerve <-> 29er-Specki waren nicht klar genug - hatte mich auch erst schwer getan.


----------



## All_mtn (4. November 2016)

Auch wenn es Interessenten für 29er Trail / Enduro Bikes gibt werden die meisten eine Vorliebe für kleiner Laufräder haben, sprich 650B.
Zumindest geht es mir so und ca. 98% der Biker in meinem Umfeld.
Bin letztens noch ein 29er mit 140mm gefahren, ja war okay aber trotzdem war mir mein Spectral mit 27,5 lieber, dynamischer, agiler verspielter, spritziger.

By the way finde ich die 2017er Modelle eigentlich alle ganz gelungen auch wenn mir Vertical Green garnicht gefällt.


----------



## mssc (4. November 2016)

Als das 29er Spectral aktuell war, waren die Grenzen schon etwas klarer, da war das Nerve der 110mm Tourer und das Spectral ein 130/140mm "Trailbike/AM-Tourer". 
Das Nerve kam im entsprechenden Gelände einfach früher an die Grenzen, zumindest hab ich das öfters bei Ausfahrten mit einem Freund beobachtet. Er mit 110er Nerve, ich mit 130/140mm Spectral, da war schon ein spürbarer Unterschied, mittlerweile mit den 34er Gabeln und etwas mehr Federweg sicher nicht mehr so deutlich. 
Canyon hätte halt auch das Spectral dementsprechend anpassen müssen, dann hätten sie einen Konkurrenten zu Jeffsy & Co.


----------



## filiale (4. November 2016)

hätte man das spectral auch angepaßt dann wäre es wieder zu nahe ans strive gekommen, egal wie rum, canyon hat entschieden das man bergab mit 27,5" besser zurecht kommt als mit 29" und das kann ich verstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben14 (4. November 2016)

Mensch wie lange geht das noch bis die 2017'er Exceed's online gehen??   
So langsam könnten sie's doch machen. Oder müssen zuerst alles 2016 Modelle rausgehauen werden?


----------



## filiale (4. November 2016)

Ich vermute daß die erst warten bis der Abverkauf so gut wie durch ist, war auch bei den anderen Bikes so...


----------



## Terencehill82 (4. November 2016)

Hab mir das 2017er Spectral CF 8.0 Ex in "green" mal bestellt.Ist ab Lager verfügbar.Bin mal gespannt


----------



## Machiavelo (4. November 2016)

ben14 schrieb:


> Mensch wie lange geht das noch bis die 2017'er Exceed's online gehen??
> So langsam könnten sie's doch machen. Oder müssen zuerst alles 2016 Modelle rausgehauen werden?


So lautet gestern die Antwort auf meine Frage an Canyon: Hi Michael, dazu gibt es noch keinerlei Infos. Die Exceed Modelle werden aller Voraussicht nach in den nächsten Wochen auf die Homepage gelangen. Dann erfährst Du mehr .


----------



## filiale (4. November 2016)

weil die hoffen die 2016er bis dahin verkauft zu haben.


----------



## schnitzel_de (4. November 2016)

Machiavelo schrieb:


> ...Exceed Modelle werden aller Voraussicht nach in den nächsten Wochen auf die Homepage gelangen...


evtl. bekommt der Rahmen ja noch ein Update und fährt dann auf Boost... ;-)


----------



## el martn (4. November 2016)

schnitzel_de schrieb:


> evtl. bekommt der Rahmen ja noch ein Update und  fährt dann auf Boost... ;-)



Wofür? Braucht doch kein Mensch!


----------



## schnitzel_de (4. November 2016)

el martn schrieb:


> Wofür? Braucht doch kein Mensch!


eigentlich hast du ja Recht...aber in drei / vier Jaren wird es keine 29er mehr ohne Boost geben...und dann würde es mich ankotzen, wenn ich mir nen guten Laufradasatz ohne Boost gekauft hätte...


----------



## el martn (4. November 2016)

schnitzel_de schrieb:


> eigentlich hast du ja Recht...aber in drei / vier Jaren wird es keine 29er mehr ohne Boost geben...und dann würde es mich ankotzen, wenn ich mir nen guten Laufradasatz ohne Boost gekauft hätte...



Vermutlich wirst Du Recht haben. Leider.
Lassen wir uns überraschen, was uns noch alles (sinnloses) angedreht wird....


----------



## Machiavelo (5. November 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> weil die hoffen die 2016er bis dahin verkauft zu haben.


Wahrscheinlich, aber das meiste ist ausverkauft, ansonsten nur noch XS und XL Größen vorhanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (5. November 2016)

Machiavelo schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich, aber das meiste ist ausverkauft, ansonsten nur noch XS und XL Größen vorhanden.


und genau darin liegt das problem.die aussergewöhnlichen größen werden eher selten verkauft...somit dauert der abverkauf entsprechend lange.


----------



## Machiavelo (5. November 2016)

Alle Mitbewerber haben mittlerweile die Katze aus dem Sack gelassen, nur Canyon nicht. Diese ganzen Nebengeräusche bei dieser Firma halten mich immer mehr davon ab, dass das nächste Rad aus Koblenz kommt, auch wenn die Teile mir schon ganz gut gefallen. Irgendwann kommt der Zeitpunkt, dann müssen sie raus damit, auch wenn bis dahin kein XS Rad mehr verkauft wird. Die könnten doch schon seit geraumer Zeit Bestellungen reinbekommen und die alten immer noch reduziert anbieten. Verstehe dieses Gebahren nicht, vielleicht kann mich mal jemand erleuchten. Schon um kalkulieren zu können, wieviel Räder produziert werden müssen, um sie verspätet auszuliefern;-)


----------



## All_mtn (5. November 2016)

Auf welche Katze wartest du denn, es wurde doch alles vorgestellt ?!
Bei anderen Herstellern ist es auch nicht anders, nur weil deren 2017er Modelle bereits auf der Homepage zu sehen sind, bedeutet dies bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen nicht dass diese auch schon lieferbar sind. 
Viele der neuen Bikes kommen erst im Frühjahr. Aktuell ist halt eine Phase wo die alten Modelle im Ausverkauf sind und nach und nach die neuen rein kommen, also alles ganz normal !


----------



## Machiavelo (5. November 2016)

Das ist mir doch klar. Ausstattung, Lackierungen und Preise kann ich bei allen anderen einsehen. Darum gehts doch. Wenn mir kein Canyon Exceed zusagt, könnte ich aber schon bei einem Anderen bestellt haben, um frühst möglich im nächsten Jahr mein Rad zu bekommen. Mein Ghost Händler nennt mir ne Deadline, danach kann er nichts garantieren. Auch wenn hier was anderes steht bin ich kein Newbi hier, bin schon seit 2003 hier angemeldet und aus einen nicht ersichtlichem Grund nicht mehr registriert gewesen und musste mich neu anmelden.


----------



## powjoke (5. November 2016)

Du machst jetzt Canyon für deine Salamitaktik verantwortlich?


----------



## Machiavelo (5. November 2016)

Was hat mein sachliches Denken mit Salamitaktik zu tun, die meisten anderen Modelle sind doch auch schon bei canyon gelistet,
nur das 17er Exceed nicht. Bin doch nicht der Einzige, der bald eine Kaufentscheidung fällen möchte.


----------



## powjoke (5. November 2016)

Canyon ist halt auch nur ein wirtschaftlich denkendes Unternehmen... Ist doch völlig normaler das sie erstmal die Lagerbestände abverkaufen möchten. Entweder du nimmst das so hin oder bestellst halt woanders, versteh das Problem nicht. Außerdem sind ja auch einige Modelle bereits ab Lager verfügbar...


----------



## Machiavelo (5. November 2016)

Ich habe kein Problem damit. Welches 17er Exceed ist verfügbar? Und lest doch bitte meinen Text sachlich und interpretiert nicht und lest zwischen den Zeilen. Danke!


----------



## filiale (5. November 2016)

Irgendwo im Exceed thread gab es einen link zu den 2017 Exceed Modellen (ohne Preis und nur mit grober Ausstattung), aber zumindest mal eine Richtung die man erkennen konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powjoke (5. November 2016)

https://www.canyon.com/specials/bikes2017/


----------



## Machiavelo (5. November 2016)

Danke, kenn ich.


----------



## powjoke (5. November 2016)

Ja dann hast ja bis auf den Preis eh schon alle Infos... Und der hat sich ja nicht wirklich stark geändert


----------



## Machiavelo (5. November 2016)

Dann schau mal in deine Glaskugel und sage mir was das SL mit DI2 kostet, wie die Lackierung ist und was es wiegt. Ist die Blattfederstütze verbaut?


----------



## xas (5. November 2016)

Das CF SL DI2 hat die Canyon S29 Sattelstütze (also nicht die Blattfederstütze) und die Lackierung ist ganz gut auf Bildern von der Eurobike zu sehen - diese ist ähnlich der des 2016er CF SLX WMN 8.9. Den Preis vermute ich bei ca 3.599 Euro, Gewicht um die 10,0 Kg. Einen Anhaltspunkt geben die Radon Jealous Modelle, wobei Radon tendenziell günstiger als Canyon ist. Die Einstiegspreise für die CF SLX Modelle vermute ich bei über 4.000 Euro.

Ist zwar etwas schwierig zu entziffern, aber auf diesem Bild gibt es noch mehr Specs zu den 2017er Exceeds:
http://www.mtb-mag.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/Screen-Shot-2016-08-31-at-13.20.09-750x364.jpg


----------



## powjoke (5. November 2016)

Die Specs, sowie auch Farben kann man doch dem Link entnehmen den ich gepostet habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xas (5. November 2016)

Richtig, aber man sieht zusätzlich, welche Kurbel und Sattelstütze verbaut wird (und ob Canyon da z.B. gespart hat).


----------



## filiale (5. November 2016)

Niemals wird das 6.9 als Einstieg ca. 4000 Euro kosten. Nicht wenn eine Reba, Crossride und SLX verbaut sind. Ich denke das wird eher bei 2000 liegen. Das alte Einstiegs GC CF lag bei 1500 bei gleicher Ausstattung. Somit sind mit Preiserhöhung und besserem Rahmen die 2000 realistisch.


----------



## xas (5. November 2016)

Ich meine auch das SLX (Einstiegsmodell: 8.9 Pro Race), nicht das SL. Das SL (Einstiegsmodell: 6.9) sehe ich auch irgendwo bei 2.000 Euro.


----------



## ben14 (10. November 2016)

Impact schrieb:


> Ich habe mich heute angefangen zu informieren wie es mit der Lieferzeit für das ausverkaufte Sender CF 9.0 in Blau und XL ausschaut.
> Hier wurde mir gesagt das ausverkauft nicht bedeutet dass das Lager irgendwann wieder nachgefüllt wird.
> Nach meiner Frage für den Termin der Neuerscheinung gabs nur Achselzucken.
> Als ich meinte zu hoffen das es nur an kleinen Details Optimierungen für 2017 gibt, da es ansonsten von den Komponenten nahezu ideal bestückt, und der Rahmen sehr gut ist - bekam ich folgenden link: https://www.canyon.com/specials/bikes2017/



Bei den Exceed's 2017 gibt's keine Auswahl mehr, man sieht nur das SLX 9.9 LTD.
Womöglich stehen die neuen Modelle kurz vor der Bekanntgabe? Oder es gibt noch ein paar Änderungen im Aufbau.


----------



## All_mtn (10. November 2016)

Es sind noch alle Exceed Modelle ersichtlich.


----------



## filiale (10. November 2016)

er redet nicht von canyon homepage sondern von der 2017 info.siehe sein link.


----------



## nosek2012 (10. November 2016)

Wie findet ihr den neuen Strive Al 6.0 2017 ?
Ich möchte bald vom Hardtail auf Enduro umsteigen, weil mir das Runterfahren ein breites Grinsen verleiht. Trotzdem will ich so gut es geht mit dem Bike auch hoch kommen. Deshalb finde ich, dass Strive das Richtige für mich wäre. Nichtsdestotrotz würde ich gern eure Meinung zu dem Bike hören.


https://www.canyon.com/mtb/strive/2017/strive-al-6-0.html


RAHMEN CANYON STRIVE AL
DÄMPFER FOX PERFORMANCE FLOAT X EVOL
GABEL FOX PERFORMANCE 36 FLOAT CTD
STEUERSATZ ACROS | CANYON
SCHALTWERK SHIMANO DEORE XT SHADOW PLUS, 11S
SCHALTAUGE SCHALTAUGE NR. 27
UMWERFER SHIMANO DEORE XT, 11S
KETTENFÜHRUNG CANYON CHAIN GUIDE
SCHALTGRIFFE SHIMANO DEORE XT, 11S
BREMSEN SHIMANO DEORE XT
ZAHNKRANZ SHIMANO DEORE XT, 11S
LAUFRÄDER DT SWISS M 1650 SPLINE
REIFEN MAXXIS MINION DHR II 2.4
KURBEL SHIMANO DEORE XT, 11S
KETTENBLÄTTER 24 | 34
KETTE SHIMANO CN-HG600-11
INNENLAGER SHIMANO BSA
VORBAU CANYON V12
LENKER CANYON H14 RISE AL
GRIFFE ERGON GE10 SLIM
SATTEL SDG CIRCUIT MTN
SATTELSTÜTZE ROCKSHOX REVERB STEALTH B1
SATTELKLEMME CANYON RACE CLAMP
PEDALE AUSLIEFERUNG OHNE

RAHMENHÖHEN XS, S, M, L, XL
FARBE ELECTRIC BLUE | JET GREY
GEWICHT 14,6 KG


----------



## filiale (10. November 2016)

Was möchtest Du denn hören ? Ob es gut ist ? Kommt auf Dein Fahrprofil an. Ob Du Shimano magst usw.


----------



## denis0082 (10. November 2016)

Du machst damit auf jeden Fall nichts falsch. Es sollte natürlich klar sein, dass ein Rad wie das Strive erst auf angelegten Strecken à la Saalbach X-Line usw. seine Stärken voll ausspielt, da man schon ziemliches Gefälle und Geschwindigkeiten benötigt um es auszureizen. Wenn du so etwas nicht planst, also nur Natur-Trails fährst reicht vermutlich auch ein Spectral, was zudem 1-2 kg sparen dürfte.


----------



## fone (10. November 2016)

nosek2012 schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr den neuen Strive Al 6.0 2017 ?
> Ich möchte bald vom Hardtail auf Enduro umsteigen, weil mir das Runterfahren ein breites Grinsen verleiht. Trotzdem will ich so gut es geht mit dem Bike auch hoch kommen. Deshalb finde ich, dass Strive das Richtige für mich wäre. Nichtsdestotrotz würde ich gern eure Meinung zu dem Bike hören.
> 
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/mtb/strive/2017/strive-al-6-0.html


passt alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosek2012 (10. November 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Was möchtest Du denn hören ? Ob es gut ist ? Kommt auf Dein Fahrprofil an. Ob Du Shimano magst usw.



Mit der XT Baugruppe bin ich bis jetzt zufrieden. Allerdings hatte ich auch nie etwas anderes.
Fragen die mir spontan einfallen sind:
1) Ist der Preis für einen Versender in Ordnung?
2) Sind trotz des größeren Federwegs 170/160mm auch Touren fahrbar?
3) Ist die Federung stimmig und zuverläßig?
4) Wie oft ist die die Gabel, Dämpfer, die Gelenke und Sattelstütze zu warten?
4) Geht das Gewicht von 14,5kg bei M-Größe (bräuchte eine L) in Ordnung?

Danke für schon mal für die Antwort.


----------



## fone (10. November 2016)

Du hast geschrieben, du möchtest auf ein Enduro umsteigen, da hast du dir doch sicher Gedanken gemacht, was du mit dem Enduro anstellen willst und, ob die Bikeklasse dafür überhaupt geeignet ist?
Das Strive ist ein Enduro das für die Klasse noch gut zum Tourenfahren geeignet ist.
Die Ausstattung ist total ok. Preise musst du selber vergleichen.


----------



## filiale (10. November 2016)

nosek2012 schrieb:


> Mit der XT Baugruppe bin ich bis jetzt zufrieden. Allerdings hatte ich auch nie etwas anderes.
> Fragen die mir spontan einfallen sind:
> 1) Ist der Preis für einen Versender in Ordnung?
> 2) Sind trotz des größeren Federwegs 170/160mm auch Touren fahrbar?
> ...



Preise mußt Du selbst vergleichen mit Propain, YT, Radon, Votec usw.
Ja man kann damit auch Touren fahren, aber eine 80-100Km Tour sollte man damit nicht starten.
Fahrwerk paßt.
Die Gelenke sind von Haus aus mit zu wenig Fett ausgestattet. Die gehen irgendwann kaputt, es sei denn man fettet sie gleich von anfang an. Gabel und Dämpfer soll man einmal im Jahr warten. Machen die wenigsten weil das richtig Asche kostet. In der Regel fahren die meisten bis es irgendwo zwickt.
Es ist eben ein Enduro und somit schwer. Weil ein Enduro abwärtsorientiert ist, ist das Gewicht zweitrangig. Vergleiche doch mal mit anderen Herstellern. + - gibt sich das nicht so viel. Rechne mal mit 15Kg bei L weil die 14,5 bei M zu niedrig sind. Hinzu kommen noch die Pedale.


----------



## denis0082 (10. November 2016)

Wie fone schon schrieb ist das Strive ein sehr Touren-taugliches Enduro, wie z. B. auch das Radon Slide 160. Da gibt es momentan das Vorjahresmodell mit Carbonrahmen fuer nur 2500 Euro was schon krass guenstig ist. Ein Kollege von mir hat das und macht mich mit meinem Tourenfully auch bergauf locker nass. Auch auf Ganztagestouren. Wenn du Kondition hast, wirst du keine Probleme haben.


----------



## kommaklar (16. November 2016)

Exceed 2017 online: 
https://www.canyon.com/mtb/exceed/


----------



## phil108 (16. November 2016)

weiß wer was der Unterschied zwischen exceed sl und slx rahmen ist?Nur paar gramm mehr?


----------



## kommaklar (16. November 2016)

Letzte Meldung sprach "nur" von paar Gramm mehr.


----------



## phil108 (16. November 2016)

danke weißt du vl ob die boost standart haben im text lese ich nichts?


----------



## filiale (16. November 2016)

Und die Preise sind eine Modellreihe nach oben gerutscht, wie erwartet. Also am Besten warten bis es wieder einen Abverkauf gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackbike__ (16. November 2016)

irgendwo waren mal 170 gr mehrgewicht kommuniziert von slx zu sl


----------



## danie-dani (16. November 2016)

1050gr SL vs 870 gr SLX


----------



## kommaklar (16. November 2016)

Die Gabel hat den Boost Standart, wie sieht es hinten aus?


----------



## filiale (16. November 2016)

boost an der gabel ? ist mir was entgangen ? meinst du die rs1 befestigung die 10mm breiter ist ?

sent from smartphone


----------



## kommaklar (16. November 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> boost an der gabel ? ist mir was entgangen ? meinst du die rs1 befestigung die 10mm breiter ist ?
> 
> sent from smartphone



Steht da....


----------



## xas (16. November 2016)

Am Exceed Rahmen scheint sich technisch nichts geändert zu haben (kein Boost am Hinterbau), oder?

Die Preise finde ich für einige Modelle interessant (z.B. für das SLX 8.9 Pro Race, das habe ich etwas teurer eingeschätzt). Bei anderen Modellen ist der Preisanstieg deutlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kommaklar (16. November 2016)

xas schrieb:


> Am Exceed Rahmen scheint sich technisch nichts geändert zu haben (kein Boost an der Hinterbau), oder?
> 
> Die Preise finde ich für einige Modelle interessant (z.B. für das SLX 8.9 Pro Race, das habe ich etwas teurer eingeschätzt). Bei anderen Modellen ist der Preisanstieg deutlich.


 Ja das "SLX 8.9 Pro Race" hat ein starkes PL Verhältnis wenn das angegebene Gewicht stimmt!


----------



## Cubie (16. November 2016)

Und das Einstiegs Exceed SL 6.9 wiegt mit 11,2kg genauso viel, 
wie das letztes Jahr das Einstiegs Grand Canyon CF 5.9 ,  nur das GC hat halt 1599,- statt 1999,- gekostet.


----------



## Terencehill82 (16. November 2016)

So mein 2017er Spectral ist da...


----------



## nosek2012 (16. November 2016)

Terencehill82 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 547238 So mein 2017er Spectral ist da...



Wie macht der sich? 
Ich ziele auch stark auf ihn ab


----------



## Terencehill82 (16. November 2016)

nosek2012 schrieb:


> Wie macht der sich?
> Ich ziele auch stark auf ihn ab


Noch steht es im Wohnzimmer...
Denke am We führ ich es mal Gassi
Aber erster Eindruck haptisch und optisch ist hervorragend.
Gewicht habe ich nachgemessen mit exakt 12,8 Kg inkl der Reverse One Pedale.
Ich werde noch auf Tubeless umrüsten und die Guide wird einer Mt7 weichen.
Desweiteren weicht der Trigger einer Gripshift


----------



## jmertgen (17. November 2016)

Terencehill82 schrieb:


> Noch steht es im Wohnzimmer...
> Denke am We führ ich es mal Gassi
> Aber erster Eindruck haptisch und optisch ist hervorragend.
> Gewicht habe ich nachgemessen mit exakt 12,8 Kg inkl der Reverse One Pedale.
> ...


Spectral Cf 8.0 ex... Bleib bei der Guide RS... Die MT7 macht nur Ärger... Wenn Magura dann MT8 die ist unkompliziert. 
Grip Shift hab ich noch ne xo 11 hier rum liegen... Hab ich mal kurz gefahren bin aber beim 9.0ex beim Trigger geblieben. 


Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## powjoke (17. November 2016)

Solche Pauschal Aussagen immer... Bei uns im Team macht die MT7 genau an 4 Rädern kein Problem und das bei Dauerbetrieb in den Alpen...


----------



## Terencehill82 (17. November 2016)

Hatte am alten Bike die MT5 im Einsatz, war auch total problemlos und Power ohne Ende


----------



## rsracer (17. November 2016)

12.8 dann war es ohne Pedale so ca. 300 g schwerer wie auf der Homepage angegeben oder ?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (17. November 2016)

mein speci war auch 200gr schwerer aus dem karton heraus als auf der homepage angegeben.

sent from smartphone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terencehill82 (17. November 2016)

rsracer schrieb:


> 12.8 dann war es ohne Pedale so ca. 300 g schwerer wie auf der Homepage angegeben oder ?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk



Ja genau das kommt hin.
Denke das Gewicht auf der Website ist in M angegeben.


----------



## rsracer (17. November 2016)

Kann mir kaum Vorstellen das bei einem carbon Rahmen 300 g von m zu l Unterschied sind. Mein Spectral cf9 aus 2016 in L war auch genau 300 g schwerer als angegeben. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bartos0815 (17. November 2016)

rsracer schrieb:


> Kann mir kaum Vorstellen das bei einem carbon Rahmen 300 g von m zu l Unterschied sind. Mein Spectral cf9 aus 2016 in L war auch genau 300 g schwerer als angegeben.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


300gr sinds ganz sicher nicht. da bist sicher im XXgr bereich zwischen m und l. die gröbsten abweichungen gibts halt bei den reifen und den montierten schläuchen. wer weiß welche ultralightschläuche in den fotorädern ihr dasein fristen im serienbike kommt ein normaler schlauch zum einsatz und schon hast du deine mehrkilos!


----------



## rsracer (17. November 2016)

Ja des mit den Reifen is scho ein eigenes Thema. Da stimmen die Herstellerangaben ja gar nicht mit der Realität überein. Und selbst bei den bei mir montierten conti mk2 Protektion Originalbereifung waren zwischen den beiden 40g

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Terencehill82 (17. November 2016)

Unterm Strich ist das Spectral Cf schon ein eher leichtes Fully bei dem gebotenen Federweg/Ausstattung.
Ich möchte auch ehrlich gesagt nicht wissen was ein Xl Strive AL mit Pedalen fahrfertig wiegt entgegen der Herstellerangaben


----------



## phil108 (17. November 2016)

Also exceed hat hinten kein Boost!gerade antwort von Canyon bekommen.


----------



## Alex85_Rgb (17. November 2016)

phil108 schrieb:


> Also exceed hat hinten kein Boost!gerade antwort von Canyon bekommen.


wie auch, ist unverändert der Rahmen aus 2016 ... nur eben ein ganzes Stück teurer (EUR 1.499 zu EUR 1.799)


----------



## Cubie (17. November 2016)

jff-biking schrieb:


> wie auch, ist unverändert der Rahmen aus 2016 ... nur eben ein ganzes Stück teurer (EUR 1.499 zu EUR 1.799)



300,-€ bzw. 20% mehr ist schon hart....


----------



## filiale (17. November 2016)

war aber so zu erwarten...daher müßten jetzt alle boykotieren und erst kaufen wenn die Preise durch Sparbuch oder Abverkauf deutlich reduziert werden. Nur so lernen die Hersteller...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terencehill82 (19. November 2016)

So die erste Runde gedreht mit dem neuen 17er Spectral.Bin extrem begeistert.Es klappert nix und alles funktioniert bestens.
Kann es nur weiter empfehlen


----------



## wadl (19. November 2016)

Terencehill82 schrieb:


> So die erste Runde gedreht mit dem neuen 17er Spectral.Bin extrem begeistert.Es klappert nix und alles funktioniert bestens.
> Kann es nur weiter empfehlen Anhang anzeigen 547987 Anhang anzeigen 547990


sehr schönes Bike - geniale Farbe! habe das 2015er Modell - ich bin top zufrieden - auch mit der Guide RS - konnte auch in den Alpen kaum Fading (und das war wahrscheinlich auch Einbildung) feststellen und Griffweiteneinstellung/Ergonomie ist top - angeblich sollen die Trickstuff INOX Beläge die Bremsleistung nochmal erhöhen.


----------



## Terencehill82 (19. November 2016)

wadl schrieb:


> sehr schönes Bike - geniale Farbe! habe das 2015er Modell - ich bin top zufrieden - auch mit der Guide RS - konnte auch in den Alpen kaum Fading (und das war wahrscheinlich auch Einbildung) feststellen und Griffweiteneinstellung/Ergonomie ist top - angeblich sollen die Trickstuff INOX Beläge die Bremsleistung nochmal erhöhen.


Ehrlich gesagt wollte ich die Guide direkt durch eine MT7 tauschen,allerdings war ich heute extrem positiv überrascht.
Ordentliche performance und auch im nassen keine Geräusche.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (19. November 2016)

Terencehill82 schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt wollte ich die Guide direkt durch eine MT7 tauschen,allerdings war ich heute extrem positiv überrascht.
> Ordentliche performance und auch im nassen keine Geräusche.


Schicke Karre
Ich bin mit der Guide RS auch seit 2 Jahren hoch zufrieden.


----------



## Lateralus (20. November 2016)

Gelten die Gewichte auf der HP eigentlich mit Schläuchen? Wenn ja, welche sind verbaut?


----------



## Terencehill82 (20. November 2016)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Gelten die Gewichte auf der HP eigentlich mit Schläuchen? Wenn ja, welche sind verbaut?


Ja Gewicht ist mit Schläuchen.
In meinem waren Conti Light-Schläuche um die 150 gr pro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (20. November 2016)

Danke Dir. Dann verstehe ich aber die neuen Exceed-Gewichte rein gar nicht. Egal, danke.


----------



## punica (20. November 2016)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob das "vertical green copper" vom Spectral eloxiert/ lackiert /gepulvert ist?


----------



## el martn (21. November 2016)

es ist lackiert.


----------



## punica (21. November 2016)

Danke. 
Und silver brushed?
Ist da ne Klarlack Schicht drauf ?


----------



## jmertgen (21. November 2016)

.....auch lackiert. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Colonel Hogan (21. November 2016)

Wenn überhaupt dann nur ne Schicht Klarlack.
Die vorherigen Rahmen die es quasi "nackt" gab waren raw. Also nur grob gebürstetes Alu.
Der Spectralrahmen ist weitaus feiner gebürstet als Strive, FRX und DHX die es raw gab.


----------



## punica (21. November 2016)

Super, Danke


----------



## MAyS (21. November 2016)

Silver Brushed ist auf jeden Fall gebürstetes Alu mit Klarlack. Habe eins zu Hause. Sieht geiler aus als gedacht. Wollte eigentlich schwarz, aber das 6.0 gabs nicht in schwarz. Ist wirklich fein gebürstet. Vorteil, man sieht Kratzer nicht so schnell. Hatte mir bei nem Sturz ne Stelle abgeschürft und  es erst Tage später gesehen. Wieder Klarlack drauf und gut.


----------



## sh00kre (23. November 2016)

Terencehill82 schrieb:


> So die erste Runde gedreht mit dem neuen 17er Spectral.Bin extrem begeistert.Es klappert nix und alles funktioniert bestens.
> Kann es nur weiter empfehlen


die Größe? (which size is your spectral cf8, thanks, sry bad in german)


----------



## sh00kre (23. November 2016)

Yesterday i paid for spectral CF 8 ex, L, Green, i am still torn between it and 2016 model cf 9.0 and thinking about maybe cancelling my order, db inline is biggest reason i didnt went for it, but dont know how rs monarch rt3 works, must be better ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terencehill82 (23. November 2016)

sh00kre schrieb:


> Yesterday i paid for spectral CF 8 ex, L, Green, i am still torn between it and 2016 model cf 9.0 and thinking about maybe cancelling my order, db inline is biggest reason i didnt went for it, but dont know how rs monarch rt3 works, must be better ?


My Spectral is Large.
The 2016 cf 9.0 is a great option too but i prefer the monarch rt3 and the new Dtswiss M1700 with 30mm inner wide...
Sram Gx Group works fine over all...


----------



## wadl (23. November 2016)

sh00kre schrieb:


> Yesterday i paid for spectral CF 8 ex, L, Green, i am still torn between it and 2016 model cf 9.0 and thinking about maybe cancelling my order, db inline is biggest reason i didnt went for it, but dont know how rs monarch rt3 works, must be better ?


don't worry about this! I never got comfortable with the db inline in my 2015er Scpectral and replaced it by the 2016er monarch rt3 which simply works great... so just keep your order - 150mm pike (+10mm), monarch and the Eagle in the 2017 spectral is definite the better choice.


----------



## Terencehill82 (23. November 2016)

wadl schrieb:


> don't worry about this! I never got comfortable with the db inline in my 2015er Scpectral and replaced it by the 2016er monarch rt3 which simply works great... so just keep your order - 150mm pike (+10mm), monarch and the Eagle in the 2017 spectral is definite the better choice.


Keine Eagle im Cf8.0


----------



## wadl (23. November 2016)

Terencehill82 schrieb:


> Keine Eagle im Cf8.0


korrekt ...Tomaten auf den Augen
Eagle muss aber...dann 9.0 kaufen wenns das Budget hergibt, oder AL 7.0ex.


----------



## Terencehill82 (23. November 2016)

wadl schrieb:


> korrekt ...Tomaten auf den Augen
> Eagle muss aber...dann 9.0 kaufen wenns das Budget hergibt, oder AL 7.0ex.


Oder e13 trs+ Kassette.
Oder einfach wie ich happy sein mit 11 Fach


----------



## sh00kre (23. November 2016)

Thanks guys, you really helped me and cooled my cooking brain 
Yes, there is no eagle but i could live with that, 30T front is good balance, and would maybe try with oval chainring for Raceface to help a bit if needed.

@wadl Really nice to hear you are happy with monarh RT3!
@Terencehill82
Great news! I could swear i red on canyon page that spline 1700 has inner diammeter of 27.5mm, but it was DT Swiss page which shown old model, thought 30mm is only reserved for xm1500, so definetly no more concerns thanks to you! Cheers

we will have same bikes  but will order yellow sticker for wheels, check it out! http://www.bkstickers.com/product/dt-swiss-e1700-spline-two-stickers-kit/


----------



## Terencehill82 (23. November 2016)

sh00kre schrieb:


> Thanks guys, you really helped me and cooled my cooking brain
> Yes, there is no eagle but i could live with that, 30T front is good balance, and would maybe try with oval chainring for Raceface to help a bit if needed.
> 
> @wadl Really nice to hear you are happy with monarh RT3!
> ...



Hah,exactly those ones i've seen too from bkstickers.
The M1700 have water-transfer stickers.Hard to get them off.
But please show me when finished.
Have a look @ slikgraphics.com,they have stealth decals for the monarch rt3
And Yes the M1700 is definitely a 30mm inner wide rim (35mm out) that allows you to ride every tire.I was surprised too


----------



## sh00kre (24. November 2016)

Nice taste 
Hope that bike will be delivered next week (to Croatia), and that stickers will be applied correctly  Will post a picture! 
Stealth decals for shock looks nice too!   
Yes, M1700 will probably allow every tire to be fitted, but should also be stronger and ride a bit better then narrower one i would say.


----------



## Terencehill82 (26. November 2016)

So ich habe jetzt die Upgrades doch durchgeführt und bin auch ziemlich froh.
Geändert wurde:Guide Rs wurde gegen eine 2017er MT7 getauscht.
Der Trigger wurde gegen Gripshift getauscht.Der Alu Renthal Lenker wurde gegen einen Renthal Lite Carbon getauscht.
Die Gx Kassette wurde gegen eine X01 getauscht.Der Monarch Dämpfer hat passend zur Gabel einen stealth decal bekommen.
Gewicht ist deutlich gesunken,Messung steht noch aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wadl (26. November 2016)

Terencehill82 schrieb:


> So ich habe jetzt die Upgrades doch durchgeführt und bin auch ziemlich froh.
> Geändert wurde:Guide Rs wurde gegen eine 2017er MT7 getauscht.
> Der Trigger wurde gegen Gripshift getauscht.Der Alu Renthal Lenker wurde gegen einen Renthal Lite Carbon getauscht.
> Die Gx Kassette wurde gegen eine X01 getauscht.Der Monarch Dämpfer hat passend zur Gabel einen stealth decal bekommen.
> Gewicht ist deutlich gesunken,Messung steht noch ausAnhang anzeigen 549854


Gib mal ein realistisches Feedback RS vs. MT7 ab


----------



## powjoke (26. November 2016)

Kann man nicht vergleichen, die MT7 spielt in na ganz anderen Liga als die RS. (Hatte auch erst die RS am Rad)


----------



## Terencehill82 (27. November 2016)

wadl schrieb:


> Gib mal ein realistisches Feedback RS vs. MT7 ab


Naja die Rs funktioniert schon sehr gut,nicht falsch verstehen.Ich war vom vorherigen Bike allerdings schon die MT5 gewohnt.
Die MT7 ist schon ein extremer Anker,sicherlich auch nicht für jeden was.
Wenn also jemand Interesse an einer neuwertigen Rs hat...


----------



## zzyzxx (28. November 2016)

Ich musste gestern noch im Black Friday Sale zuschlagen . Mit zusätzlichen 10% Rabatt kein schlechter Kurs wie ich finde. Bald kann ich mich stolzer Besitzer eines Spectral 7.0 nennen ;-).

Hat einer von euch im Blick zu welchem Kurs man die Laufräder veräußern könnte? Sind DT Swiss M 1600 Spine verbaut. Grundsätzlich nicht schlecht, ich würde aber gerne andere Laufräder verwenden. Leider finde ich dazu keine erfolgreichen Verkäufe. Habt Ihr einen Tipp?

Gruß


----------



## jmertgen (28. November 2016)

Die Laufräder sind doch Topp.... 30ger felgenbreite innen... Robust und Steif.. Und leicht sind die auch noch! 
Was willst haben dafür... PN an mich bitte [emoji38]

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zzyzxx (29. November 2016)

jmertgen schrieb:


> Was willst haben dafür... PN an mich bitte [emoji38]


 Hast ne Nachricht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sh00kre (30. November 2016)

It came, nice color in the dawn  loving its changing fluorescent  capabilities! Big step up from Torque 2006, super light, fast, nimble

@*Terencehill82 - still waiting for decals to come!*


----------



## Terencehill82 (30. November 2016)

sh00kre schrieb:


> It came, nice color in the dawn  loving its changing fluorescent  capabilities! Big step up from Torque 2006, super light, fast, nimble
> 
> @*Terencehill82 - still waiting for decals to come!*


Yeah nice ride...
waiting for your pics with the new decals


----------



## ChristianZZZ (1. Dezember 2016)

Servus zusammen,

hat eigentlich schon jemand von Euch dieses geile Teil hier bestellt oder hat es evtl. schon zu Hause? 
Es handelt sich dabei um das 2017er Strive CF Race 9.0:


----------



## TraceS54 (2. Dezember 2016)

Sehr sehr sexy und auf meiner Wunschliste für den Abverkauf - 2017


----------



## sh00kre (26. Dezember 2016)

Terencehill82 schrieb:


> Yeah nice ride...
> waiting for your pics with the new decals


sorry a bit late, here are the pics



 

 





I am not very happy with wheel stickers, not really for same model but with little compromises i fitted them, also i could pick maybe bright yellow, will see what to do with them


----------



## Terencehill82 (26. Dezember 2016)

sh00kre schrieb:


> sorry a bit late, here are the pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the color "lime" could fit in this case.
How do you got the original stickers off?Aceton?


----------



## sh00kre (27. Dezember 2016)

Yes, will maybe order once again in lime to mach bike colour... i didnt remove original sticker, and its ok that way


----------



## Kette-links (31. Dezember 2016)

Es wurde ja schon von dem Ein oder Anderem bezüglich E-bike spekuliert.
Hab das auf der Canyonseite gefunden.

Schauen wir mal was kommt .


----------



## Colonel Hogan (31. Dezember 2016)

Kette-links schrieb:


> Es wurde ja schon von dem Ein oder Anderem bezüglich E-bike spekuliert.
> Hab das auf der Canyonseite gefunden.
> 
> Schauen wir mal was kommt .
> ...


----------



## Cubie (31. Dezember 2016)

da gibt´s nix zu heulen Wachstum wird mit E-Bikes generiert
und da ist Canyon im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz ej schon hinten dran,
ob man´s mag oder nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (31. Dezember 2016)

Cubie schrieb:


> da gibt´s nix zu heulen Wachstum wird mit E-Bikes generiert
> und da ist Canyon im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz ej schon hinten dran,
> ob man´s mag oder nicht...


So so, Wachstum wird nur durch das Nischen-E-Bike generiert
Sorry aber das hat weder Hand noch Fuß. 
Wenn jemand wegen seines Alters, Verletzungen oder körperlichen Gebrechen auf ein E-Bike zurückgreifen muss um radeln zu können hab ich dafür vollstes Verständnis. 
Wenn aber kerngesunde Mittzwanziger E-Bikes fahren um noch schneller fahren zu können oder einfach nur weil sie zu faul sind den Berg manuell zu bezwingen find ich das doch arg zweifelhaft...oder einfach lächerlich. 
Noch lächerlicher sind abgehalfterte Exprofis die jetzt auf E-Bikes bergabholpern und "uns" jetzt erzählen wie geil so ein Mopped doch is.


----------



## Hinouf (31. Dezember 2016)

Tja, dann glaubst du es halt nicht. Aber eben die ebikes sind ein riesen Wachstumsmarkt. In unserer Region sind auf den Standardwegen mehr ebikes wie normale bikes unterwegs. Find ich auch nicht gut, ist aber leider so.


----------



## fone (3. Januar 2017)

schbiker schrieb:


> So so, Wachstum wird nur durch das Nischen-E-Bike generiert
> Sorry aber das hat weder Hand noch Fuß.
> Wenn jemand wegen seines Alters, Verletzungen oder körperlichen Gebrechen auf ein E-Bike zurückgreifen muss um radeln zu können hab ich dafür vollstes Verständnis.
> Wenn aber kerngesunde Mittzwanziger E-Bikes fahren um noch schneller fahren zu können oder einfach nur weil sie zu faul sind den Berg manuell zu bezwingen find ich das doch arg zweifelhaft...oder einfach lächerlich.
> Noch lächerlicher sind abgehalfterte Exprofis die jetzt auf E-Bikes bergabholpern und "uns" jetzt erzählen wie geil so ein Mopped doch is.


Ein Glück dass Niemanden auf der Welt interessiert wofür du "Verständnis" hast.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (3. Januar 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Ein Glück dass Niemanden auf der Welt interessiert wofür du "Verständnis" hast.


Ups...sorry hatte ich doch aus versehen die "0" gewählt?


----------



## All_mtn (3. Januar 2017)

Soweit ich mich erinnere will Canyon erst dann was mit Motor bauen wenn der Markt "ausgereifte" Produkte zulässt.
E-Bikes werden sich in Zukunft sicherlich auch mehr und mehr vom Mountainbike abheben.
Aktuell kommen halt auch immer mehr Reifen, Bremsen und Schaltungen etc. speziell für die motorisierten Bikes.
Auch wenn ich den E-Bikes nichts abgewinnen kann ist diese Entwicklung sicherlich besser als E-Bikes mit Mountainbikes gleichzustellen, denn eMTBs oder wie auch immer man sie nennen mag sind keine Mountainbikes.
Und ebiken ist nicht Mountainbiken.


----------



## fone (3. Januar 2017)

schbiker schrieb:


> Ups...sorry hatte ich doch aus versehen die "0" gewählt?


Uhhhhh, ein Gangster!


----------



## uxmax (5. Januar 2017)

Hö verstehe die Aufregung nicht.. habe ein HT für Ausdauer (längere Touren hier im schönen Tanus), Fully für Kraft/Fun usw. und z:Bsp ein eskateboard (evolve carbon, das macht bis so 30-40 km/h..) ebenso für Fun. Für ein eBike hätte ich kein Platz und Affinität. *Das Eine ersetzt halt nicht das Andere.*


----------



## Vincy (13. Februar 2017)

Justin Leov and his *Canyon Spectral CF*
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/33-bikes-of-the-2w-gravity-enduro-rotorua.html


----------



## Tricksy (13. Februar 2017)

Yieppie, es gibt wieder Farben bei Canyon!!!!

Zum Thema Ebike fällt mir ja fast nix ein , wie kann man sich denn derart darüber aufregen ob jemand so ein Teil fährt oder auch nicht??!! Ich für meinen Teil habe aus meinen PKW das ABS, ESP und die Servo ausbauen lassen; das war für mich einfach kein richtiges Auto fahren mit dem ganzen Zeugs. . So ein Quatsch .
...und man muss nicht schwer behindert sein um Ebike zu fahren. Wenn ich mit dem Ebike Gas gebe, schwitze ich genauso und mache sicher nicht weniger Sport (evt. in anderen Belastungszonen); ich fahr halt ne weitere Strecke. Und flexibler bin ich auch, und schneller und und und....und ich mecker nicht über normale Biker die über die Ebikler aber ordentlich herziehen. So ein bissel Toleranz sollte doch wie überall im Leben möglich sein .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (13. Februar 2017)

Die blau/schwarze Lackierung gefällt mir auch viel besser, als die Serienversion Petrol Carbon.


----------



## Cubie (13. Februar 2017)

na dann lassen wir doch Canyon mal direkt zu Wort kommen....


----------



## crossy-pietro (14. Februar 2017)

Cubie schrieb:


> na dann lassen wir doch Canyon mal direkt zu Wort kommen....



oh-oooooooh...
Na dann lassen wir uns mal überraschen.
Ich pers. möchte jetze noch keines/brauch noch keines - aber die starke Markt-Nachfrage müssen sie natürlich bedienen.


----------



## Twenty9er (14. Februar 2017)

Kette-links schrieb:


> Es wurde ja schon von dem Ein oder Anderem bezüglich E-bike spekuliert.
> Hab das auf der Canyonseite gefunden.
> 
> Schauen wir mal was kommt .
> ...


Ui, das ist ordentlich in die Hose gegangen. Man darf nie in einer öffentlichen Stellenauschreibung detailiert aufzeigen, was die geplante Tätigkeit ist. Schon gar nicht wenn es um neue Entwicklungen geht. Die Konkurrenz bedankt sich.


----------



## Pixelsign (14. Februar 2017)

Inwiefern soll die Konkurrenz davon profitieren? Canyon ist ja nicht der erste Hersteller der E-Bikes anbieten wird. Von einer neuen Entwicklung im allgemeinen Sinn kann man da nicht sprechen. Canyon orientiert sich eher an aktuellen Trends/Verkaufszahlen und möchte da natürlich mit aufspringen. Es war eigentlich nur eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## RBStratos (14. Februar 2017)

Ist doch gut mehr Leute aufs Fahrrad weniger Autos auf der Straße. wir genießen alle das selber der Natur entweder mit e bike oder ohne Motor ist egal ändern können wir sowieso nicht mehr. mir ist das egal was andere fahren (mit Motor oder ohne) ich genieße das MtB fahren und draußen zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (14. Februar 2017)

Wenn man als großer Radlhersteller nicht auf den Pedelec-Zug aufspringen würde, wäre man ja auch nur dämlich.


----------



## braumanich (14. Februar 2017)

Vincy schrieb:


> Die blau/schwarze Lackierung gefällt mir auch viel besser, als die Serienversion Petrol Carbon.


Hallo Canyonfahrer,
fährt hier irgendjemand ein Spectral CF in der Farbe Petrol Carbon ? Möchte mir eins in der Farbe bestellen, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher,
ob nicht Stealth oder Green unempfindlicher wären ? Gibt's da schon beim ein oder anderen Erfahrungswerte ?
Gruß Bernd


----------



## RBStratos (14. Februar 2017)

@braumanich Hi ich habe mein in Green bestellt am Freitag wann es kommt weiss ich nicht aber ich sag dir Bescheid wie es aussieht.  Jeder hat schwarz.
Schone grusse


----------



## Sauron1977 (15. Februar 2017)

Moin Leute, hat jemand mal in letzter Zeit bei Canyon was über ein neues Neuron CF in Erfahrung bringen können? Wann kommt das?   Bräuchte endlich mal ein neues Bike, AL Neuron und Spectral CF sind mir zu schwer und beim Lux les ich immer wieder von mangelhafter Hinterbaulagerung und knackenden Tretlagern.
Habe mein Nerve CF geliebt, falls noch einer eines in L zu verkaufen hat schreibt mir, wäre auch eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## jackz (16. Februar 2017)

Sauron1977 schrieb:


> Moin Leute, hat jemand mal in letzter Zeit bei Canyon was über ein neues Neuron CF in Erfahrung bringen können? Wann kommt das?



Ist überhaupt bestätigt, DASS sowas kommt? Würde mich auch über ein leichtes 120/120 für lange Touren freuen.


----------



## Soulsurfer84 (16. Februar 2017)

Gelöscht. Falscher thread


----------



## Juuro (18. Februar 2017)

jackz schrieb:


> Ist überhaupt bestätigt, DASS sowas kommt? Würde mich auch über ein leichtes 120/120 für lange Touren freuen.


Mir wäre nich bekannt, dass sowas erwartet wird. Bestätigt ist sowieso nichts. Was erwartet wird (vor allem von mir  ) ist ein neues Lux! Ich hoffe ja, dass es - so wie das Sender letztes Jahr - noch im Frühjahr vorgestellt wird.


----------



## Nomadbiker (18. Februar 2017)

Juuro schrieb:


> Was erwartet wird (vor allem von mir  ) ist ein neues Lux!


Du bist nicht allein


----------



## Nomadbiker (18. Februar 2017)

Ich würde aber nur wieder den Rahmen nehmen. Wenn ich seh was Canyon da immer fürn Sche....ß reinbaut.
Hab grad gesehen das der Luxrahmen jetzt 2000€ kostet, den gabs letzten März noch für 1799€.


----------



## Pixelsign (18. Februar 2017)

Also das Canyon schlecht durchdachte Komponenten verbaut ist mir neu. Vorallem bei der Preisleistung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomadbiker (18. Februar 2017)

Pixelsign schrieb:


> Also das Canyon schlecht durchdachte Komponenten verbaut ist mir neu. Vorallem bei der Preisleistung


Mag im allgemeinen so sein, ich meine aber speziell das Lux. En Racefully mit ner RS1 ist für mich völliger Käse, genauso wie Shimanos 2x11. Da bau ich mir das lieber selber auf


----------



## Pixelsign (19. Februar 2017)

Das ist aber schon meckern auf hohem Niveau. Im Worldcup werden ja nicht gerade wenig RS-1 Gabeln gefahren. Und 1x11 Optionen gibt es beim LUX auch mehrere. Ein individueller Aufbau ist natürlich immer die beste Lösung aber Canyon hat sich da meiner Meinung nach sehr gut und vielseitig mit dem LUX aufgestellt.


----------

